# [TechRepublic] Get ready for your upgrade to Windows 8.1



## inedenimadam

Only two retail choices? sheesh...where is the student pricing?


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Only two retail choices? sheesh...where is the student pricing?


"Only two retail choices"
Microsoft has never had an educational version of their OS in Retail. You have have to go through an educational site or directly through your institute. There is also an enterprise out on MSDN but again, not retail.

Less options equal less confusion for the end user.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Only two retail choices? sheesh...where is the student pricing?
> 
> 
> 
> "Only two retail choices"
> Microsoft has never had an educational version of their OS in Retail. You have have to go through an educational site or directly through your institute. There is also an enterprise out on MSDN but again, not retail.
> 
> Less options equal less confusion for the end user.
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I guess I am just used to seeing more pricing options when looking online.


----------



## MattGordon

What about upgrading from windows 8 64bit to windows 8.1 pro 64bit?









Would've liked that info.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> What about upgrading from windows 8 64bit to windows 8.1 pro 64bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would've liked that info.


Just like downloading a service pack straight through Windows update. Pretty seamless actually

Edit: didn't see that you were asking about upgrading to "pro"


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> What about upgrading from windows 8 64bit to windows 8.1 pro 64bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would've liked that info.


In Windows 8, you go to that System overview screen and click on that link you see about your activation status. In the window that opens, you'll see a button about adding features to your Windows version. That's the upgrade button to Pro from the MS store site. I don't know how much it will cost you. Just try it and see what they want you to pay.

Your current Windows 8, you will be able to update to Windows 8.1. Going to Pro now with 8 or in a few weeks with 8.1 will look the same, I'd assume.


----------



## CloudX

I am ready.


----------



## ejb222

Am I correct in that if you are running 8.1 preview this will need full clean install?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> In Windows 8, you go to that System overview screen and click on that link you see about your activation status. In the window that opens, you'll see a button about adding features to your Windows version. That's the upgrade button to Pro from the MS store site. I don't know how much it will cost you. Just try it and see what they want you to pay.
> 
> Your current Windows 8, you will be able to update to Windows 8.1. Going to Pro now with 8 or in a few weeks with 8.1 will look the same, I'd assume.


So most likely around $100 still.

Yeah no thanks.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Am I correct in that if you are running 8.1 preview this will need full clean install?


On the disc image version, there's a change you can do inside a text file and it will install over 8.1 Preview just as if it was normal 8. I don't know what you'd do about the Windows Store version.


----------



## pokerapar88

Old news for me:


----------



## rusky1

Have 8.1 Pro installed through MSDN. There is nothing different from 8 besides the addition of a windows icon that just takes you to the metro screen. Worthless upgrade/sidegrade.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> Have 8.1 Pro installed through MSDN. There is nothing different from 8 besides the addition of a windows icon that just takes you to the metro screen. Worthless upgrade/sidegrade.


That's not true at all. Different Kernel and WDDM 1.3 on W8.1
May look the same, but there are significant upgrades in terms of performance.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> Have 8.1 Pro installed through MSDN. There is nothing different from 8 besides the addition of a windows icon that just takes you to the metro screen. Worthless upgrade/sidegrade.


I'll take up the troll bate:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dn140266.aspx


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What's New in Windows 8.1
We built Windows 8 to bring a modern computing experience to businesses and to help professionals stay connected to their colleagues and clients from anywhere, anytime. Windows 8.1 advances this vision and introduces new manageability, mobility, security, user experience and networking capabilities that will be available later this year - with the goal of offering customers the best business tablets and versatile modern business PCs driven by the most powerful operating system designed for today's modern businesses.

Below is a list of some of the new and updated features in Windows 8.1 with regard to Bring Your Own Device (BYOD) scenarios, mobility, security, and the modern user interface.

Bring Your Own Device (BYOD) Enhancements
Workplace Join
A Windows 8 PC was either domain joined or not. If it was a member of the domain, the user could access corporate resources (if permissioned) and IT could control the PC through group policy and other mechanisms. This feature allows a middle ground between all or nothing access, allowing a user to work on the device of their choice and still have access to corporate resources With Workplace Join, IT administrators now have the ability to offer finer-grained control to corporate resources. If a user registers their device, IT can grant some access while still enforcing some governance parameters on the device.

Work Folders
Work Folders allows a user to sync data to their device from their user folder located in the corporation's data center. Files created locally will sync back to the file server in the corporate environment. This syncing is natively integrated into the file system. Note, this all happens outside the firewall client sync support. Previously, Windows 8 devices needed to be domain joined (or required domain credentials) for access to file shares. Syncing could be done with third-party folder replication apps. With Work Folders, Users can keep local copies of their work files on their devices, with automatic synchronization to your data center, and for access from other devices. IT can enforce Dynamic Access Control policies on the Work Folder Sync Share (including automated Rights Management) and require Workplace Join to be in place.

Open MDM
While many organizations have investments with System Center and will continue to leverage these investments we also know that many organizations want to manage certain classes of devices, like tablets and BYOD devices, as mobile devices. With Windows 8.1, you can use an OMA-DM API agent to allow management of Windows 8.1 devices with mobile device management products, like Mobile Iron or Air Watch.

Mobile Device Management
When a user enrolls their device, they are joining the device to the Windows Intune management service. They get access to the Company Portal which provides a consistent experience for access to their applications, data and to manage their own devices. This allows a deeper management experience with existing tools like Windows Intune. IT administrators now have deeper policy management for Windows RT devices, and can manage Windows 8.1 PCs as mobile devices without having deploy a full management client.

Web Application Proxy
The Web Application Proxy is a new role service in the Windows Server Remote Access role. It provides the ability to publish access to corporate resources, and enforce multi-factor authentication as well as apply conditional access policies to verify both the user's identity and the device they are using resources, and enforce multi-factor authentication as well as verify the device being used before access is granted.

RDS Enhancements
Enhanced Virtual Desktop Infrastructure (VDI) in Windows Server 2012 R2 with improvements in management, value, and user experience. Session Shadowing allows administrators to view and remotely control active user sessions in an RDSH server. Disk dedupe and storage tiering allow for lower cost storage options. User experience for RemoteApps, network connectivity and multiple displays has been improved. Administrators can now easily support users with session desktops to provide helpdesk style support. Administrators now have even more flexible storage options to support a VDI environment without expensive SAN investments. End users will find RemoteApp behavior is more like local apps, and the experience in low-bandwidth is better, with faster reconnects and improved compression, and support for multiple monitors.

NFC Tap-to-pair Printing
Tap your Windows 8.1 device against an enterprise NFC-enabled printer and you're all set to print. No more hunting on your network for the correct printer and no need to buy a special printer to take advantage of this functionality. Simply attach an NFC tag to your existing printers to enable this functionality.

Wi-Fi Direct Printing
Connect to Wi-Fi Direct printers without adding additional drivers or software on your Windows 8.1 device, forming a peer-to-peer network between your device and the printer.

Native Miracast Wireless Display
Present your work wirelessly with no connection cords needed; just pair with a Miracast-enabled display and Miracast will use Wi-Fi to let you project wire-free.

Mobility Enhancements
VPN
We have added support for a wider range of VPN clients in both Windows and Windows RT devices. We have also added the ability to have an app automatically trigger VPN connections.

Mobile Broadband
At Windows 8 launch, the devices had embedded radios that were separate components within the devices. Windows 8.1 supports embedded wireless radio, which gives you increased power savings, longer battery life, also enables thinner form factors and lower cost devices.

Windows To Go
With Windows To Go in Windows 8.1, the Windows Store is enabled by default. Windows To Go users may roam to any number of machines and access the Windows Store and use Windows Store apps.

Broadband Tethering
Turn your Windows 8.1 mobile broadband-enabled PC or tablet into a personal Wi-Fi hotspot, allowing other devices to connect and access the internet.

Auto-triggered VPN
When you select an app or resource that needs access through the inbox VPN - like a company's intranet site - Windows 8.1 will automatically prompt you to sign in with one click. This feature will be available with Microsoft and third-party inbox VPN clients.

Security Enhancements
Remote Business Data Removal
Corporations now have more control over corporate content which can be marked as corporate, encrypted, and then be wiped when the relationship between the corporation and user has ended. Corporate data can now be identified as corporate vs. user, encrypted, and wiped on command using EAS or EAS + OMA-DM protocol. This capability is requires implementation in the client application and in the server application (Mail + Exchange Server). The client application determines if the wipe simply makes the data inaccessible or actually deletes it.

Improved Biometrics
All SKUs will include end to end biometric capabilities that enable authenticating with your biometric identity anywhere in Windows (Windows sign-in, remote access, User Account Control, etc.). Windows 8.1 will also be optimized for fingerprint based biometrics and will include a common fingerprint enrollment experience that will work with a variety of readers (touch, swipe). Modern readers are touch based rather than swipe and include liveliness detection that prevents spoofing (e.g.: silicon emulated fingerprints). Access to Windows Store Apps, functions within them, and certificate release can be gated based on verification of a user's biometric identity.

Pervasive Device Encryption
Device encryption previously found on Windows RT and Windows Phone 8 is now available in all editions of Windows. It is enabled out of the box and can be configured with additional BitLocker protection and management capability on the Pro and Enterprise SKUs. Consumer devices are automatically encrypted and protected when using a Microsoft account. Data on any Windows connected standby device is automatically protected (encrypted) with device encryption. Organizations that need to manage encryption can easily take add additional BitLocker protection options and manageability to these devices.

Improved Internet Explorer
Internet Explorer 11 improvements include faster page load times, side-by-side browsing of your sites, enhanced pinned site notifications, and app settings like favorites, tabs and settings sync across all your Windows 8.1 PCs. Internet Explorer 11 now includes capability that enables an antimalware solution to scan the input for a binary extension before it's passed onto the extension for execution

Malware Resistance
Windows Defender, Microsoft's free antivirus solution in Windows 8, will include network behavior monitoring to help detect and stop the execution of known and unknown malware. Internet Explorer will scan binary extensions (e.g. ActiveX) using the antimalware solution before potentially harmful code is executed.

Device Lockdown
With Assigned Access, a new feature offered in Windows 8.1 RT, Windows 8.1 Pro, and Windows 8.1 Enterprise, you can enable a single Windows Store application experience on the device. This can be things like a learning application for kids in an educational setting or a customer service application at a boutique, Assigned Access can ensure the device is delivering the intended experience. In our Windows Embedded 8.1 industry product, we deliver additional lockdown capabilities to meet the needs of industry devices like point of sale systems, ATMs, and digital signs.

Modern UI Experience
Variable, Continuous Size of Snap Views
You have more ways to see multiple apps on the screen at once. When displaying multiple apps at once, you can easily resize the width of the app window to suit your needs. Depending on screen size and resolution, you can even share the screen with three, or four apps on each monitor.

Boot to Desktop
We have made configuration options available which will allow you to boot directly to the desktop in Windows 8.1.

Desktop and Start Screen
Improvements have been made to better support users who prefer a mouse and keyboard experience to access applications.

These are just some of the key features available in Windows 8.1 We encourage you to test out and try these features when you evaluate Windows 8.1 for use both in your work environment as well as at home in your personal life. Please note that Windows Server 2012 R2 may be required in order for some of these features to be available.



http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/windows-blue-update-to-build-on-and-improve-windows-8-1131737


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. Lock screen slideshow"As people started using Windows 8, we found that people were using their Lock screens to show pictures of their families," Leblond says. So in Windows 8.1, you can turn your PC or tablet into a picture frame by making your Lock screen a slide show of your pictures - either locally on the device or photos from Microsoft SkyDrive.
You can unlock the camera or answer a Skype call quickly without needing to fiddle with a password. If small tablets get popular, that will be useful.
2. The Start screen evolvesWindows 8.1 offers more colours and backgrounds for the Start screen - including some with motion. You can also choose your desktop background as your Start screen background.
However, it's still perfectly possible to get a really garish looking Start screen, like this - does anybody actually use these patterns?

3. Different tile sizesAs in Windows Phone 8, the Windows 8.1 Start screen features a variety of tile sizes including a new large and new small tile. It's also even easier to name groups and rearrange tiles, says Leblond: "We found people were accidentally moving tiles on their Start screen so in Windows 8.1, you press and hold (or right click) to move things around."
You can even have large double-size tiles (check the weather in the picture above) but apps need to be written specifically to take advantage of this.
To select a tile, you now need to press and hold it. You can now select multiple apps all at once, resize them, uninstall them, or rearrange them into a group: "View all apps just by swiping from the bottom to view all apps, and we've added the ability to filter your apps by name, date installed, most used, or by category.
"You want the Start screen to be about all the things you love. So when you install a new app from the Windows Store, we no longer put that app on your Start screen. Instead, you'll find these apps under apps view as mentioned above and marked as 'new' where you can choose to pin the apps you want to your Start screen."
The Start screen has also been refined to work with all screen sizes more effectively - Microsoft believes Windows 8.1 really can scale from 8-inch tablets to 27-inch devices.

4. Aggregated searchInstead of having to select an app and then search when you go to the Search charm, Bing now powers an aggregated search system from the web, your files, SkyDrive and elsewhere. Leblond says: "We think this will really change the way you interact with the Web and with Windows making it quicker and easier to get things done. It is the modern version of the command line! Results from local files, apps, and settings are easily accessed in the same convenient view by scrolling to the left."
In the Desktop, the Search charm now overlays a Search pane on the desktop rather than chucking you over to the Start screen. More evidence that Microsoft is 'refining the blend' between desktop and Modern apps.

5. Enhanced appsNew app enhancements are also coming to all the built-in apps like Mail and Xbox Music, while there are new apps for food and fitness and there is a 'modern' version of Office that's set to launch.
The Photos app now has some new editing features that let you quickly edit or adjust photos when you view them in the Photos app or open them from other places like the Mail, SkyDrive, and Camera apps - you can now create Photosynth panoramas directly within the app.
•Windows 8.1 Photos app loses Facebook and Flickr supportMail includes some clever extra options for filtering mails, while there's also a Reading List to gather links from Internet Explorer. The Photos app now has a lot more editing options.

6. More snap viewsIf, like us, you use Windows 8 a lot, you'll have been frustrated by the lack of 50:50 split snap views. This is the game-changer for Windows 8 apps. "You will have more ways to see multiple apps on the screen at the same time," says Leblond. "You can resize apps to any size you want, share the screen between two apps, or have up to three apps on each screen if you have a multiple displays connected, you can have different Windows Store apps running on all the displays at the same time and the Start Screen can stay open on one monitor (yes!).
This is one of the fundamental changes in Windows 8.1 and makes multi-tasking and multi-monitor use a lot easier. Also in Windows 8.1, you can have multiple windows of the same app snapped together - such as two Internet Explorer windows." We're really looking forward to that.

Yes! A 50:50 split!
7. An enhanced Windows StoreThe Windows Store gets a new look in Windows 8.1, designed to make it easier for you to find new and interesting apps. Instead of having to guess what the featured apps at the front of the Store do, a carousel flips through large images and descriptions of each of the six featured apps in turn (swipe down if you don't want to wait for it to flip).
•What's new in the Windows 8.1 Store?App updates will now install automatically in the background as they come through the Store. And search is available in the upper right hand corner for finding the apps you want. Leblond elaborates: "The improved Windows Store is designed to show more info than before in Windows 8 with detailed lists of top free apps, new releases, and picks for you on the homepage. The app listing is more descriptive and informative and includes an area for related apps to help with app discovery."
8. Save direct to SkyDrive, plus offline filesIn Windows 8.1 your files can be saved directly to SkyDrive - it's completely integrated into the OS. The SkyDrive app has also got a new update so that files are available even when offline - as in the desktop version.
There's no longer a separate desktop interface for picking folders to sync.

SkyDrive will get offline support
9. You no longer need the desktop Control PanelThe updated PC Settings in Windows 8.1 gives you access to all your settings on your device without having to go to the Control Panel on the desktop. "You can do things like change your display resolution, set power options, see the make and model of my PC, change the product key, let me do Windows Update, and even join a domain - all from PC Settings," says Leblond. You can also manage SkyDrive from PC Settings as well.
10. A new Internet ExplorerInternet Explorer 11 will ship with Windows 8.1. "IE11 will offer even better touch performance, faster page load times and several other new features we think you will enjoy," says Leblond. "For example, you can now adjust the appearance of modern IE11 to always show the address bar and you can have as many open tabs as you like. And you can access your open tabs in sync across your other Windows 8.1 devices."
11. Better with a mouse and keyboardFor devices without touch, Windows 8.1 features a number of improvements for easier navigation using a mouse and keyboard. "PCs today are evolving for a world of mobile computing where people interact with their devices through touch, and we designed Windows 8 for this," explains Leblond. "But we also recognize there are many non-touch devices in use today - especially in the commercial setting."
12. A change to the Start 'tip' and the Start buttonYou've already heard about this one, right? Leblond adds that there are also options to change what the corners do, and options to boot into alternate screens: "For example, if you prefer to see the Apps view versus all the tiles, you can choose to have the Start screen go directly to Apps view."
Here's a picture of the new Start button on the desktop.

13. Improvements to the Desktop and All programsYour tiles will overlay over your desktop background when you access the Start screen from the desktop, while you can now swipe up from the Start screen to access your All programs view. This really is a game changer.
14. Changing app switchingYou can now also change the settings for the hot corners and App switching, so you can prevent the Charm bar or app switching bar from appearing if you don't want them to.

15. Changes to Windows ExplorerFile libraries no longer show up in Explorer automatically, even though they're still the way you put media into the Xbox Music and Video apps and the first place Mail looks when you add attachments.
To avoid filling all the storage on a tablet with a small drive, all you get by default is the Documents and Pictures folders from your SkyDrive.
You can see your other folders and the names of all the files in them and when you click on a file Windows 8.1 automatically pulls it down from SkyDrive and caches it offline and syncs changes to it.
When you right-click on folders in Explorer the option to add them to a library is still on the context menu, but if you want to find and work with them in Explorer you have to turn them back on in the navigation pane. Instead you see This PC where you're used to seeing Computer, along with SkyDrive which is installed as part of Windows (in both 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1) and syncs some of your files automatically.

16. Native 3D printing supportWindows 8.1 also includes baked-in support for 3D printing. It's still niche, of course, but it's an interesting development.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> That's not true at all. Different Kernel and WDDM 1.3 on W8.1
> May look the same, but there are significant upgrades in terms of performance.


There's something being reported about some sort of added latency in the mouse pointer getting updated on screen because of changes being made to make 8.1 work better with displays of different resolution (that new display scaling for high and low resolution displays to work together in multi screen setups).

The improvements in 8.1 might not all be good.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> There's something being reported about some sort of added latency in the mouse pointer getting updated on screen because of changes being made to make 8.1 work better with displays of different resolution (that new display scaling for high and low resolution displays to work together in multi screen setups).
> 
> The improvements in 8.1 might not all be good.


The latency on my mouse had no noticeable change between 8 and 8.1


----------



## bluedevil

Already running 8.1 Pro.....cause I am pro.


----------



## Razor 116

Not looking forward to this unless they have fixed the direct input issue for games that use it and don't have an option for raw input.


----------



## Imprezzion

I just got my copy from Dreamspark including key and it should be fully functional I guess..

I'll probably install it tonight or whatever.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Fair enough, I guess I am just used to seeing more pricing options when looking online.


Microsoft did this intentionally with Windows 8. They wanted it simpler for the end user, that is the reason for just the two versions. They also have an Enterprise version for business.


----------



## fateswarm

They consider it a "new Operating System" for new installations. For what, just a UI upgrade. A UI upgrade that is morbidly useless on Desktops (or at least if you know how to use a desktop, maybe the search feature excluded, but even that is mainly forced).


----------



## TAr

When is the 8.1 release date?
And currently I'm running window 8 pro
Do I have to buy 8.1 or is it free for me?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Am I correct in that if you are running 8.1 preview this will need full clean install?


From everything I have seen/read and experienced, yes you will have to do a fresh install. I did try this recently as I have a Technet and MSDN professional accounts. I was able to get Windows 8.1 Pro already and tried to upgrade my HTPC from the preview. It let me upgrade it but all I was able to keep was files, no programs or personal settings. Plus I had to go through the whole setup process again.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> When is the 8.1 release date?
> And currently I'm running window 8 pro
> Do I have to buy 8.1 or is it free for me?


From the source:

"Already have Windows 8

If you already have a Windows 8 computer, you will be able to upgrade to 8.1 for free. If you are like me and have installed the Windows 8.1 Preview, you will also get the retail version of 8.1 for free."


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> I'll take up the troll bate:
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dn140266.aspx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What's New in Windows 8.1
> We built Windows 8 to bring a modern computing experience to businesses and to help professionals stay connected to their colleagues and clients from anywhere, anytime. Windows 8.1 advances this vision and introduces new manageability, mobility, security, user experience and networking capabilities that will be available later this year - with the goal of offering customers the best business tablets and versatile modern business PCs driven by the most powerful operating system designed for today's modern businesses.
> 
> Below is a list of some of the new and updated features in Windows 8.1 with regard to Bring Your Own Device (BYOD) scenarios, mobility, security, and the modern user interface.
> 
> Bring Your Own Device (BYOD) Enhancements
> Workplace Join
> A Windows 8 PC was either domain joined or not. If it was a member of the domain, the user could access corporate resources (if permissioned) and IT could control the PC through group policy and other mechanisms. This feature allows a middle ground between all or nothing access, allowing a user to work on the device of their choice and still have access to corporate resources With Workplace Join, IT administrators now have the ability to offer finer-grained control to corporate resources. If a user registers their device, IT can grant some access while still enforcing some governance parameters on the device.
> 
> Work Folders
> Work Folders allows a user to sync data to their device from their user folder located in the corporation's data center. Files created locally will sync back to the file server in the corporate environment. This syncing is natively integrated into the file system. Note, this all happens outside the firewall client sync support. Previously, Windows 8 devices needed to be domain joined (or required domain credentials) for access to file shares. Syncing could be done with third-party folder replication apps. With Work Folders, Users can keep local copies of their work files on their devices, with automatic synchronization to your data center, and for access from other devices. IT can enforce Dynamic Access Control policies on the Work Folder Sync Share (including automated Rights Management) and require Workplace Join to be in place.
> 
> Open MDM
> While many organizations have investments with System Center and will continue to leverage these investments we also know that many organizations want to manage certain classes of devices, like tablets and BYOD devices, as mobile devices. With Windows 8.1, you can use an OMA-DM API agent to allow management of Windows 8.1 devices with mobile device management products, like Mobile Iron or Air Watch.
> 
> Mobile Device Management
> When a user enrolls their device, they are joining the device to the Windows Intune management service. They get access to the Company Portal which provides a consistent experience for access to their applications, data and to manage their own devices. This allows a deeper management experience with existing tools like Windows Intune. IT administrators now have deeper policy management for Windows RT devices, and can manage Windows 8.1 PCs as mobile devices without having deploy a full management client.
> 
> Web Application Proxy
> The Web Application Proxy is a new role service in the Windows Server Remote Access role. It provides the ability to publish access to corporate resources, and enforce multi-factor authentication as well as apply conditional access policies to verify both the user's identity and the device they are using resources, and enforce multi-factor authentication as well as verify the device being used before access is granted.
> 
> RDS Enhancements
> Enhanced Virtual Desktop Infrastructure (VDI) in Windows Server 2012 R2 with improvements in management, value, and user experience. Session Shadowing allows administrators to view and remotely control active user sessions in an RDSH server. Disk dedupe and storage tiering allow for lower cost storage options. User experience for RemoteApps, network connectivity and multiple displays has been improved. Administrators can now easily support users with session desktops to provide helpdesk style support. Administrators now have even more flexible storage options to support a VDI environment without expensive SAN investments. End users will find RemoteApp behavior is more like local apps, and the experience in low-bandwidth is better, with faster reconnects and improved compression, and support for multiple monitors.
> 
> NFC Tap-to-pair Printing
> Tap your Windows 8.1 device against an enterprise NFC-enabled printer and you're all set to print. No more hunting on your network for the correct printer and no need to buy a special printer to take advantage of this functionality. Simply attach an NFC tag to your existing printers to enable this functionality.
> 
> Wi-Fi Direct Printing
> Connect to Wi-Fi Direct printers without adding additional drivers or software on your Windows 8.1 device, forming a peer-to-peer network between your device and the printer.
> 
> Native Miracast Wireless Display
> Present your work wirelessly with no connection cords needed; just pair with a Miracast-enabled display and Miracast will use Wi-Fi to let you project wire-free.
> 
> Mobility Enhancements
> VPN
> We have added support for a wider range of VPN clients in both Windows and Windows RT devices. We have also added the ability to have an app automatically trigger VPN connections.
> 
> Mobile Broadband
> At Windows 8 launch, the devices had embedded radios that were separate components within the devices. Windows 8.1 supports embedded wireless radio, which gives you increased power savings, longer battery life, also enables thinner form factors and lower cost devices.
> 
> Windows To Go
> With Windows To Go in Windows 8.1, the Windows Store is enabled by default. Windows To Go users may roam to any number of machines and access the Windows Store and use Windows Store apps.
> 
> Broadband Tethering
> Turn your Windows 8.1 mobile broadband-enabled PC or tablet into a personal Wi-Fi hotspot, allowing other devices to connect and access the internet.
> 
> Auto-triggered VPN
> When you select an app or resource that needs access through the inbox VPN - like a company's intranet site - Windows 8.1 will automatically prompt you to sign in with one click. This feature will be available with Microsoft and third-party inbox VPN clients.
> 
> Security Enhancements
> Remote Business Data Removal
> Corporations now have more control over corporate content which can be marked as corporate, encrypted, and then be wiped when the relationship between the corporation and user has ended. Corporate data can now be identified as corporate vs. user, encrypted, and wiped on command using EAS or EAS + OMA-DM protocol. This capability is requires implementation in the client application and in the server application (Mail + Exchange Server). The client application determines if the wipe simply makes the data inaccessible or actually deletes it.
> 
> Improved Biometrics
> All SKUs will include end to end biometric capabilities that enable authenticating with your biometric identity anywhere in Windows (Windows sign-in, remote access, User Account Control, etc.). Windows 8.1 will also be optimized for fingerprint based biometrics and will include a common fingerprint enrollment experience that will work with a variety of readers (touch, swipe). Modern readers are touch based rather than swipe and include liveliness detection that prevents spoofing (e.g.: silicon emulated fingerprints). Access to Windows Store Apps, functions within them, and certificate release can be gated based on verification of a user's biometric identity.
> 
> Pervasive Device Encryption
> Device encryption previously found on Windows RT and Windows Phone 8 is now available in all editions of Windows. It is enabled out of the box and can be configured with additional BitLocker protection and management capability on the Pro and Enterprise SKUs. Consumer devices are automatically encrypted and protected when using a Microsoft account. Data on any Windows connected standby device is automatically protected (encrypted) with device encryption. Organizations that need to manage encryption can easily take add additional BitLocker protection options and manageability to these devices.
> 
> Improved Internet Explorer
> Internet Explorer 11 improvements include faster page load times, side-by-side browsing of your sites, enhanced pinned site notifications, and app settings like favorites, tabs and settings sync across all your Windows 8.1 PCs. Internet Explorer 11 now includes capability that enables an antimalware solution to scan the input for a binary extension before it's passed onto the extension for execution
> 
> Malware Resistance
> Windows Defender, Microsoft's free antivirus solution in Windows 8, will include network behavior monitoring to help detect and stop the execution of known and unknown malware. Internet Explorer will scan binary extensions (e.g. ActiveX) using the antimalware solution before potentially harmful code is executed.
> 
> Device Lockdown
> With Assigned Access, a new feature offered in Windows 8.1 RT, Windows 8.1 Pro, and Windows 8.1 Enterprise, you can enable a single Windows Store application experience on the device. This can be things like a learning application for kids in an educational setting or a customer service application at a boutique, Assigned Access can ensure the device is delivering the intended experience. In our Windows Embedded 8.1 industry product, we deliver additional lockdown capabilities to meet the needs of industry devices like point of sale systems, ATMs, and digital signs.
> 
> Modern UI Experience
> Variable, Continuous Size of Snap Views
> You have more ways to see multiple apps on the screen at once. When displaying multiple apps at once, you can easily resize the width of the app window to suit your needs. Depending on screen size and resolution, you can even share the screen with three, or four apps on each monitor.
> 
> Boot to Desktop
> We have made configuration options available which will allow you to boot directly to the desktop in Windows 8.1.
> 
> Desktop and Start Screen
> Improvements have been made to better support users who prefer a mouse and keyboard experience to access applications.
> 
> These are just some of the key features available in Windows 8.1 We encourage you to test out and try these features when you evaluate Windows 8.1 for use both in your work environment as well as at home in your personal life. Please note that Windows Server 2012 R2 may be required in order for some of these features to be available.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/windows-blue-update-to-build-on-and-improve-windows-8-1131737
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Lock screen slideshow"As people started using Windows 8, we found that people were using their Lock screens to show pictures of their families," Leblond says. So in Windows 8.1, you can turn your PC or tablet into a picture frame by making your Lock screen a slide show of your pictures - either locally on the device or photos from Microsoft SkyDrive.
> You can unlock the camera or answer a Skype call quickly without needing to fiddle with a password. If small tablets get popular, that will be useful.
> 2. The Start screen evolvesWindows 8.1 offers more colours and backgrounds for the Start screen - including some with motion. You can also choose your desktop background as your Start screen background.
> However, it's still perfectly possible to get a really garish looking Start screen, like this - does anybody actually use these patterns?
> 
> 3. Different tile sizesAs in Windows Phone 8, the Windows 8.1 Start screen features a variety of tile sizes including a new large and new small tile. It's also even easier to name groups and rearrange tiles, says Leblond: "We found people were accidentally moving tiles on their Start screen so in Windows 8.1, you press and hold (or right click) to move things around."
> You can even have large double-size tiles (check the weather in the picture above) but apps need to be written specifically to take advantage of this.
> To select a tile, you now need to press and hold it. You can now select multiple apps all at once, resize them, uninstall them, or rearrange them into a group: "View all apps just by swiping from the bottom to view all apps, and we've added the ability to filter your apps by name, date installed, most used, or by category.
> "You want the Start screen to be about all the things you love. So when you install a new app from the Windows Store, we no longer put that app on your Start screen. Instead, you'll find these apps under apps view as mentioned above and marked as 'new' where you can choose to pin the apps you want to your Start screen."
> The Start screen has also been refined to work with all screen sizes more effectively - Microsoft believes Windows 8.1 really can scale from 8-inch tablets to 27-inch devices.
> 
> 4. Aggregated searchInstead of having to select an app and then search when you go to the Search charm, Bing now powers an aggregated search system from the web, your files, SkyDrive and elsewhere. Leblond says: "We think this will really change the way you interact with the Web and with Windows making it quicker and easier to get things done. It is the modern version of the command line! Results from local files, apps, and settings are easily accessed in the same convenient view by scrolling to the left."
> In the Desktop, the Search charm now overlays a Search pane on the desktop rather than chucking you over to the Start screen. More evidence that Microsoft is 'refining the blend' between desktop and Modern apps.
> 
> 5. Enhanced appsNew app enhancements are also coming to all the built-in apps like Mail and Xbox Music, while there are new apps for food and fitness and there is a 'modern' version of Office that's set to launch.
> The Photos app now has some new editing features that let you quickly edit or adjust photos when you view them in the Photos app or open them from other places like the Mail, SkyDrive, and Camera apps - you can now create Photosynth panoramas directly within the app.
> •Windows 8.1 Photos app loses Facebook and Flickr supportMail includes some clever extra options for filtering mails, while there's also a Reading List to gather links from Internet Explorer. The Photos app now has a lot more editing options.
> 
> 6. More snap viewsIf, like us, you use Windows 8 a lot, you'll have been frustrated by the lack of 50:50 split snap views. This is the game-changer for Windows 8 apps. "You will have more ways to see multiple apps on the screen at the same time," says Leblond. "You can resize apps to any size you want, share the screen between two apps, or have up to three apps on each screen if you have a multiple displays connected, you can have different Windows Store apps running on all the displays at the same time and the Start Screen can stay open on one monitor (yes!).
> This is one of the fundamental changes in Windows 8.1 and makes multi-tasking and multi-monitor use a lot easier. Also in Windows 8.1, you can have multiple windows of the same app snapped together - such as two Internet Explorer windows." We're really looking forward to that.
> 
> Yes! A 50:50 split!
> 7. An enhanced Windows StoreThe Windows Store gets a new look in Windows 8.1, designed to make it easier for you to find new and interesting apps. Instead of having to guess what the featured apps at the front of the Store do, a carousel flips through large images and descriptions of each of the six featured apps in turn (swipe down if you don't want to wait for it to flip).
> •What's new in the Windows 8.1 Store?App updates will now install automatically in the background as they come through the Store. And search is available in the upper right hand corner for finding the apps you want. Leblond elaborates: "The improved Windows Store is designed to show more info than before in Windows 8 with detailed lists of top free apps, new releases, and picks for you on the homepage. The app listing is more descriptive and informative and includes an area for related apps to help with app discovery."
> 8. Save direct to SkyDrive, plus offline filesIn Windows 8.1 your files can be saved directly to SkyDrive - it's completely integrated into the OS. The SkyDrive app has also got a new update so that files are available even when offline - as in the desktop version.
> There's no longer a separate desktop interface for picking folders to sync.
> 
> SkyDrive will get offline support
> 9. You no longer need the desktop Control PanelThe updated PC Settings in Windows 8.1 gives you access to all your settings on your device without having to go to the Control Panel on the desktop. "You can do things like change your display resolution, set power options, see the make and model of my PC, change the product key, let me do Windows Update, and even join a domain - all from PC Settings," says Leblond. You can also manage SkyDrive from PC Settings as well.
> 10. A new Internet ExplorerInternet Explorer 11 will ship with Windows 8.1. "IE11 will offer even better touch performance, faster page load times and several other new features we think you will enjoy," says Leblond. "For example, you can now adjust the appearance of modern IE11 to always show the address bar and you can have as many open tabs as you like. And you can access your open tabs in sync across your other Windows 8.1 devices."
> 11. Better with a mouse and keyboardFor devices without touch, Windows 8.1 features a number of improvements for easier navigation using a mouse and keyboard. "PCs today are evolving for a world of mobile computing where people interact with their devices through touch, and we designed Windows 8 for this," explains Leblond. "But we also recognize there are many non-touch devices in use today - especially in the commercial setting."
> 12. A change to the Start 'tip' and the Start buttonYou've already heard about this one, right? Leblond adds that there are also options to change what the corners do, and options to boot into alternate screens: "For example, if you prefer to see the Apps view versus all the tiles, you can choose to have the Start screen go directly to Apps view."
> Here's a picture of the new Start button on the desktop.
> 
> 13. Improvements to the Desktop and All programsYour tiles will overlay over your desktop background when you access the Start screen from the desktop, while you can now swipe up from the Start screen to access your All programs view. This really is a game changer.
> 14. Changing app switchingYou can now also change the settings for the hot corners and App switching, so you can prevent the Charm bar or app switching bar from appearing if you don't want them to.
> 
> 15. Changes to Windows ExplorerFile libraries no longer show up in Explorer automatically, even though they're still the way you put media into the Xbox Music and Video apps and the first place Mail looks when you add attachments.
> To avoid filling all the storage on a tablet with a small drive, all you get by default is the Documents and Pictures folders from your SkyDrive.
> You can see your other folders and the names of all the files in them and when you click on a file Windows 8.1 automatically pulls it down from SkyDrive and caches it offline and syncs changes to it.
> When you right-click on folders in Explorer the option to add them to a library is still on the context menu, but if you want to find and work with them in Explorer you have to turn them back on in the navigation pane. Instead you see This PC where you're used to seeing Computer, along with SkyDrive which is installed as part of Windows (in both 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1) and syncs some of your files automatically.
> 
> 16. Native 3D printing supportWindows 8.1 also includes baked-in support for 3D printing. It's still niche, of course, but it's an interesting development.


Thank you for that! Very good information for people that have concerns about what this update really is/does.


----------



## kishagi

I forgot about that boot-to-desktop thing. imma go enable it right now. Also IMO the start button is useless cause it takes you to the metro start menu which doesnt have all your programs listed unless you really go searching for them. Start8 is a better upgrade


----------



## fateswarm

No guys, no fresh install is needed always. 8.1 can be uninstalled on various versions of windows. I have not done it but I heard about it, look it up.


----------



## TAr

When is release date? OFFICIAL DATE!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Only two retail choices? sheesh...where is the student pricing?


Student pricing = MSDNAA

I've been on 8.1 pro for a while now









I just wish it would be possible for Windows key + Q to be the default windows key action.


----------



## nyk20z3

Win 7 still for me until some 1 can convince me Win 8 is worth it.


----------



## TAr

Official release date?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Win 7 still for me until some 1 can convince me Win 8 is worth it.


If you are saving money by not upgrading, don't upgrade. If your budget has zero relevance, it's a very minor improvement since it shows very minor advantages on the average of benchmarks and it offers the advantage of not having to care about recent-future upgrades (e.g. a new DirectX). Though for a smart Desktop user the UI can be a minor annoyance (I personally don't care since I just ignore it and only use it for Desktop-search (the only thing it does well, probably better than any other version)).

edit: I just had an epiphany. I realized what 8 is. What they ended up with when people told them "your desktop search sucks" and they tried to improve it and then said "hey it works well, let's pass it as an "OS"".

edit: I wonder if google had "insider info" that made them drop google desktop search! It happened too early. Before 8.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Official release date?


October 17th


----------



## Rustynails

can a quick update to the op of what;s going to be changed from 8 to 8.1? or is w7 still better>


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Win 7 still for me until some 1 can convince me Win 8 is worth it.


DX 11.1 and 11.2 support isn't enough?
ok, vast performance updates including better multi-threaded support? no?
ok, reduced memory usage and improved GPU rendering for the OS GUI? still a no-no?
ok, simplified menues, easier search function, faster boot/shut down time, improved sleep/hibernate features? no?
hmm... if that didn't convince you I can always copy paste the list of improvements.... not taking into account that W8.1 is even better than W8 and in both operating systems you can kill the "metro" start screen with an 8mb application that adds the start menu as in w7.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> DX 11.1 and 11.2 support isn't enough?
> ok, vast performance updates including better multi-threaded support? no?
> ok, reduced memory usage and improved GPU rendering for the OS GUI? still a no-no?
> ok, simplified menues, easier search function, faster boot/shut down time, improved sleep/hibernate features? no?
> hmm... if that didn't convince you I can always copy paste the list of improvements.... not taking into account that W8.1 is even better than W8 and in both operating systems you can kill the "metro" start screen with an 8mb application that adds the start menu as in w7.


You make it sound like he goes from a 760 to a Titan. OK it has advantages. But it's not the second coming of Jebus.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> If you are saving money by not upgrading, don't upgrade. If your budget has zero relevance, it's a very minor improvement since it shows very minor advantages on the average of benchmarks and it offers the advantage of not having to care about recent-future upgrades (e.g. a new DirectX). Though for a smart Desktop user the UI can be a minor annoyance (I personally don't care since I just ignore it and only use it for Desktop-search (the only thing it does well, probably better than any other version)).
> 
> edit: I just had an epiphany. I realized what 8 is. What they ended up with when people told them "your desktop search sucks" and they tried to improve it and then said "hey it works well, let's pass it as an "OS"".


Money is not an issue + I can prob get a decent Military discount through the Microsoft Military program.The thing is Win 7 runs so well I don't want to mess with a good thing so I've had no desire to move on to 8.

I just DL Microsoft Office Pro 2013 for $10 through the Military Program so things are looking up lol


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> DX 11.1 and 11.2 support isn't enough?
> ok, vast performance updates including better multi-threaded support? no?
> ok, reduced memory usage and improved GPU rendering for the OS GUI? still a no-no?
> ok, simplified menues, easier search function, faster boot/shut down time, improved sleep/hibernate features? no?
> hmm... if that didn't convince you I can always copy paste the list of improvements.... not taking into account that W8.1 is even better than W8 and in both operating systems you can kill the "metro" start screen with an 8mb application that adds the start menu as in w7.


Boot time is already under 10 secs now due to fast boot and a Intel 520 SSD but you have made valid points that interest me.

I will look in to once all my gear arrives from the states.


----------



## TAr

Quote:
Originally Posted by pokerapar88

DX 11.1 and 11.2 support isn't enough?
ok, vast performance updates including better multi-threaded support? no?
ok, reduced memory usage and improved GPU rendering for the OS GUI? still a no-no?
ok, simplified menues, easier search function, faster boot/shut down time, improved sleep/hibernate features? no?
hmm... if that didn't convince you I can always copy paste the list of improvements.... not taking into account that W8.1 is even better than W8 and in both operating systems you can kill the "metro" start screen with an 8mb application that adds the start menu as in w7.

I LIKE THE WAY YOU EXPLAINED:thumb:


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> I forgot about that boot-to-desktop thing. imma go enable it right now. Also IMO the start button is useless cause it takes you to the metro start menu which doesnt have all your programs listed unless you really go searching for them. Start8 is a better upgrade


Right click the icon, it doesn't have "all" the programs but does provide many useful quick links.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Downloading 8.1 Pro right now from Dreamspark Premium.









Hopefully that will fix my stability issues in CSGO that I'm having on Windows Server 2012.


----------



## pcguru000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Win 7 still for me until some 1 can convince me Win 8 is worth it.


I've had about 10fps average boost in most games, hitman, d3, civiliation 5- as for the bf4 beta, it's 100% smoother, my cpu usage isn't spiked at 90-100% all the time, hangs around 60-70% and is smooth as can be.

As for benchmarking- my ssd is scoring 50 points better in the AS SSD benchmark vs windows 7.

My boot times are down easily 5 seconds.

Overall I'm very pleased with the improvements, I was stubborn about it too but the BF4 beta convinced me to give it a shot.

Also- upgrading was a 20 minute ordeal- made a backup of my stuff just in case but it wasn't necessary, it kept all of my software installed (minus 1 usb3 driver) and replaced windows 7 in a matter of 15 minutes, 5 minutes of config and I was back to my desktop, even kept the same background and icon layout- if it wasn't for metro the average user wouldn't notice the change.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I've had about 10fps average boost in most games, hitman, d3, civiliation 5- as for the bf4 beta, it's 100% smoother, my cpu usage isn't spiked at 90-100% all the time, hangs around 60-70% and is smooth as can be.
> 
> As for benchmarking- my ssd is scoring 50 points better in the AS SSD benchmark vs windows 7.
> 
> My boot times are down easily 5 seconds.
> 
> Overall I'm very pleased with the improvements, I was stubborn about it too but the BF4 beta convinced me to give it a shot.
> 
> Also- upgrading was a 20 minute ordeal- made a backup of my stuff just in case but it wasn't necessary, it kept all of my software installed (minus 1 usb3 driver) and replaced windows 7 in a matter of 15 minutes, 5 minutes of config and I was back to my desktop, even kept the same background and icon layout- if it wasn't for metro the average user wouldn't notice the change.


Glad to hear it was an easy upgrade and won't require much work.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I've had about 10fps average boost in most games, hitman, d3, civiliation 5- as for the bf4 beta, it's 100% smoother, my cpu usage isn't spiked at 90-100% all the time, hangs around 60-70% and is smooth as can be.
> 
> As for benchmarking- my ssd is scoring 50 points better in the AS SSD benchmark vs windows 7.
> 
> My boot times are down easily 5 seconds.
> 
> Overall I'm very pleased with the improvements, I was stubborn about it too but the BF4 beta convinced me to give it a shot.
> 
> Also- upgrading was a 20 minute ordeal- made a backup of my stuff just in case but it wasn't necessary, it kept all of my software installed (minus 1 usb3 driver) and replaced windows 7 in a matter of 15 minutes, 5 minutes of config and I was back to my desktop, even kept the same background and icon layout- if it wasn't for metro the average user wouldn't notice the change.


Indeed. I was surprised of how easy it was to upgrade. Anyway i was in desperate need of a clean install because I had issues with AMD uninstall utility in W8 and it messed up some files and after that I did no manteinance at all... so I just made backup and clean installed W8.1 Pro... I found it even snappier than W8


----------



## iARDAs

Is there a changelog or new features list that is 100% trustable?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there a changelog or new features list that is 100% trustable?


What's New in Windows 8.1

Also I read if you are purchasing 8.1 it is released 10/18/2013. The update for Windows 8 users is released 10/17/2013.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there a changelog or new features list that is 100% trustable?


http://www.zdnet.com/whats-changed-in-the-windows-8-1-rtm-release-7000020475/


----------



## edo101

Release the thing already. LOVING WINDOWS 8 so far.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> What's New in Windows 8.1
> 
> Also I read if you are purchasing 8.1 it is released 10/18/2013. The update for Windows 8 users is released 10/17/2013.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/whats-changed-in-the-windows-8-1-rtm-release-7000020475/


Thanks guys and +rep


----------



## Ukkooh

Is the upgrade from win 8 pro to win 8.1 pro free?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Is the upgrade from win 8 pro to win 8.1 pro free?


Windows 8 will upgrade for free whatever version you currently have at the time to 8.1

Core 8 -> Core 8.1
Pro 8 -> Pro 8.1

Upgrade to Pro before patch and you get Pro 8.1 patch.
Upgrade to Pro after patch and you get Core 8.1 patch but the upgrade will change it to Pro 8.1.

Any prices you hear being talked about are for the retail discs of Windows 8.1 which would include Window 8 plus the new 8.1 patch already on the disc.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Is the upgrade from win 8 pro to win 8.1 pro free?


Pretty sure.

If you already have Windows 8 (whatever edition) you get the 8.1 for free. So I'm assuming if you had windows 8 pro -> windows 8.1 pro free update.

Depending on how 8.1 looks on my lenovo tablet, I may get this OS for my PC. I want to test it out and see if it does anything positive for my games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I've had about 10fps average boost in most games, hitman, d3, civiliation 5- as for the bf4 beta, it's 100% smoother, my cpu usage isn't spiked at 90-100% all the time, hangs around 60-70% and is smooth as can be.
> 
> As for benchmarking- my ssd is scoring 50 points better in the AS SSD benchmark vs windows 7.
> 
> My boot times are down easily 5 seconds.
> 
> Overall I'm very pleased with the improvements, I was stubborn about it too but the BF4 beta convinced me to give it a shot.
> 
> Also- upgrading was a 20 minute ordeal- made a backup of my stuff just in case but it wasn't necessary, it kept all of my software installed (minus 1 usb3 driver) and replaced windows 7 in a matter of 15 minutes, 5 minutes of config and I was back to my desktop, even kept the same background and icon layout- if it wasn't for metro the average user wouldn't notice the change.


Comments like that make me want to try Windows 8 lol. Going to wait till 8.1 drops though


----------



## luckyduck

Was running windows 8.1 release preview. I actually got to lazy to test out any of the new features. Ened up having an issue with my Nvidia driver for my 760 where it would randomly stop working, restart itself then freeze and the only thing I could do was a hard shut down. About a week later I installed 8.1 official drivers and worked fine since. In a nut shell windows 8.1 is welcome and some of the improvements look really nice, just havnt used them yet and not looking forward to re installing even though I knew I would need to at the time.


----------



## Cheezman

One thing I simply don't understand.

Why did they add colors to the tiles, _but not allow you to change those colors_? Who's stupid idea was that?

Microsoft logic.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> One thing I simply don't understand.
> 
> Why did they add colors to the tiles, _but not allow you to change those colors_? Who's stupid idea was that?
> 
> Microsoft logic.


You can make your own Tiles with free 3rd party programs.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> Was running windows 8.1 release preview. I actually got to lazy to test out any of the new features. Ened up having an issue with my Nvidia driver for my 760 where it would randomly stop working, restart itself then freeze and the only thing I could do was a hard shut down. About a week later I installed 8.1 official drivers and worked fine since. In a nut shell windows 8.1 is welcome and some of the improvements look really nice, just havnt used them yet and not looking forward to re installing even though I knew I would need to at the time.


Google how to install 8.1 RTM over 8.1 Preview. There's a trick making it work. You don't have to reinstall necessarily.


----------



## kennyparker1337

If I install 8.1 RTM over 8, what will I lose?

If I lose anything, then I'll just wait for the patch release.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> If I install 8.1 RTM over 8, what will I lose?
> 
> If I lose anything, then I'll just wait for the patch release.


You lose nothing. Just use the "upgrade function" and choose the option to keep your files programs and settings.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> One thing I simply don't understand.
> 
> Why did they add colors to the tiles, _but not allow you to change those colors_? Who's stupid idea was that?
> 
> Microsoft logic.


This really is my biggest beef with the aesthetic of Win8. Well that and the loss of aero glass...


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This really is my biggest beef with the aesthetic of Win8. Well that and the loss of aero glass...


I hate Aero, the new Rectangle theme is much better looking. OBLYTILE lets you make custom tiles.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

So I have a few different HDDs - and SSD which holds Windows 7 and has a few games on it also with some software that I paid for. I have another HDD that is for miscellaneous use and my user profile is linked to that. I then have a gaming HDD that is used mostly for Steam but is a game-only HDD.

From what I've been reading on this thread is that everything will stay the same when choosing the 'Upgrade' option when installing Windows 8? I won't have to worry about functionality problems of these programs (including Steam) or them being removed/deleted/rendered useless when I upgrade?

The programs I am most concerned with are Display Fusion and Fences. Also wondering about graphics drivers and motherboard/CPU drivers.

Thanks guys much appreciated to anyone who can set me straight!


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> So I have a few different HDDs - and SSD which holds Windows 7 and has a few games on it also with some software that I paid for. I have another HDD that is for miscellaneous use and my user profile is linked to that. I then have a gaming HDD that is used mostly for Steam but is a game-only HDD.
> 
> From what I've been reading on this thread is that everything will stay the same when choosing the 'Upgrade' option when installing Windows 8? I won't have to worry about functionality problems of these programs (including Steam) or them being removed/deleted/rendered useless when I upgrade?
> 
> The programs I am most concerned with are Display Fusion and Fences. Also wondering about graphics drivers and motherboard/CPU drivers.
> 
> Thanks guys much appreciated to anyone who can set me straight!


Everything stayed the same for me. I just had to get 8.1 Drivers.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Everything stayed the same for me. I just had to get 8.1 Drivers.


That is fantastic. Like I said in my previous post this thread has kind of turned my opinion about how I used to view W8 and am looking forward to the performance changes that I hope I will see when I get to W8!


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> So I have a few different HDDs - and SSD which holds Windows 7 and has a few games on it also with some software that I paid for. I have another HDD that is for miscellaneous use and my user profile is linked to that. I then have a gaming HDD that is used mostly for Steam but is a game-only HDD.
> 
> From what I've been reading on this thread is that everything will stay the same when choosing the 'Upgrade' option when installing Windows 8? I won't have to worry about functionality problems of these programs (including Steam) or them being removed/deleted/rendered useless when I upgrade?
> 
> The programs I am most concerned with are Display Fusion and Fences. Also wondering about graphics drivers and motherboard/CPU drivers.
> 
> Thanks guys much appreciated to anyone who can set me straight!


I just installed 8.1 yesterday and everything (including Steam) seems to be working fine. I do seem to have an issue with the logitech G500 software that only happened after 8.1 was installed, but that just requires me to reinstall it, which isn't that big of a problem. Other than that, all I did was say keep my settings, apps, etc. and everything went smoothly. I would say double check tho, because you know how we all are with our PCs lol.

Honestly, for those who are saying "8.1 doesn't introduce much" well it doesn't really, but I'll be damned if they didn't improve of things that really needed to be improved. The new search function is so much better than before and yes, the bing search thing is optional. I don't even see it when I make searches. Email is also pretty damn good now. I wish they made it more like Gmail in terms of filters and categories, but I ain't normally the one to complain about small issues like that. Also I didn't realize how jarring it was going from your desktop background to the old metro one until I was able to make my background match the start menu. It's makes for a world of difference just on perception alone. MS did a good job with the update imo and once they improve on some more things for the desktop (like better multiscreen monitor support for Win8 apps), then it'll be the perfect OS for me.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> So I have a few different HDDs - and SSD which holds Windows 7 and has a few games on it also with some software that I paid for. I have another HDD that is for miscellaneous use and my user profile is linked to that. I then have a gaming HDD that is used mostly for Steam but is a game-only HDD.
> 
> From what I've been reading on this thread is that everything will stay the same when choosing the 'Upgrade' option when installing Windows 8? I won't have to worry about functionality problems of these programs (including Steam) or them being removed/deleted/rendered useless when I upgrade?
> 
> The programs I am most concerned with are Display Fusion and Fences. Also wondering about graphics drivers and motherboard/CPU drivers.
> 
> Thanks guys much appreciated to anyone who can set me straight!


I did have problems with more than one program I used not working correctly anymore. There was a simple firewall software for managing the normal Windows firewall rules not working anymore. There was another program broken, related to the networking on my board. There was at least one other thing, but I don't remember what it was anymore. I'm using Windows 8 since it came out pretty much and I forgot.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Thanks for sharing your experiences, guys! It is greatly appreciated. Looks like I will start prepping to get 8.1 within the next couple of weeks here.

+rep


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> I just installed 8.1 yesterday and everything (including Steam) seems to be working fine. I do seem to have an issue with the logitech G500 software that only happened after 8.1 was installed, but that just requires me to reinstall it, which isn't that big of a problem. Other than that, all I did was say keep my settings, apps, etc. and everything went smoothly. I would say double check tho, because you know how we all are with our PCs lol.
> 
> Honestly, for those who are saying "8.1 doesn't introduce much" well it doesn't really, but I'll be damned if they didn't improve of things that really needed to be improved. The new search function is so much better than before and yes, the bing search thing is optional. I don't even see it when I make searches. Email is also pretty damn good now. I wish they made it more like Gmail in terms of filters and categories, but I ain't normally the one to complain about small issues like that. *Also I didn't realize how jarring it was going from your desktop background to the old metro one until I was able to make my background match the start menu. It's makes for a world of difference just on perception alone.* MS did a good job with the update imo and once they improve on some more things for the desktop (like better multiscreen monitor support for Win8 apps), then it'll be the perfect OS for me.


It definitely made the fragmented split personality thing Windows 8 had going for it kinda disappear for me. It made a huge difference in how I interact with the OS. I really don't mind Metro at all anymore its that big of a deal.

Wonder why they don't have an option to make it transparent


----------



## That Mew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Only two retail choices? sheesh...where is the student pricing?


If your institution has signed up and paid (which, if you're in a computing school, they ought to since you're paying good money for the privilege of being there) then you can get it via Dreamspark, for free.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That Mew*
> 
> If your institution has signed up and paid (which, if you're in a computing school, they ought to since you're paying good money for the privilege of being there) then you can get it via Dreamspark, for free.


Or get a buddy and split a technet subscription.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Or get a buddy and split a technet subscription.


Technet is only available to members who had an active membership as off August 31st and only for 90 more days after that. Microsoft is using MSDN now instead.


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> Have 8.1 Pro installed through MSDN. There is nothing different from 8 besides the addition of a windows icon that just takes you to the metro screen. Worthless upgrade/sidegrade.


You have the smallest attention to detail out of every human being I've ever met


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> You have the smallest attention to detail out of every human being I've ever met


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Only two retail choices? sheesh...where is the student pricing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*
> 
> "Only two retail choices"
> Microsoft has never had an educational version of their OS in Retail. You have have to go through an educational site or directly through your institute. There is also an enterprise out on MSDN but again, not retail.
> 
> Less options equal less confusion for the end user.


Actually, you can get Windows 8 Professional on the Microsoft store website and buy the digital version for 70$ if you get the student discount. It just asks for your school email and then you have to check it for verification. I know this because I did it last night.

Then, since Win 8.1 is free for Win 8 users, just download the free 8.1 update. Boom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> DX 11.1 and 11.2 support isn't enough?
> ok, vast performance updates including better multi-threaded support? no?
> ok, reduced memory usage and improved GPU rendering for the OS GUI? still a no-no?
> ok, simplified menues, easier search function, faster boot/shut down time, improved sleep/hibernate features? no?
> hmm... if that didn't convince you I can always copy paste the list of improvements.... not taking into account that W8.1 is even better than W8 and in both operating systems *you can kill the "metro" start screen with an 8mb application that adds the start menu as in w7*.


Jebus, where and what is that? I need it.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spritanium*
> 
> You have the smallest attention to detail out of every human being I've ever met
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1694913/width/500/height/1000
Click to expand...

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/windows-blue-update-to-build-on-and-improve-windows-8-1131737


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/windows-blue-update-to-build-on-and-improve-windows-8-1131737


Thanks that is more detailed for a user to understand than the link I post, Post #47.

I am starting to see a pattern with some users/members...It really doesn't matter how many times you post helpful links to support the discussion some will just look right past it and make blanket statements anyways.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Thanks that is more detailed for a user to understand than the link I post, Post #47.
> 
> I am starting to see a pattern with some users/members...It really doesn't matter how many times you post helpful links to support the discussion some will just look right past it and make blanket statements anyways.


Indeed, even more than post #48


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there a changelog or new features list that is 100% trustable?
> 
> 
> 
> What's New in Windows 8.1
> 
> Also I read if you are purchasing 8.1 it is released 10/18/2013. The update for Windows 8 users is released 10/17/2013.
Click to expand...

I like how detached from reality Microsoft sounds when they write stuff such as:

Quote:


> Desktop and Start Screen
> 
> Improvements have been made to better support users who prefer a mouse and keyboard experience to access applications.


Desktop users don't "prefer a mouse and keyboard experience to access applications", it's their primary way of doing things. Desktop users are not going to replace their 24" or 27" or even 30" or 31.5" screens with touch enabled ones and spend the day lifting their arms towards the screen every time they want to get something done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> One thing I simply don't understand.
> 
> Why did they add colors to the tiles, _but not allow you to change those colors_? Who's stupid idea was that?
> 
> Microsoft logic.


The only time I remember Microsoft being mod friendly in terms of UI was back with Windows 95, provided you bought the Plus! Pack. Anybody can create and share custom themes easily to change the appearance of Windows 95. Then with Windows XP you have a few Microsoft signed themes and that's it. If you want to change the look beyond that, with other themes, you have to use third party applications that replace system DLL's with non signed ones, which is prone to give all sorts of problems.

Expect Microsoft to allow you to do that in Windows 9, along with tiles with more evolved colour schemes, like the false advertising Newegg has on its site to make the Modern UI tiles actually look better than they really do - and they really do look better in that rendition





, possibly even a brushed aluminium look (with different colours available to choose), Aero and 3D effects options for both desktop and Modern UI. It's by that time when tablets and smartphones won't take such a hit in terms of battery life.

Minimum common denominator logic in taking away options for now at play here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This really is my biggest beef with the aesthetic of Win8. Well that and the loss of aero glass...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Aero, the new Rectangle theme is much better looking. OBLYTILE lets you make custom tiles.
Click to expand...

You can customize the level of transparency in Windows 7, change the colour of said transparency or just completely turn off Aero. You can't do that in Windows 8. That is one of the main differences. Windows 8 takes away options to be able to cram the Windows 8 kernel into low powered devices while keeping competitive battery life. I have nothing against options, people who like the flat look, please use it.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Jebus, where and what is that? I need it.


http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## Mr. Mention

My Start Menu! I await 8.1!!!!


----------



## DiNet

At least there's no fear that servers will crash.


----------



## CalinTM

When its the release date ? And its free ?


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> When its the release date ? And its free ?


I believe the RTM has been out for some time now, I have just only had to update and so I decided to go all the way to 8.1. It's definitely free if you have a Windows 8 RTM key. You just need to go through some steps to get it activated with your Windows 8 key as entering that key in in the Windows 8.1 setup or inside the GUI after install will return as an invalid key.


----------



## Granzon

I have windows 8 pro. When windows 8.1 comes out, i just simply upgrade it through the app store without having to do a clean install?


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> I have windows 8 pro. When windows 8.1 comes out, i just simply upgrade it through the app store without having to do a clean install?


I think it's going to be in the windows update but yeah you don't have to do a clean install. Just think of it as a service pack but you do have the option to wipe everything if you want to.


----------



## CalinTM

No, i mean it will appear on the updates list on windows 8, when ?


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> No, i mean it will appear on the updates list on windows 8, when ?


Oct 18th from what I've been hearing.


----------



## skupples

8.1 is forced technological evolution. Not the first time, or last time MS will do this. DX11.1 is only fully unlocked on 8, and 11.2 (the real goodies) will be 8.1 onry.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 8.1 is forced technological evolution. Not the first time, or last time MS will do this. DX11.1 is only fully unlocked on 8, and 11.2 (the real goodies) will be 8.1 onry.


Precisely why I switched. That until Linux starts getting some love and hopefully soon we won't need DirectX or Windows.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Precisely why I switched. That until Linux starts getting some love and hopefully soon we won't need DirectX or Windows.


Indeed. It's going to be @ least 2 years before we see a 100% DX free PC alternative. SteamOS is an awesome step in the right direction, I could see some strange hybrid beast with linux, mantle, steamOS. That being said, it's starting to look like a triple-boot may be the way of the future. Win7, win8, steamos/linux. That's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## fateswarm

Why do we even care about this in this forum, which is predominantly Desktop users? It's a glorified UI update (they even try to pass it as a "new OS" to new installations, lol) and the only thing that it will still do well is desktop search (but that doesn't need that much updating). If I'm missing something, let me know.


----------



## TheByt3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> predominantly Desktop users


As you said yourself, people in this forum are mainly desktop users BUT there are still other users here like touch screen users and tablet users so from the "touch" part this has the right to be here as much as news on tablets and/or touch screens and/or ultrabooks with touch screens have.

Also let me point out the obvious that Windows is the biggest desktop OS so from the desktop aspect of it every single news regarding it has as much right to be here as everything.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why do we even care about this in this forum, which is predominantly Desktop users? It's a glorified UI update (they even try to pass it as a "new OS" to new installations, lol) and the only thing that it will still do well is desktop search (but that doesn't need that much updating). If I'm missing something, let me know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dn140266.aspx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What's New in Windows 8.1
> We built Windows 8 to bring a modern computing experience to businesses and to help professionals stay connected to their colleagues and clients from anywhere, anytime. Windows 8.1 advances this vision and introduces new manageability, mobility, security, user experience and networking capabilities that will be available later this year - with the goal of offering customers the best business tablets and versatile modern business PCs driven by the most powerful operating system designed for today's modern businesses.
> 
> Below is a list of some of the new and updated features in Windows 8.1 with regard to Bring Your Own Device (BYOD) scenarios, mobility, security, and the modern user interface.
> 
> Bring Your Own Device (BYOD) Enhancements
> Workplace Join
> A Windows 8 PC was either domain joined or not. If it was a member of the domain, the user could access corporate resources (if permissioned) and IT could control the PC through group policy and other mechanisms. This feature allows a middle ground between all or nothing access, allowing a user to work on the device of their choice and still have access to corporate resources With Workplace Join, IT administrators now have the ability to offer finer-grained control to corporate resources. If a user registers their device, IT can grant some access while still enforcing some governance parameters on the device.
> 
> Work Folders
> Work Folders allows a user to sync data to their device from their user folder located in the corporation's data center. Files created locally will sync back to the file server in the corporate environment. This syncing is natively integrated into the file system. Note, this all happens outside the firewall client sync support. Previously, Windows 8 devices needed to be domain joined (or required domain credentials) for access to file shares. Syncing could be done with third-party folder replication apps. With Work Folders, Users can keep local copies of their work files on their devices, with automatic synchronization to your data center, and for access from other devices. IT can enforce Dynamic Access Control policies on the Work Folder Sync Share (including automated Rights Management) and require Workplace Join to be in place.
> 
> Open MDM
> While many organizations have investments with System Center and will continue to leverage these investments we also know that many organizations want to manage certain classes of devices, like tablets and BYOD devices, as mobile devices. With Windows 8.1, you can use an OMA-DM API agent to allow management of Windows 8.1 devices with mobile device management products, like Mobile Iron or Air Watch.
> 
> Mobile Device Management
> When a user enrolls their device, they are joining the device to the Windows Intune management service. They get access to the Company Portal which provides a consistent experience for access to their applications, data and to manage their own devices. This allows a deeper management experience with existing tools like Windows Intune. IT administrators now have deeper policy management for Windows RT devices, and can manage Windows 8.1 PCs as mobile devices without having deploy a full management client.
> 
> Web Application Proxy
> The Web Application Proxy is a new role service in the Windows Server Remote Access role. It provides the ability to publish access to corporate resources, and enforce multi-factor authentication as well as apply conditional access policies to verify both the user's identity and the device they are using resources, and enforce multi-factor authentication as well as verify the device being used before access is granted.
> 
> RDS Enhancements
> Enhanced Virtual Desktop Infrastructure (VDI) in Windows Server 2012 R2 with improvements in management, value, and user experience. Session Shadowing allows administrators to view and remotely control active user sessions in an RDSH server. Disk dedupe and storage tiering allow for lower cost storage options. User experience for RemoteApps, network connectivity and multiple displays has been improved. Administrators can now easily support users with session desktops to provide helpdesk style support. Administrators now have even more flexible storage options to support a VDI environment without expensive SAN investments. End users will find RemoteApp behavior is more like local apps, and the experience in low-bandwidth is better, with faster reconnects and improved compression, and support for multiple monitors.
> 
> NFC Tap-to-pair Printing
> Tap your Windows 8.1 device against an enterprise NFC-enabled printer and you're all set to print. No more hunting on your network for the correct printer and no need to buy a special printer to take advantage of this functionality. Simply attach an NFC tag to your existing printers to enable this functionality.
> 
> Wi-Fi Direct Printing
> Connect to Wi-Fi Direct printers without adding additional drivers or software on your Windows 8.1 device, forming a peer-to-peer network between your device and the printer.
> 
> Native Miracast Wireless Display
> Present your work wirelessly with no connection cords needed; just pair with a Miracast-enabled display and Miracast will use Wi-Fi to let you project wire-free.
> 
> Mobility Enhancements
> VPN
> We have added support for a wider range of VPN clients in both Windows and Windows RT devices. We have also added the ability to have an app automatically trigger VPN connections.
> 
> Mobile Broadband
> At Windows 8 launch, the devices had embedded radios that were separate components within the devices. Windows 8.1 supports embedded wireless radio, which gives you increased power savings, longer battery life, also enables thinner form factors and lower cost devices.
> 
> Windows To Go
> With Windows To Go in Windows 8.1, the Windows Store is enabled by default. Windows To Go users may roam to any number of machines and access the Windows Store and use Windows Store apps.
> 
> Broadband Tethering
> Turn your Windows 8.1 mobile broadband-enabled PC or tablet into a personal Wi-Fi hotspot, allowing other devices to connect and access the internet.
> 
> Auto-triggered VPN
> When you select an app or resource that needs access through the inbox VPN - like a company's intranet site - Windows 8.1 will automatically prompt you to sign in with one click. This feature will be available with Microsoft and third-party inbox VPN clients.
> 
> Security Enhancements
> Remote Business Data Removal
> Corporations now have more control over corporate content which can be marked as corporate, encrypted, and then be wiped when the relationship between the corporation and user has ended. Corporate data can now be identified as corporate vs. user, encrypted, and wiped on command using EAS or EAS + OMA-DM protocol. This capability is requires implementation in the client application and in the server application (Mail + Exchange Server). The client application determines if the wipe simply makes the data inaccessible or actually deletes it.
> 
> Improved Biometrics
> All SKUs will include end to end biometric capabilities that enable authenticating with your biometric identity anywhere in Windows (Windows sign-in, remote access, User Account Control, etc.). Windows 8.1 will also be optimized for fingerprint based biometrics and will include a common fingerprint enrollment experience that will work with a variety of readers (touch, swipe). Modern readers are touch based rather than swipe and include liveliness detection that prevents spoofing (e.g.: silicon emulated fingerprints). Access to Windows Store Apps, functions within them, and certificate release can be gated based on verification of a user's biometric identity.
> 
> Pervasive Device Encryption
> Device encryption previously found on Windows RT and Windows Phone 8 is now available in all editions of Windows. It is enabled out of the box and can be configured with additional BitLocker protection and management capability on the Pro and Enterprise SKUs. Consumer devices are automatically encrypted and protected when using a Microsoft account. Data on any Windows connected standby device is automatically protected (encrypted) with device encryption. Organizations that need to manage encryption can easily take add additional BitLocker protection options and manageability to these devices.
> 
> Improved Internet Explorer
> Internet Explorer 11 improvements include faster page load times, side-by-side browsing of your sites, enhanced pinned site notifications, and app settings like favorites, tabs and settings sync across all your Windows 8.1 PCs. Internet Explorer 11 now includes capability that enables an antimalware solution to scan the input for a binary extension before it's passed onto the extension for execution
> 
> Malware Resistance
> Windows Defender, Microsoft's free antivirus solution in Windows 8, will include network behavior monitoring to help detect and stop the execution of known and unknown malware. Internet Explorer will scan binary extensions (e.g. ActiveX) using the antimalware solution before potentially harmful code is executed.
> 
> Device Lockdown
> With Assigned Access, a new feature offered in Windows 8.1 RT, Windows 8.1 Pro, and Windows 8.1 Enterprise, you can enable a single Windows Store application experience on the device. This can be things like a learning application for kids in an educational setting or a customer service application at a boutique, Assigned Access can ensure the device is delivering the intended experience. In our Windows Embedded 8.1 industry product, we deliver additional lockdown capabilities to meet the needs of industry devices like point of sale systems, ATMs, and digital signs.
> 
> Modern UI Experience
> Variable, Continuous Size of Snap Views
> You have more ways to see multiple apps on the screen at once. When displaying multiple apps at once, you can easily resize the width of the app window to suit your needs. Depending on screen size and resolution, you can even share the screen with three, or four apps on each monitor.
> 
> Boot to Desktop
> We have made configuration options available which will allow you to boot directly to the desktop in Windows 8.1.
> 
> Desktop and Start Screen
> Improvements have been made to better support users who prefer a mouse and keyboard experience to access applications.
> 
> These are just some of the key features available in Windows 8.1 We encourage you to test out and try these features when you evaluate Windows 8.1 for use both in your work environment as well as at home in your personal life. Please note that Windows Server 2012 R2 may be required in order for some of these features to be available.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/windows-blue-update-to-build-on-and-improve-windows-8-1131737
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Lock screen slideshow"As people started using Windows 8, we found that people were using their Lock screens to show pictures of their families," Leblond says. So in Windows 8.1, you can turn your PC or tablet into a picture frame by making your Lock screen a slide show of your pictures - either locally on the device or photos from Microsoft SkyDrive.
> You can unlock the camera or answer a Skype call quickly without needing to fiddle with a password. If small tablets get popular, that will be useful.
> 2. The Start screen evolvesWindows 8.1 offers more colours and backgrounds for the Start screen - including some with motion. You can also choose your desktop background as your Start screen background.
> However, it's still perfectly possible to get a really garish looking Start screen, like this - does anybody actually use these patterns?
> 
> 3. Different tile sizesAs in Windows Phone 8, the Windows 8.1 Start screen features a variety of tile sizes including a new large and new small tile. It's also even easier to name groups and rearrange tiles, says Leblond: "We found people were accidentally moving tiles on their Start screen so in Windows 8.1, you press and hold (or right click) to move things around."
> You can even have large double-size tiles (check the weather in the picture above) but apps need to be written specifically to take advantage of this.
> To select a tile, you now need to press and hold it. You can now select multiple apps all at once, resize them, uninstall them, or rearrange them into a group: "View all apps just by swiping from the bottom to view all apps, and we've added the ability to filter your apps by name, date installed, most used, or by category.
> "You want the Start screen to be about all the things you love. So when you install a new app from the Windows Store, we no longer put that app on your Start screen. Instead, you'll find these apps under apps view as mentioned above and marked as 'new' where you can choose to pin the apps you want to your Start screen."
> The Start screen has also been refined to work with all screen sizes more effectively - Microsoft believes Windows 8.1 really can scale from 8-inch tablets to 27-inch devices.
> 
> 4. Aggregated searchInstead of having to select an app and then search when you go to the Search charm, Bing now powers an aggregated search system from the web, your files, SkyDrive and elsewhere. Leblond says: "We think this will really change the way you interact with the Web and with Windows making it quicker and easier to get things done. It is the modern version of the command line! Results from local files, apps, and settings are easily accessed in the same convenient view by scrolling to the left."
> In the Desktop, the Search charm now overlays a Search pane on the desktop rather than chucking you over to the Start screen. More evidence that Microsoft is 'refining the blend' between desktop and Modern apps.
> 
> 5. Enhanced appsNew app enhancements are also coming to all the built-in apps like Mail and Xbox Music, while there are new apps for food and fitness and there is a 'modern' version of Office that's set to launch.
> The Photos app now has some new editing features that let you quickly edit or adjust photos when you view them in the Photos app or open them from other places like the Mail, SkyDrive, and Camera apps - you can now create Photosynth panoramas directly within the app.
> •Windows 8.1 Photos app loses Facebook and Flickr supportMail includes some clever extra options for filtering mails, while there's also a Reading List to gather links from Internet Explorer. The Photos app now has a lot more editing options.
> 
> 6. More snap viewsIf, like us, you use Windows 8 a lot, you'll have been frustrated by the lack of 50:50 split snap views. This is the game-changer for Windows 8 apps. "You will have more ways to see multiple apps on the screen at the same time," says Leblond. "You can resize apps to any size you want, share the screen between two apps, or have up to three apps on each screen if you have a multiple displays connected, you can have different Windows Store apps running on all the displays at the same time and the Start Screen can stay open on one monitor (yes!).
> This is one of the fundamental changes in Windows 8.1 and makes multi-tasking and multi-monitor use a lot easier. Also in Windows 8.1, you can have multiple windows of the same app snapped together - such as two Internet Explorer windows." We're really looking forward to that.
> 
> Yes! A 50:50 split!
> 7. An enhanced Windows StoreThe Windows Store gets a new look in Windows 8.1, designed to make it easier for you to find new and interesting apps. Instead of having to guess what the featured apps at the front of the Store do, a carousel flips through large images and descriptions of each of the six featured apps in turn (swipe down if you don't want to wait for it to flip).
> •What's new in the Windows 8.1 Store?App updates will now install automatically in the background as they come through the Store. And search is available in the upper right hand corner for finding the apps you want. Leblond elaborates: "The improved Windows Store is designed to show more info than before in Windows 8 with detailed lists of top free apps, new releases, and picks for you on the homepage. The app listing is more descriptive and informative and includes an area for related apps to help with app discovery."
> 8. Save direct to SkyDrive, plus offline filesIn Windows 8.1 your files can be saved directly to SkyDrive - it's completely integrated into the OS. The SkyDrive app has also got a new update so that files are available even when offline - as in the desktop version.
> There's no longer a separate desktop interface for picking folders to sync.
> 
> SkyDrive will get offline support
> 9. You no longer need the desktop Control PanelThe updated PC Settings in Windows 8.1 gives you access to all your settings on your device without having to go to the Control Panel on the desktop. "You can do things like change your display resolution, set power options, see the make and model of my PC, change the product key, let me do Windows Update, and even join a domain - all from PC Settings," says Leblond. You can also manage SkyDrive from PC Settings as well.
> 10. A new Internet ExplorerInternet Explorer 11 will ship with Windows 8.1. "IE11 will offer even better touch performance, faster page load times and several other new features we think you will enjoy," says Leblond. "For example, you can now adjust the appearance of modern IE11 to always show the address bar and you can have as many open tabs as you like. And you can access your open tabs in sync across your other Windows 8.1 devices."
> 11. Better with a mouse and keyboardFor devices without touch, Windows 8.1 features a number of improvements for easier navigation using a mouse and keyboard. "PCs today are evolving for a world of mobile computing where people interact with their devices through touch, and we designed Windows 8 for this," explains Leblond. "But we also recognize there are many non-touch devices in use today - especially in the commercial setting."
> 12. A change to the Start 'tip' and the Start buttonYou've already heard about this one, right? Leblond adds that there are also options to change what the corners do, and options to boot into alternate screens: "For example, if you prefer to see the Apps view versus all the tiles, you can choose to have the Start screen go directly to Apps view."
> Here's a picture of the new Start button on the desktop.
> 
> 13. Improvements to the Desktop and All programsYour tiles will overlay over your desktop background when you access the Start screen from the desktop, while you can now swipe up from the Start screen to access your All programs view. This really is a game changer.
> 14. Changing app switchingYou can now also change the settings for the hot corners and App switching, so you can prevent the Charm bar or app switching bar from appearing if you don't want them to.
> 
> 15. Changes to Windows ExplorerFile libraries no longer show up in Explorer automatically, even though they're still the way you put media into the Xbox Music and Video apps and the first place Mail looks when you add attachments.
> To avoid filling all the storage on a tablet with a small drive, all you get by default is the Documents and Pictures folders from your SkyDrive.
> You can see your other folders and the names of all the files in them and when you click on a file Windows 8.1 automatically pulls it down from SkyDrive and caches it offline and syncs changes to it.
> When you right-click on folders in Explorer the option to add them to a library is still on the context menu, but if you want to find and work with them in Explorer you have to turn them back on in the navigation pane. Instead you see This PC where you're used to seeing Computer, along with SkyDrive which is installed as part of Windows (in both 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1) and syncs some of your files automatically.
> 
> 16. Native 3D printing supportWindows 8.1 also includes baked-in support for 3D printing. It's still niche, of course, but it's an interesting development.


----------



## zealord

Coming from Win7. does win 8.1 Pro (dreamspark) does have any disadvantages ?


----------



## skupples

Simple. The future of DX is win 8.1 only. Welcome to the computer scene. Not the first or last time this will happen.

Still some compatibility issues, that's why you should run dual boot.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Simple. The future of DX is win 8.1 only. Welcome to the computer scene. Not the first or last time this will happen.
> 
> Still some compatibility issues, that's why you should run dual boot.


okay.

What is that mouse latency people are talking about?

Is Win 8.1 like Win 7 in terms of support for programs and games or do I need to worry about stuff not working properly?

I have never used a new operating system as soon as it hit the market.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> What is that mouse latency people are talking about?


I have never experienced this issue, but I do have a friend that has, it has to do with Mouse Acceleration and you can fix it here:

http://donewmouseaccel.blogspot.com/2010/03/markc-windows-7-mouse-acceleration-fix.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Is Win 8.1 like Win 7 in terms of support for programs and games or do I need to worry about stuff not working properly?


I've had 0 issues. The only driver I needed to install as a matter of fact was UniXonar for my Xonar ST, everything else was automatically fetched and installed. Even the 680 drivers.


----------



## stcawthern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> okay.
> 
> What is that mouse latency people are talking about?
> 
> Is Win 8.1 like Win 7 in terms of support for programs and games or do I need to worry about stuff not working properly?
> 
> I have never used a new operating system as soon as it hit the market.


I've been using 8.1 for a few weeks now through Dreamspark and wasn't even aware of this "mouse latency" issue before reading this thread.

As for compatibility, there have been a few small programs that I had some trouble with. More popular software and drivers I've had absolutely no problems with so far.


----------



## skupples

most of the major quark have been worked out of the OS already it's been on the market for 8 months and with testable for another 6 months before that I too have never heard of this weird about 6 celebration issue or experienceD it

that being said if you have the space on your hard drive I highly recommend running a dual boot system with Windows 7 as the primary operating system


----------



## fateswarm

I seriously doubt it does any change at all to the kernel of the operating system, the driver support or anything at such low level. I general it's an 8 for such issues.

And people have to ease up and realize windows (on the desktop at least) is little different from a linux distribution, it just gets incremental updates and then are presented to you as a "release" and in this case there have been little low level differences since Vista, and in fact some Vista drivers still work on all later OSes, which proves the basis is only incrementally improved and the bulk of the changes are UI enchancements and program fixes.


----------



## CalinTM

Ok so on 17 oct. will be available through windows 8 update ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Ok so on 17 oct. will be available through windows 8 update ?


Somewhere around there.


----------



## CalinTM

Ok, nice then...


----------



## SomeDooD

Can't wait for the update!


----------



## skupples

That's a great question. If metro is getting an update on desktop, i would guess it's also getting an update on smarphone.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> is this update for Windows Phones as well? i just got a W8 Phone, so i am hopeful.
> 
> other than my phone, my desktop and surface RT are ready.


Nope not for the phone.

Amber update was the last Windows Phone update we got. Microsoft is woring on GDR3 for Wİndows Mobile.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I seriously doubt it does any change at all to the kernel of the operating system, the driver support or anything at such low level. I general it's an 8 for such issues.
> 
> And people have to ease up and realize windows (on the desktop at least) is little different from a linux distribution, it just gets incremental updates and then are presented to you as a "release" and in this case there have been little low level differences since Vista, and in fact some Vista drivers still work on all later OSes, which proves the basis is only incrementally improved and the bulk of the changes are UI enchancements and program fixes.


Kernel goes from 6.2 to 6.3
WDDM goes from 1.2 to 1.3
Direct X goes from 11.1 to 11.2


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Kernel goes from 6.2 to 6.3
> WDDM goes from 1.2 to 1.3
> Direct X goes from 11.1 to 11.2


As I said, in what you quoted, incremental improvements. It's especially facepalm-inducing when people fight about "7 vs 8". It's just a Vista technologically with incremental improvements (and most improvements on the high level software, rather than the kernel), and if you don't want the minuscule benchmarks improvements of the 8, fine, save the money, but the whole "what is better" debate is nonsensical, especially when price is not an issue, the latest is usually better (Windows ME excluded, screw ME (not me, ME)).


----------



## anubis1127

You do realize Vista was 6.0, then W7 was 6.1, correct?

Are you trying to imply that people should still be using Vista?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You do realize Vista was 6.0, then W7 was 6.1, correct?
> 
> Are you trying to imply that people should still be using Vista?


I do not imply. I say. And didn't imply that.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> *I seriously doubt it does any change at all to the kernel of the operating system*, the driver support or anything at such low level.


This is what you said and you are wrong.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> This is what you said and you are wrong.


I was talking about 8.1 from 8 there. Not from Vista to 7. And if 8.1 does kernel changes I'm impressed.

edit: Also since when "I seriously doubt" is considered a belief in a fact?

edit: Well, I guess if you are British it means that.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I was talking about 8.1 from 8 there. Not from Vista to 7. And if 8.1 does kernel changes I'm impressed.
> 
> edit: Also since when "I seriously doubt" is considered a belief in a fact?
> 
> edit: Well, I guess if you are British it means that.


Windows 8 = 6.2
Windows 8.1 = 6.3

My prior post was all about 8.1 if you read it.


----------



## fateswarm

I'm impressed 8.1 improves the kernel (even if we don't know if they just changed a line and edited the version name only to justify it). Then again, as I said, Windows is just incrementally improved (and since Vista even many drivers still work). So flamewars about "7 vs 8" etc. are mostly pointless.


----------



## Dromihetes

No thanks ,i ll wait for Windows 9.Most probable next year will be out after the huge Windows 8.x success.
Nobody cares about Windows 8.
The guy that wanted it the way it is it s also leaving the boat.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> As I said, in what you quoted, incremental improvements. It's especially facepalm-inducing when people fight about "7 vs 8". It's just a Vista technologically with incremental improvements (and most improvements on the high level software, rather than the kernel), and if you don't want the minuscule benchmarks improvements of the 8, fine, save the money, but the whole "what is better" debate is nonsensical, especially when price is not an issue, the latest is usually better (Windows ME excluded, screw ME (not me, ME)).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You do realize Vista was 6.0, then W7 was 6.1, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to imply that people should still be using Vista?


----------



## skupples

windows ME... lololololololololololol 512mb ram limit anyone?!

I'll switch over to 8.1 (from8) as soon as something releases that utilizes the dx11.2 shiny.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> windows ME... lololololololololololol 512mb ram limit anyone?!
> 
> I'll switch over to 8.1 (from8) as soon as something releases that utilizes the dx11.2 shiny.


When Windows 2000 and Windows Millennium was released I had 128mb of ram, the PC originally came with 64mb (a 1999 Compaq Presario 5070), so I was far from maxing that. Maybe if I upgraded to 256MB of ram I'd be closer to the limit (50%) but the motherboard probably was limited to 128mb anyway. And that was a mid-high end PC at the moment if I recall correctly.

Edit: found the specs "32 MB SyncDRAM shared memory architecture, three total DIMM slots upgradable to 384 MB - 4 MB dedicated for video memory (SyncDRAM DIMM required)"

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/compaq-presario-5070-k6/4505-3118_7-31099900.html
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=es&lc=es&dlc=es&docname=c00191200


----------



## Razor 116

I'll be avoiding this update until I hear that they've fixed the Direct Input (Due to multi DPI improvements in 8.1 for multi monitor users) issues on 8.1 and if you have any games that don't use Raw Input by default or don't have a Raw Input option I would suggest you also wait.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> windows ME... lololololololololololol 512mb ram limit anyone?!
> 
> I'll switch over to 8.1 (from8) as soon as something releases that utilizes the dx11.2 shiny.


First you would need to buy a GPU that supports DX 11.2.  Oh wait, there aren't any available, yet..


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> First you would need to buy a GPU that supports DX 11.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, there aren't any available, yet..


GCN supports it. http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/32306-gcn-radeons-support-directx-112


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> GCN supports it. http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/32306-gcn-radeons-support-directx-112


They don't right now, hence why I said yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> First you would need to buy a GPU that supports DX 11.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, there aren't any available, yet..


hmmm... The way the MS rep said it, made me think they were not going to play us like that... Interesting. 11.2 hit's soon, and it's meant for xbone, so AMD has to support it to some extent.

Looking @ it like that, means I wont be DX11.2 ready until maxwell refresher... (my next planned upgrade from tri-titans) I wonder what GPU is being used in the microsoft demo's, and what gpu's they are using in the programming & testing of it. I highly doubt they are using I-GPU.


----------



## anubis1127

AMD GCN based cards will support it whenever they release drivers to support it. Supposedly they are set to release updated drivers around the time of 8.1 launch, so we shall see soon enough.


----------



## fateswarm

DirectX and OpenGL latest support is a lot of the time pointless if it's "technically supported", for two reasons. One, they can support anything on their drivers (i.e. software) without supporting it on hardware (even though a lot of the time nowadays the hardware is already capable of supporting a newest version (before even knowing the next API version since GPUs are already beasts for the hardware Pipeline and it is often likely they have circuitry to support yet another trick of the API)). And two, general APIs are already beasts that are already extremely close to the GPU and VRAM (even if they are not hardware-specific) so it's not the 90s or early 00s anymore, the very latest features are often only used by the very best coders in the business, and often years later, and even them can only gain no more than 5-10% gains out of it.


----------



## Dyaems

Sorry if it is somewhat OT and possibly a very early question since windows 8 Pro is not released yet:

Anyways, I bought a Windows 8 Pro "promo" way back, the one priced around 15USD but I need a current windows 7 OS to upgrade to windows 8 Pro. I changed parts on my computer the second time so my OS is not activated again, I called Microsoft support to have it reactivated the second time, but the rep doesn't want to, and said I need to reinstall windows 7 again, then upgrade to windows 8 Pro using the activation key that I got.

Problem is, I do not have my windows 7 CD/activation key anymore, I gave it to my friend which is currently using my windows 7 activation key and is already living outside our country.

Pardon me for the long story, but *my question is, would I still be able to upgrade to windows 8.1 Pro if my current OS is not activated,or should I really need to do a fresh windows 7 install?* I do not have any idea where to get, and I asked the rep how the heck should i get it, and the rep basically said "you're owned". The rep did not say it literally but thats how he is trying to say it in other words. I can download an ISO for it but

I really do not want to do a fresh install as much as possible, but if that is the only thing that can be done, then I will do a fresh install.

Thanks for any help/suggestions!


----------



## anubis1127

You can just install W8 Pro and use your key. You could install W7, and upgrade, but it works for the regular stand-alone W8 install too. You cannot upgrade or do any updates AFAIK if your Windows is not activated.


----------



## Dyaems

the iso that I got after puchasing the "promo" only have "upgrade option" for some reason. it doesnt have the "fresh install" option so i may really have to install windows 7 i guess.. time to look for a clean windows 7 ISO somewhere since i do not have any!


----------



## anubis1127

You can just download the W8 iso and use your key. I got two of the $15 promo keys and did the stand alone install on both machines I installed W8 on.


----------



## Dyaems

Oh okay. Thanks!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You can just download the W8 iso and use your key. I got two of the $15 promo keys and did the stand alone install on both machines I installed W8 on.


I too purchased multiples of those upgrade key's @ launch... Microsoft now has no log on my account that I ever purchased them, and both key's showup as invalid... I guess it's time to call up MS & show them the email's they sent me with proof of purchase.


----------



## surfbumb

Using 8 since May 2012...can't wait for boot to desktop feature. I never use Metro. I also never use the start button anymore...I have all my necessary programs placed on the taskbar.

I upgraded for $15 from vista...lol, best software upgrade ever, especially for bf4, seems to like 8 a lot more than 7.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> Using 8 since May 2012...can't wait for boot to desktop feature. I never use Metro. I also never use the start button anymore...I have all my necessary programs placed on the taskbar.
> 
> I upgraded for $15 from vista...lol, best software upgrade ever, especially for bf4, seems to like 8 a lot more than 7.


You can also boot to desktop with a free download from sourceforge, Classic Shell, and you get an actual start button too.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> Using 8 since May 2012...can't wait for boot to desktop feature. I never use Metro. I also never use the start button anymore...I have all my necessary programs placed on the taskbar.
> 
> I upgraded for $15 from vista...lol, best software upgrade ever, especially for bf4, seems to like 8 a lot more than 7.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also boot to desktop with a free download from sourceforge, Classic Shell, and you get an actual start button too.
Click to expand...

You don't need to download anything. A simple task set to activate explorer.exe on any user log on will accomplish "boot to desktop".

Right click the bottom left corner and go to Computer Management.
In the left pane, double click on Task Scheduler and then click Task Scheduler Library.
Create a Basic Task on the right side pane.
Name it "Boot To Desktop".
Trigger it "When I Log In".
Action "Start A Program".
Program/Script = C:\Windows\explorer.exe
Finish.

Optionally you can change the trigger to work on the Log In Of Any User.

*Of course this is implemented for you as an option in 8.1.

Right-click taskbar.
Go to Properties.
Go to Navigation tab.
Check the first box under "Start screen" section.*

Furthermore the old XP / Vista / 7 Start Button is useless and is already implemented in Windows 8.
Right-click the bottom left corner.
All of Windows options are located there in one click. To find an app just click on...
File explorer.
1.Go to windows drive usually C:\ and search for App.
OR
2. Go to C:\Program Files for 64-bit apps and C:\Program Files (x86) for normal 32-bit apps and locate folder / search.
Right click the app and create shortcut and place on desktop (and optionally move to taskbar) for future use.


----------



## anubis1127

Yes, thanks for following up with that, as that is my preferred method. I was posting from my phone earlier, accidently hit the back button, and lost my original post. I was going to also include the Scheduled Task method (well a link to a site describing it), but after losing my nearly complete post I was annoyed with myself for bumbling my phone, haha. I don't really care for any of the start button replacement apps personally.


----------



## TheByt3

I wanted the direct boot to desktop as well so I'm really happy with having Windows 8.1 now (MSDNAA early access).

Correct me if I'm wrong but don't you see the start screen for a split second with using your method above?


----------



## pez

Haven't really kept up with 8, but are they charging people who already have Windows 8 for 8.1?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haven't really kept up with 8, but are they charging people who already have Windows 8 for 8.1?


nope.

Free upgrade


----------



## kx11

so what time ?!!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haven't really kept up with 8, but are they charging people who already have Windows 8 for 8.1?


No. Though it's quite humorous that they will sell 8.1 as a "new operating system". Yeah.. right.. though come to think of it, 7 to 8 or even Vista to 7 isn't that spectacularly different anyway, especially '7' should be "Vista's Service Pack".


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No. Though it's quite humorous that they will sell 8.1 as a "new operating system". Yeah.. right.. though come to think of it, 7 to 8 or even Vista to 7 isn't that spectacularly different anyway, especially '7' should be "Vista's Service Pack".


to the mass market windows 8.1 is a completely new OS


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so what time ?!!


What he said.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No. Though it's quite humorous that they will sell 8.1 as a "new operating system". Yeah.. right.. though come to think of it, 7 to 8 or even Vista to 7 isn't that spectacularly different anyway, especially '7' should be "Vista's Service Pack".


Windows 7 and 7 SP1 = NT 6.1

Windows 8 = NT 6.2

8.1 = 6.3

must be a big enough change to warrant a point increase. It literally is Windows 8 Second Edition.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ez12a*
> 
> Windows 7 and 7 SP1 = NT 6.1
> 
> Windows 8 = NT 6.2
> 
> 8.1 = 6.3
> 
> must be a big enough change to warrant a point increase. It literally is Windows 8 Second Edition.


Then again we've no idea what they've changed. It might be a line and for marketing reasons it went 6.3.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Then again we've no idea what they've changed. It might be a line and for marketing reasons it went 6.3.


Lol how many times has the list of changes been thrown around here? Yet we still don't know what they've changed.


----------



## CalinTM

So tomorrow will be live ?


----------



## TheLawIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Only two retail choices? sheesh...where is the student pricing?


I've had W8.1 through Dreamspark for months now for free, there's your student pricing.


----------



## skupples

start button replacement apps scare me, but i'm rather paranoid about PC security. Isn't microsoft planning to program it back in?


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> start button replacement apps scare me, but i'm rather paranoid about PC security. Isn't microsoft planning to program it back in?


You know you can just block that specific app/exe from ever accessing the Internet.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> nope.
> 
> Free upgrade


Good to know. My dad has a Windows 8 laptop and I was curious about this. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No. Though it's quite humorous that they will sell 8.1 as a "new operating system". Yeah.. right.. though come to think of it, 7 to 8 or even Vista to 7 isn't that spectacularly different anyway, especially '7' should be "Vista's Service Pack".


Good point. I think people were just so ready to be done with Vista that they just gladly forked out the cash for 7.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so what time ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> What he said.
Click to expand...

Upgrade is available on Friday *tomorrow @ 7 AM ET!*

However the ISO of the RTM (Release To Manufacture) disc has been available for sometime.


----------



## kpo6969

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-Blocks-Leaked-Windows-8-1-Keys-with-GA-Rollup-Updates-391720.shtml


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so what time ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> What he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Upgrade via Windows Update is available on Friday *tomorrow @ 7 AM ET!*
> 
> However the ISO of the RTM (Release To Manufacture) disc has been available for sometime.
Click to expand...

People, stop spreading that the update will be available through Windows Update, it won't, you'll have to get it from the Store.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> People, stop spreading that the update will be available through Windows Update, it won't, you'll have to get it from the Store.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so what time ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> What he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Upgrade via Windows Update is available on Friday *tomorrow @ 7 AM ET!*
> 
> However the ISO of the RTM (Release To Manufacture) disc has been available for sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People, stop spreading that the update will be available through Windows Update, it won't, you'll have to get it from the Store.
Click to expand...

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Windows-8.1-Pro/productID.288094800

"If you're already running Windows 8 you'll be *automatically upgraded* to Windows 8.1 for free on October 17." - Microsoft

Which leads me to think it is done by Windows Update.

Then at the bottom they also say this:
"If you're running Windows 8, visit the Windows Store for a free update to Windows 8.1 starting on October 17." - Microsoft

So exactly how is that an automatic upgrade?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Lol how many times has the list of changes been thrown around here? Yet we still don't know what they've changed.


Learn something about programming before ridiculing yourself. The kernel is a very low level part of the Operating System. Completely unrelated to the high level features.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Windows-8.1-Pro/productID.288094800
> 
> "If you're already running Windows 8 you'll be *automatically upgraded* to Windows 8.1 for free on October 17." - Microsoft
> 
> Which leads me to think it is done by Windows Update.
> 
> Then at the bottom they also say this:
> "If you're running Windows 8, visit the Windows Store for a free update to Windows 8.1 starting on October 17." - Microsoft
> 
> So exactly how is that an automatic upgrade?


lol, Spot on MS!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so what time ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> What he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Upgrade via Windows Update is available on Friday *tomorrow @ 7 AM ET!*
> 
> However the ISO of the RTM (Release To Manufacture) disc has been available for sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People, stop spreading that the update will be available through Windows Update, it won't, you'll have to get it from the Store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Windows-8.1-Pro/productID.288094800
> 
> "If you're already running Windows 8 you'll be *automatically upgraded* to Windows 8.1 for free on October 17." - Microsoft
> 
> Which leads me to think it is done by Windows Update.
> 
> Then at the bottom they also say this:
> "If you're running Windows 8, visit the Windows Store for a free update to Windows 8.1 starting on October 17." - Microsoft
> 
> So exactly how is that an automatic upgrade?
Click to expand...

They must have changed it in the last hour since you posted that, because it now reads:

Quote:


> If you're already running Windows 8 Pro, *you'll be prompted to upgrade* to Windows 8.1 Pro for free


It's not automatic, that is well known for quite a while. Tami Reller and Brandon LeBlanc have stated that previously.


----------



## skupples

It is free though correct? It's just a service pack...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It is free though correct? It's just a service pack...


Yes, it is. And you will have to install it sooner or later if you want to keep having support, because Microsoft is treating Windows 8.1 exactly as a service pack, that is, they will offer support for Windows 8 for another two years, if you want to keep support for longer you have to install Windows 8.1.

This is a beefed up service pack that adds new features, just like Windows XP SP2. The difference here is the way they frame it from a marketing point of view. Windows 8.1, while a minor version upgrade, does let them have more media and consumer attention than if it was a Service Pack (especially in the light that Windows 7 SP1 went fairly unnoticed in terms of importance as it was little more than a collection of fixes).

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-8-support-lifecycle-windows-xp-enterprise,24665.html


----------



## djriful

Automatic update to 8.1 without checking if anything incompatible (Start8 from Stardock)?

I hope it is not *"Auto Windows Blue Screen of Death Crash"*.


----------



## Levesque

Should we disable Start8 from Stardock before upgrading to 8.1?


----------



## skupples

From how win8 was @ launch, i'm not planning to touch win8.1 for @ least 6 months. No real need, since nothing will be using dx11.2 for close to a year, and we have yet to hear if NV will force us into buying new hardware just for dx11.2.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> From how win8 was @ launch, i'm not planning to touch win8.1 for @ least 6 months. No real need, since nothing will be using dx11.2 for close to a year, and we have yet to hear if NV will force us into buying new hardware just for dx11.2.


Yeah, I couldn't care less about dx 11.2 support honestly. Like you mentioned, it will like be at least a year before any games use it in any significant way, and by that point I'll have a new GPU anyway.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im still more then happy with my win 7 64. I will not be buying 8 anytime soon


----------



## SIDWULF

Tomorrow? wow...Windows 8 is already a snappy, quick booting and clean operating system that works with over 70 of my steam games no problem.

Can't wait!

Tomorrow! so soon! I've never been more impressed with an operating system then I am with Windows 8. Every time I turn on my computer I do a 360 and its already at the desktop! Not to mention just using it feels more snappy and responsive then Windows 7. Just browsing around folders or drives for instance.

Windows 8 much love.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

http://forums.stardock.com/449066/page/1/#3405747 The new update released today 1.30 makes it fully compatible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Should we disable Start8 from Stardock before upgrading to 8.1?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Windows-8.1-Pro/productID.288094800
> 
> "If you're already running Windows 8 Pro, you'll be prompted to upgrade to Windows 8.1 Pro for free or you can visit the Windows Store now."
> 
> 2 hours ago it said this instead:
> "If you're already running Windows 8 you'll be automatically upgraded to Windows 8.1 for free on October 17."
> 
> edit for proof:


What they had posted previously was a screw-up. It is now corrected to what Microsoft representatives had said before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> From how win8 was @ launch, i'm not planning to touch win8.1 for @ least 6 months. No real need, since nothing will be using dx11.2 for close to a year, and we have yet to hear if NV will force us into buying new hardware just for dx11.2.


GTX 600 and 700 series, including the Titan, are not even DX 11.1 compliant, even though Nvidia says that the cards support the gaming features of DX 11.1. I haven't read anywhere whether that means that developers can actually use DX 11.1 on Nvidia cards or not. There is no word about DX 11.2 compliance, but given the incomplete DX 11.1 compliance I wouldn't bet on it.

Given that the lowest common denominator is DX 11 on three OSes - Vista, 7 and 8 / 8.1 and the feature set supported by the previous GTX 400 and GTX 500 series, which are still pretty good for many games, along with the GTX 600 and 700 series, and this is a repeat of DX 10.1. Only one OS supports it and only one GPU manufacturer - the one with less market share - supports it.

In any case, Windows 8.1 proves that Microsoft didn't really accelerate development, they are still the same Titanic company that takes its time to steer the ship - one year - just as before. But by no means that isn't a bad thing, Windows has to be compatible with a lot of stuff, both hardware and software, so it takes time to get a mature product.

Just as with Windows Vista, which needed a lot of patching and eventually a makeover into 7 for people to like it, because let's face it, the devil is in the details, and Vista got a lot of usability details wrong - this is just history repeating. People who like to try work in progress OSes, go ahead, I'll be waiting for the final version of Windows 8. It's called Windows 9. In the meantime I'll be trying out SteamOS alongside Windows 7.


----------



## djriful

11_1 and 11_2 is API software level updates that will run natively (emulate) on DX11_0 hardware level GPU (Most Nvidia cards) from what I understand. Take it as a grain of salt.


----------



## wholeeo

I hate to say it but its back to 7 for me. After multiple attempts to like 8 and recently 8.1 I just can't.







. I'll keep it on the HTPC though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 11_1 and 11_2 is API software level updates that will run natively (emulate) on DX11_0 hardware level GPU (Most Nvidia cards) from what I understand. Take it as a grain of salt.


This is how i interrupted the information in the different videos where they bring it up... Also the statement of "available on xbone, & win 8.1" & not a statement of "available on xbone, & win8.1 if you buy 290x or maxwell."

That's assigning logic to economics though.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Microsoft has offered a Windows 8.1 preview release since 26 June, but the full consumer version will be available from 17 October. It said that it will go live at 12am on 18 October in New Zealand, so that means 12pm in the UK, *7am on the east coast of America* and 4am on the west.


http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/121043-windows-8-1-launches-today-what-you-need-to-know-to-get-ready

Well looks like I'm going to stop clicking...


----------



## kx11

so it's 8 hrs away

good

i need to sleep


----------



## Clocknut

Any direct Link to download from Microsoft for a FULL Win 8.1 ISO?

Planing to Download the full ISO win 8.1 and reformat my rig today or tomorrow. (my win7 is many years old, upgraded to win8 never format since lolz)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its amazing to me how many guys who will NEVER use Win8 (or 8.1) by their own incessant admission manage to continually pop up over and over and over again in all of the Win8 threads....


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Haters gonna hate. Windows 7 is so 2009. 4 year old ancient OS. Ugh. 8 is faster and more secure.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Already running 8.1 Pro.....cause I am pro.


running Win 7 x64 because i am smart


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its amazing to me how many guys who will NEVER use Win8 (or 8.1) by their own incessant admission manage to continually pop up over and over and over again in all of the Win8 threads....


It's amazing that the last two people who criticized Windows 8 and 8.1 and are staying with Windows 7 (one is me) actually used two versions of Windows 8 / 8.1.

It's also amazing how some people (you) allegedly inadvertently pull up a thread about Windows 7 that had run its course and had been laid to rest for more than two days to publicize Windows 8.1.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> It's amazing that the last two people who criticized Windows 8 and 8.1 and are staying with Windows 7 (one is me) actually used two versions of Windows 8 / 8.1.
> 
> It's also amazing how some people (you) allegedly inadvertently pull up a thread about Windows 7 that had run its course and had been laid to rest for more than two days to publicize Windows 8.1.


Well luckily you troll the Win8 threads so thoroughly that my inadvertent post didn't go unnoticed.







Luckily, I expect we'll get to see you about a thousand times in the next Win8 thread too so there's another win for the community...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> running Win 7 x64 because I don't have a DX 11.2 GPU.


Fixed for you.


----------



## benjamen50

So about DX 11.2, does the GTX 650 ti boost support it?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So about DX 11.2, does the GTX 650 ti boost support it?


Nope. DX11
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-650ti-boost/specifications


----------



## benjamen50

Is there even any good benefits to DX 11.2? as well as for windows 8.1


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Is there even any good benefits to DX 11.2? as well as for windows 8.1


http://vr-zone.com/articles/directx-11-2-to-bring-tiled-resources-to-windows-8-1-and-the-xbox-one/41876.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=directx-11-2-to-bring-tiled-resources-to-windows-8-1-and-the-xbox-one


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> It's amazing that the last two people who criticized Windows 8 and 8.1 and are staying with Windows 7 (one is me) actually used two versions of Windows 8 / 8.1.
> 
> It's also amazing how some people (you) allegedly inadvertently pull up a thread about Windows 7 that had run its course and had been laid to rest for more than two days to publicize Windows 8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Well luckily you troll the Win8 threads so thoroughly that my inadvertent post didn't go unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I expect we'll get to see you about a thousand times in the next Win8 thread too so there's another win for the community...
Click to expand...

Your post brought to the front page news reel a thread which had been resting for more than two days so that everybody who visited the site could see it, how far are you willing to go to try and deceive anybody who isn't paying attention to your tactics ?

Luckily the next Windows 8 thread will be about Windows 9 where Microsoft gives customers what they want instead of trying their luck with disgruntled users giving SteamOS a try and figuring that they can actually get around it and that it will be fine for the large majority of their uses.


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.neowin.net/news/rumor-next-big-windows-update-coming-in-spring-2015

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-Delays-Windows-9-to-Launch-It-in-Early-2015-391870.shtml


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> Any direct Link to download from Microsoft for a FULL Win 8.1 ISO?
> 
> Planing to Download the full ISO win 8.1 and reformat my rig today or tomorrow. (my win7 is many years old, upgraded to win8 never format since lolz)


Yeah. I'm looking for the ISO too. If anyone gets the links please post them. Thanks!


----------



## CalinTM

Ok, so it will be available through updates ? Or it's' a separate thing ? And i guess i can install it multiple times when i want to use only windows 8.0, no ?

EDIT: Oh, so on 7 AM in new york will be released, now it's 5:37 in the morning there no ?


----------



## fateswarm

edit: you must use the store. Bollocks.


----------



## skupples

hope titans support the dx11 update... Since you know... It's part of dx11, imo all dx11 gpu should support it.

Real PRO's run dual-boots. I'm sure my win8 will be very happy to know it's 1tb evo ssd shows up tomorrow.


----------



## kx11

so it's not out yet ?!


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> ... Luckily the next Windows 8 thread will be about Windows 9 where Microsoft gives customers what they want instead of trying their luck with disgruntled users giving SteamOS a try and figuring that they can actually get around it and that it will be fine for the large majority of their uses.


Do you really think that's still possible at this point, tpi2007? Just watch them, they look hell bent on ramming the iceberg full steam ahead rudder amidships.


----------



## Clocknut

still waiting the release + someone to post official direct download link for win8.1 ISO.(unless I found it myself first) My Internet bandwidth is READY


----------



## CalinTM

In some minutes/one hour will be live, i think.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know where to get a clean ISO instead of update store?


----------



## jojoenglish85

Its live for me in the update apps store, downloading now


----------



## sooyong94

It's live... Though it wouldn't download...


----------



## kx11

downloading now via store app


----------



## CalinTM

Where in Store app ? It should appear in your face ?

OK, now works for me too.


----------



## davieg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Where in Store app ? It should appear in your face ?


I think they rolling it out in steps one of mine has only just shown up in store and one still hasnt got it available yet.


----------



## CalinTM

^ I found it in store app. Now the question is: it will never appear in the windows updates ? When i need to upgrade to windows 8.1 only download from store app ?


----------



## Tim Milano

Not much reason to go from windows 7 64bit home premium to windows 8.1......or is there something good about windows 8.


----------



## CalinTM

My windows 8.1 preview in the summer was blazing fast...this should gonna be fanstastic.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Milano*
> 
> Not much reason to go from windows 7 64bit home premium to windows 8.1......or is there something good about windows 8.


Other then giving you a better core OS?

What was wrong with windows 8? The fact that you have to go to a metro screen by default, no problem for someone that has a program like start8...

Personally Nothing really changed for me on terms of desktop usability. I got the ability to use metro if I wanted. The Netflix Metro app is a lot better then going through the web browser. Personally I like windows 8 and the $50 I paid for it was well worth it. Especially with getting windows 8.1 for free.

No reason to upgrade if you like what you already have, I just wanted a better OS and I got it.


----------



## CalinTM

Why this update is 3.6Gb ? This is the entire OS or what ? Or it's a very big update ?


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Milano*
> 
> Not much reason to go from windows 7 64bit home premium to windows 8.1......or is there something good about windows 8.


Gaming...uhhh GAMING....annnndd more GAMING


----------



## kx11

this update is big


----------



## alpsie

downloading the update now =)


----------



## wot




----------



## kx11

installs ? with me it's installations


----------



## wot

Where? Im not sure if i'm downloading the preview or the final 8.1!?


----------



## kx11

here is mine


----------



## wot

Weird...


----------



## CalinTM

Installed it

How to get rid of these ?
http://s9.postimg.org/8nf21w4tb/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Derp

Mine says installs as well.


----------



## alpsie

Mine is switching between downloading and installing


----------



## fateswarm

They only allow the update via Store. What a pile of bollocks. The number one reason of complaints that diminished 8's sales was that they imposed a UI for touchscreens to desktop users that don't need it, and their "fix" is to make it more profound that it must be used?

PS. Nobody cares that you installed it.


----------



## psyside

Guys, is windows 8/8.1 *noticeably faster* for you then Win 7 SP1, regarding clicks (4K), web browsing, general performance?


----------



## SteveZ23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> They only allow the update via Store. What a pile of bollocks. The number one reason of complaints that diminished 8's sales was that they imposed a UI for touchscreens to desktop users that don't need it, and their "fix" is to make it more profound that it must be used?
> 
> PS. Nobody cares that you installed it.


Mad so mad at 9am


----------



## Faithh




----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> They only allow the update via Store. What a pile of bollocks. The number one reason of complains that diminished 8's sales was that they imposed a UI for touchscreens to desktop users that don't need it, and now their solution is to make it more profound that is must be used by force?
> 
> PS. Nobody cares if you installed it.


Yeah cause clicking the store app is that hard?

If you feel so imposed for having a second interface then go adhead, We don't need to hear it a 1000 times from people. Still have yet to hear why windows 8 is inferior with something like with start8 or classic shell. I have no problem with the metro side being there, if thats the problem. Even though the OS eats up less Ram and overall is more efficient just because of the metro side windows 8 is some how bad? Personally I call it being picky. Metro is still 100x better then the ugly wall of apps iOS has, and you don't even have to use it if you don't want to.

Though people like to bash things without using them, just look at vista. After SP1 Vista was 10x better then XP, yet everyone still disliked it because of word of mouth. Also didn't hurt they were shipping windows vista machines with 1gb of ram ether, not a good way to show off a newer OS. Though As someone that was totally sick of how crappy XP was I jumped on the Vista train early on and never regretted it. Not regretting 8 now ether.

Installing windows 8.1 as I type this.









Also windows 8 performs better then 7, Gaming has been top notch. Couldn't think of a reason to go back other then Overclocking. Not having BSOD codes Blows IMO. Only thing that sucks about windows 8 is the dumb down BSOD screen.


----------



## jojoenglish85

love the new windows 8.1 is a nice refresh


----------



## wot

Mine is ready too but now I have "Secureboot isn't configured correctly" watermark


----------



## CalinTM

Has bugs this one too

-minimize window effect within firefox is not enabled
-broadband connection doesn't work when you click on the first time, only the second time works
-some language issues appearing on taskbar, even if only language is selected


----------



## djriful

I just realize my Windows 8 Pro is messed up lol... I need to hit Revert back to default like stock before 8.1 in this case.


----------



## ejb222

Anyone updating from 8.1 preview? Would love to know who it updated as I have to update mine tonight.


----------



## Dyaems

i wonder if it is possible to stop download and resume it at a later date? internet connection here in our country is blazingly slow


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its amazing to me how many guys who will NEVER use Win8 (or 8.1) by their own incessant admission manage to continually pop up over and over and over again in all of the Win8 threads....


This is an enthusiast forum that people not only look to for a hobby, but to learn as well. I don't use Windows 8, but I'm still interested to know and learn about it. I'm also not going to troll the thread, but it doesn't make you any better than them. Move on.

A lot of people are still very skeptical of Windows 8. I, myself am skeptical, but I'm starting to take a liking to it. I have a few criticisms, that's for sure, but I could see myself using 8 in the near future.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Has bugs this one too
> 
> -minimize window effect within firefox is not enabled
> -broadband connection doesn't work when you click on the first time, only the second time works
> -some language issues appearing on taskbar, even if only language is selected


The first two are likely not OS issues. Firefox update will probably fix the first, driver update will probably fix the second.


----------



## wot

Disabling UAC via regedit (Enablelua=0 guide here) will get rid of the "Secureboot isn't configured correctly" watermark.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i wonder if it is possible to stop download and resume it at a later date? internet connection here in our country is blazingly slow


I think you can, I paused it for 10 min, so I´m guessing you can for longer too


----------



## Faithh

Lol can't get a language pack installed because it says "connect to the internet for language packs"


----------



## Masked

So here's a question.

With the 8.1 update -- Would it be worth pushing as a current product as opposed to Windows 7 Ultimate?

I ask because my licenses are dwindling and it's time to buy a few more but, making the jump to 8.1 is always an option if it's actually worth it.

Any ideas in regards to this?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Guys, is windows 8/8.1 *noticeably faster* for you then Win 7 SP1, regarding clicks (4K), web browsing, general performance?


Anyone?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyone?


Most of us either not home or at work. Or haven't yet receive the update. Patience. 

Speaking of Windows 8 alone, yes. Fast startup after login, apps respond quickly and Win 8 is on a faster Kernel than Win7.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Anyone updating from 8.1 preview? Would love to know who it updated as I have to update mine tonight.


I will be this evening on my laptop.

Then I'll be updating my Surface RT.

Currently I'm updating my work computer....I think?

I've been sitting at this screen for a good hour or so, no network utilization according to Task Manager.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Most of us either not home or at work. Or haven't yet receive the update. Patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Windows 8 alone, yes. Fast startup after login, apps respond quickly and Win 8 is on a faster Kernel than Win7.


Thanks rep +

So your saying that basically is noticeably faster?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks rep +
> 
> So your saying that basically is noticeably faster?


It is faster even for installation. On top of that, you can always reset your OS like you do on Android/iOS restore back to system default on everything and there are no need to reformat from scratch anymore.


----------



## CalinTM

The index ratings are no more ? :O


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks rep +
> 
> So your saying that basically is noticeably faster?


It's sort of like the jump from a mechanical HD to a SSD. Not NEARLY as drastic, but it sort of has that same tangible improvement where your PC just "feels" more responsive. The majority of us already have machines that can run circles with Windows 7, but for the office environment or on laptops, where the hardware isn't the latest and greatest, Windows 8 really brings a breath of fresh air to those machines.

My laptop, some old AMD Turion CPU and 2GB of RAM, performs MUCH MUCH MUCH better with windows 8.


----------



## xentrox

Stuck at 0% saying "Installing", been like that for almost an hour now. This is on my ThinkPad Twist. I installed 8.1 through disk at home and I found that method to be a lot more straightforward than this store BS.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Stuck at 0% saying "Installing", been like that for almost an hour now. This is on my ThinkPad Twist. I installed 8.1 through disk at home and I found that method to be a lot more straightforward than this store BS.


where did you download the ISO from? a torrent site? I have a feeling the MS Store just queues people up for the download, so I suppose we're all in line


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It's sort of like the jump from a mechanical HD to a SSD. Not NEARLY as drastic, but it sort of has that same tangible improvement where your PC just "feels" more responsive. The majority of us already have machines that can run circles with Windows 7, but for the office environment or on laptops, where the hardware isn't the latest and greatest, Windows 8 really brings a breath of fresh air to those machines.
> 
> My laptop, some old AMD Turion CPU and 2GB of RAM, performs MUCH MUCH MUCH better with windows 8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> It is faster even for installation. On top of that, you can always reset your OS like you do on Android/iOS restore back to system default on everything and there are no need to reformat from scratch anymore.


That's what i like to hear, with my advanced Chrome/network tweaks, and general performance ones, my pc already flies Win7 x64, but i'm so much into this speed bumps, that any improvement especially big will be very welcome


----------



## sooyong94

Do I need to reinstall my programs and drivers after updating to Windows 8.1?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Disabling UAC via regedit (Enablelua=0 guide here) will get rid of the "Secureboot isn't configured correctly" watermark.


That's quite a bandaid. Disabling UAC disables a pretty basic, yet somewhat effective way of helping prevent malware from getting onto a computer.


----------



## sherlock

My update is already downloading form the Windows store, if yours isn't showing up read this article on Verge.


----------



## xentrox

Anybody got a clue?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Anybody got a clue?


I had a similar issue with the upgrade on my HTPC this morning. I didn't have the time to investigate though.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> That's quite a bandaid. Disabling UAC disables a pretty basic, yet somewhat effective way of helping prevent malware from getting onto a computer.


But if you don't work in the IT field you don't have a deep understanding of security and what that really means. That is why you see posts such as that. Of course on the consumer side it is different when it comes to attacks as well as users that have slow internet connections.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Finally an official facebook app? MS nailed the facebook integration with Windows 7/8 phones, but I've hated the desktop "integration" with the People Metro app. Looking forward to trying that out, hope it's also on the RT version.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> running Win 7 x64 because I don't have *need* a DX 11.2 GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed for you.
Click to expand...

there were some errors in your fix, had to fix it


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I will be this evening on my laptop.
> 
> Then I'll be updating my Surface RT.
> 
> Currently I'm updating my work computer....I think?
> 
> I've been sitting at this screen for a good hour or so, no network utilization according to Task Manager.


Thanks! Please update me when you can. I have my home PC and my girlfriends laptop both running 8.1 preview. I'm curious if I shuold just clean install or if I can keep programs. I figure I wont be able to keep programs, which is no big deal on the laptop. But my home PC could take some serious time









I'm also wondering how I can get an ISO instead of a plain ol "restore disc". And also the best way to ensure my gamesaves are carried over if possible. I have all my games saved to non system disc. So I dont have to download them all again, but I'm not sure the games saves carry over for all of them.


----------



## rgrwng

downloading via app store. internet just got fixed, so i am hoping it also installs quickly before i go to work.


----------



## sherlock

My Windows 8.1 just finished setting up, took about an hour for download and installation combined. Running pretty well and I am still exploring the new settings & features.
BTW, here is how to set up Boot to desktop in 8.1


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> there were some errors in your fix, had to fix it


lmao...


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I installed the preview fresh. I have a win8 pro key, how can I upgrade? Or will I ned to install win8 and then upgrade


----------



## xentrox

No dice here, going to leave this machine on 8 until I have free time to do a fresh install straight from the 8.1 RTM ISO.

I don't understand why this couldn't just be pushed through Windows Update.


----------



## royalkilla408

Has MS posted any direct downloads links yet? I need the ISO. Want to fresh install.


----------



## CalinTM

So, there is a .iso with 8.1 already integrated there ?


----------



## Yor_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Has MS posted any direct downloads links yet? I need the ISO. Want to fresh install.


Second this. Want a fresh install from an ISO. Anyone?


----------



## djriful

I believe ISO is available on Oct 18th. Oct 17 (today) is for user who is already on Windows 8.0


----------



## Ksireaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I hate Aero, the new Rectangle theme is much better looking. OBLYTILE lets you make custom tiles.


Same here, i thought i loved Aero until i started with Win 8, now when i use my co workers machines who are all on W7 i feel like i am in the stone age. 7 just feels old and outdated to me now. (personal opinion).


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I believe ISO is available on Oct 18th. Oct 17 (today) is for user who is already on Windows 8.0


Ok, and i can use that windows 8.1 ISO to make it bootable on my usb stick ? I mean that iso will work with my windows 8 product code, no ?

Thing is, i want to be already integrated with 8.1 because i don't want to install 8.1 each time i reinstall my OS.


----------



## djriful

I don't know... Win 8.1 is currently downloading for me.


----------



## lacrossewacker

So I'm not the only one that's still waiting for the W8.1 download to start am I? Still not activity coming through my network adapter from MS Store. I did install a small app on the side just to make sure it was functioning. Worked just fine, just nothing still on the 8.1 download


----------



## abdidas

Finally installed, it took a while.

Anyway I fired up counterstrike and the colours were off in the menu and in game it was 3D

like here 

so weird, am currently updating my gfx drivers, hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## Tsumi

Hm, I don't see the update in the store yet.

Though I would much rather download it through Windows Update... I wonder if you can update through the ISO.


----------



## AngeloG.

Nothing here...


----------



## djriful




----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I don't know... Win 8.1 is currently downloading for me.


Ok, so you say there won't be a windows 8.1 ISO file. I just need everytime i reinstall the OS to install the 8.1 again, and again....how crap...


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Ok, so you say there won't be a windows 8.1 ISO file. I just need everytime i reinstall the OS to install the 8.1 again, and again....how crap...


He didn't say that. He just said he doesn't know whether or not there will be an official one, and there most likely will be an official one.


----------



## xzamples

if i get a copy of windows 8 on Dreamspark, will i get windows 8.1? also does the Dreamspark version of windows 8/key run out? meaning after a year or 2 it will tell me to buy windows 8? is it completely free forever


----------



## CalinTM

Got some staff answers for my question, but i don't understant the last one....

When the windows 8.1 ISO will be available, that ISO file will be the entire OS, or only the 8.1 update ?

Yes, it is.

I mean, it will be an Windows 8.1 ISO that i can make bootable and install it on my PC with my windows 8 product code ?

Yes

My windows 8 product code will work on windows 8.1 ISO ?

Yes, it will.

I want windows 8.1 ISO because i don't want each time to update to 8.1 when i reinstall my OS.

Its currently not available at this time.


----------



## sugarhell

Anyone has the intel igpu drivers? Because i tried them all and i cant make my igpu to work...


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> if i get a copy of windows 8 on Dreamspark, will i get windows 8.1? also does the Dreamspark version of windows 8/key run out? meaning after a year or 2 it will tell me to buy windows 8? is it completely free forever


I never had a Dreamspark (MSDNAA) liscence run out. Windows 8.1 is a free upgrade through the MS store app. Also, you can download a fresh ISO from Dreamspark and you'll get another key too


----------



## Wildcard36qs

So for Enterprise...I cannot update my Windows 8? This is ridiculous...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Got some staff answers for my question, but i don't understant the last one....
> 
> When the windows 8.1 ISO will be available, that ISO file will be the entire OS, or only the 8.1 update ?
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> I mean, it will be an Windows 8.1 ISO that i can make bootable and install it on my PC with my windows 8 product code ?
> 
> Yes
> 
> My windows 8 product code will work on windows 8.1 ISO ?
> 
> Yes, it will.
> 
> I want windows 8.1 ISO because i don't want each time to update to 8.1 when i reinstall my OS.
> 
> Its currently not available at this time.


Upgrade ISO or Full ISO files both are the same file. Its' just marketing. Yes, there will be ISO for 8.1 and your license will carry over unless it is Windows 9. Just like Android ROM OS model except they are free.

Practically the same with Windows 7 and SP1 / SP2. I've merged those SP1 and 2 into the Win7 ISO = Win7 SP2 ready ISO.

Windows 8.1 = Windows 8 with SP1.


----------



## Dacipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> My windows 8 product code will work on windows 8.1 ISO ?
> 
> Yes, it will.


If you installed windows 8 Preview you will have to reinstall windows 8 and then update from there. I know it sucks, I'm doing that now :/.


----------



## CalinTM

Oh, so are the same, they releasing a 8.1 ISO and it's actually a full ISO win8.1...

Well now i need to wait for that ISO and a nvidia driver and i can clean my PC and reinstall my OS, cuz it's very old.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> So for Enterprise...I cannot update my Windows 8? This is ridiculous...


There is a Windows 8.1 Enterprise edition...


----------



## steven88

I noticed someone earlier asked if their windows 8 key will work with windows 8.1 bootable iso.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only

You can download the windows 8.1 setup wizard and it will download the iso directly from MS. Click on "install windows 8.1" towards the bottom of the screen. Well when I tried to download the iso, it asked me for a key. I punched in my windows 8 key, and it got rejected....It said it wasn't a valid key. So it appears that, if you fresh install a windows *8.1* from a bootable ISO....and try using your windows *8* key, it will reject it


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> There is a Windows 8.1 Enterprise edition...


I mean as an update. I am running 8 Enterprise right now and I cannot get the update from the Store as it is unsupported. I am assuming they will release a file for the upgrade? I know I can get the full 8.1 ISO, but I am not going to reinstall Windows.

*Edit* I guess I do need the ISO and can do the update from there.


----------



## newbrevolution

I got my kids laptop updated via the store but I have not had the update present itself on either of the Surface Pro's I manage.


----------



## cl04k3d

I can't for the life of me find it in the store. I'm using Win8 Pro.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*
> 
> I can't for the life of me find it in the store.


If you have Windows 8 Enterprise it won't be in the store
Quote:


> Why can't I find the update in the Store?
> Applies to Windows 8, Windows RT
> If your PC is currently running Windows 8 (or Windows RT), and you want to update to Windows 8.1 (or Windows RT 8.1), in most cases, you'll see this free update prominently featured on the Windows Store home page. If you've opened the Store and you don't see the update, it could be for one of these reasons:
> 
> Show all
> 
> You might need the latest updates from Windows Update
> 
> You might be running an edition of Windows 8 that doesn't support the free update from the Store
> Some editions of Windows 8 don't support the free update to Windows 8.1. These include:
> 
> Windows 8 Enterprise
> 
> Editions of Windows 8 Pro that are installed by enterprises using KMS activation
> 
> Editions of Windows 8 that are installed using an MSDN ISO, and activated using multiple activation keys
> 
> If you're running one of these editions, you can't install the free update to Windows 8.1 or Windows RT 8.1 from the Store.
> 
> If you installed Windows 8 using an MSDN ISO, you might be able to install Windows 8.1 using a similar ISO from MSDN.
> 
> Otherwise, you might be able to perform a clean install. For more info, see Update to Windows 8.1: FAQ.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I got my kids laptop updated via the store but I have not had the update present itself on either of the Surface Pro's I manage.


Really? My wife has the Surface Pro and I was curious if she would get the update.


----------



## Im Batman

Just updated to 8.1 and it mucked up my eyefinity, tried setting it up again but Catalyst doesn't have the option.

Tried updating Catalyst but it's already the latest version.

Anyone got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Aspateer

has anyone experienced the logout/blackscreen issue yet? like you get all the way through install.... you start using it and it logs you out..... then lock screen is all blue and then after you get logged in the screen is black and when you bring up task manager it has a weird error? thats the issue i am having now and from reading online i am not alone... it is happening with people with legit copies and with pirated copies of windows.... (mines legit anyways) i can get it working, but if i reboot my system it reverts back.....


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*
> 
> I can't for the life of me find it in the store. I'm using Win8 Pro.


If you open the store app on the start screen it should be all the way to the left. At least that's where it was for me this morning.


----------



## djriful

Done installing 8.1 past 20min ago... there were some hiccup on download and installation oddly but a reboot fix it.

Played around with the new settings... I must say nice improvement, I can finally use the Search function properly "msconfig" etc etc.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> If you have Windows 8 Enterprise it won't be in the store
> 
> Really? My wife has the Surface Pro and *I was curious if she would get the update*.


Yes, they even had the 8.1 Preview if you wanted to participate. Looking forward to downloading it when I get home


----------



## phage80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*
> 
> I can't for the life of me find it in the store. I'm using Win8 Pro.


Had this issue as well on both my machines finally got it to show by going to ms-windows-store:WindowsUpgrade in ie.


----------



## d-block

Seems odd that they only have it in the Windows store. I've only visited that once and that was to install Netflix. Mine is downloading ungodly slow too.


----------



## Lombax

I have a few questions

I have Windows 8 with Start8 and I never go to the Metro screen, or even use sidebar (unless I have to):
Is there any point for me to upgrade?
Will any modifications like the "Optimize Windows 8 for SSD" be affected (services disabled, registry edits)?
Should I update just to "stay with the times"?


----------



## djriful

They finally allocate the pagefile properly. No longer set to 16GB of pagefile while I have 16gb ram lol.


----------



## John Shepard

Is this update like the service pack in Win 7 or do i have to re install everything ? and lose all my settings,registry tweaks,etc...
Because if that's the case i am not updating.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lombax*
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> I have Windows 8 with Start8 and I never go to the Metro screen, or even use sidebar (unless I have to):
> Is there any point for me to upgrade?
> Will any modifications like the "Optimize Windows 8 for SSD" be affected (services disabled, registry edits)?
> Should I update just to "stay with the times"?


I think it's worth it. This upgrade has a lot of under the hood fixes. Someone said earlier in the thread that the latest version of start8 is compatible with 8.1.


----------



## chropose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Is this update like the service pack in Win 7 or do i have to re install everything ? and lose all my settings,registry tweaks,etc...
> Because if that's the case i am not updating.


I'm pretty sure it just updates your current windows 8.


----------



## Epsi

I just finished updating Windows. It almost looks like its performing a clean install because it creates a windows.old map.

StartIsBack is the one i'm using. They have a version for Windows 8.1.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lombax*
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> I have Windows 8 with Start8 and I never go to the Metro screen, or even use sidebar (unless I have to):
> Is there any point for me to upgrade?
> Will any modifications like the "Optimize Windows 8 for SSD" be affected (services disabled, registry edits)?
> Should I update just to "stay with the times"?


You'll eventually have to regardless. MS is stopping support on Windows 8 in 2015 and focusing on 8.1

You should update though, 8.1 is much more than just a metro UI update.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Is this update like the service pack in Win 7 or do i have to re install everything ? and lose all my settings,registry tweaks,etc...
> Because if that's the case i am not updating.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it just updates your current windows 8.
Click to expand...

Yep, it does.


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Yep, it does.


So you don't lose any registry or ssd tweaks?
I've also moved certain folders like the "WindowsApps" into my hdd in order to free up space.Will it effect those?


----------



## kx11

installing now

hopefully it doesn't hate screenshoters like me


----------



## iatacs19

What's the latest about the 8.1 ISO and doing a clean install with the 8.0 product key?


----------



## skupples

Yall know you don't need a special program to avoid booting into metro right?

It's been linked how to do it multiple times in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Finally installed, it took a while.
> 
> Anyway I fired up counterstrike and the colours were off in the menu and in game it was 3D
> 
> like here
> 
> so weird, am currently updating my gfx drivers, hopefully that will fix it.


Looks more like chromatic aberration.


----------



## TommyMoore

I successfully updated from Windows 8 to 8.1.

For some reason 'stereoscopic 3d' was enabled in Nvidia Control Panel, which I only found out about after starting up Metro LL.

Working fine now


----------



## kx11

good thing i could transfer all my settings to 8.1 from windows 7

even precisionX OC settings are untouched

it's like i never upgraded


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> So for Enterprise...I cannot update my Windows 8? This is ridiculous...


Yea, I knew this was going to come back to bite me.









Not sure if I want to format my desktop for it or not. I already wiped my Surface in prep for the upgrade, but I'm not sure if 8.1 is worth the full reinstall on my desktop. I might just wait a bit.


----------



## Jbads

I have been trying to update for hours now, but it is downloading super slow. I am only at around 20% what is the deal with this?


----------



## skupples

Be careful! Both of my win8 key's have been registered as illegitimate... Need to call the MS hotline & get this fixed.

My MS account show's that I have never purchased any software from them... Not even my win7 purchase is showing up.


----------



## doomsdaybg

Already updated to 8.1


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> I have been trying to update for hours now, but it is downloading super slow. I am only at around 20% what is the deal with this?


It's release day, servers are clogged.

I managed to start it this morning on my tablet, it was chugging along, though I get to find out if it finished when I get home from work...


----------



## kx11

i'm disappointed

i can't run SweetFX + fraps + trainer + cheat engine at the same time

i guess it's windows 7 for me again


----------



## paulerxx

Hmm the explorer.exe isn't working, some error code comes up and it's a straight black screen with the mouse cursor. I can CTRL + ALT + DELETE and open up programs...But the explorer wont work even when I try to create a new task.


----------



## Jbads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeio*
> 
> It's release day, servers are clogged.
> 
> I managed to start it this morning on my tablet, it was chugging along, though I get to find out if it finished when I get home from work...


Ugh I figured that could be the reason, I should have woke up earlier but it was my day off. Guess I will just have to suffer and wait.


----------



## sammkv

I love windows 8 and this 8.1 update just makes it even better!


----------



## blackhole2013

Dloading it now


----------



## edo101

Is anyone else having trouble accessing folders with 8.1. After the update, I can no longer access My computer


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I don't know if it was there before but now you can right click the start button and just shut down the computer from there.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I don't know if it was there before but now you can right click the start button and just shut down the computer from there.


WOW NICE and thanks for the info


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I don't know if it was there before but now you can right click the start button and just shut down the computer from there.


That is a new "feature" with 8.1 lol. About time those idiots get something somewhat right.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> WOW NICE and thanks for the info


Np buddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> That is a new "feature" with 8.1 lol. About time those idiots get something somewhat right.


And yes. The previous method to turn off the PC was just plain bad.

I used to do it via alt F4 on desktop.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Disabling UAC via regedit (Enablelua=0 guide here) will get rid of the "Secureboot isn't configured correctly" watermark.


Wait a minute, so now Microsoft is bullying people into turning on Secure Boot in the BIOS otherwise you're greeted with a watermark you can't get rid of unless you get less security than Windows 7 by having to completely disable UAC ?

Or if you turn secure boot off completely (I'm assuming there might be a problem where it's configured to be on in one place and off in another) the watermark will disappear ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I don't know if it was there before but now you can right click the start button and just shut down the computer from there.


yaaaayyy no more ctrl+alt+delete for shutdown!!! I think they intended win8 to never be shutdown, just slept.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> I successfully updated from Windows 8 to 8.1.
> 
> For some reason 'stereoscopic 3d' was enabled in Nvidia Control Panel, which I only found out about after starting up Metro LL.
> 
> Working fine now


Same thing happened here using Nvidias newest 327.23 driver.


----------



## d-block

Been downloading for about two hours and I'm only at 30%. I could probably drive to the Microsoft headquarters and get it on disc and drive back before this is done.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interpolation*
> 
> Same thing happened here using Nvidias newest 327.23 driver.


How do you disable that thing? Seriously it's making me super mad. And I cannot find it in the Nvidia control panel


----------



## pez

Downloading it for about an hour now on my Dad's laptop and it looks to be only about 10-15% done. I feel you pain, my brother.


----------



## mtbiker033

hmm just turned on my pc and went straight to windows update and nada??

oh I see it's in the app store, that I never open...lol....ok download progress bar is moving really slow...this will take awhile...so anyone know what the size of this update is?

ok it's 3.6gb, surely microsoft can do better with this download


----------



## wot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Wait a minute, so now Microsoft is bullying people into turning on Secure Boot in the BIOS otherwise you're greeted with a watermark you can't get rid of unless you get less security than Windows 7 by having to completely disable UAC ?
> 
> Or if you turn secure boot off completely (I'm assuming there might be a problem where it's configured to be on in one place and off in another) the watermark will disappear ?


With secure boot on or off in uefi (msi z87) watermark stays and this was the only way to remove it. I have also never had UAC enabled. First thing i do after a fresh install is disable the thing.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> What's the latest about the 8.1 ISO and doing a clean install with the 8.0 product key?


I got rejected when trying to use my 8 key to install 8.1. Looks like it's a no go, if you want to fresh install. If you want to fresh install 8.1, you need an 8.1 key, no exceptions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1432036/techrepublic-get-ready-for-your-upgrade-to-windows-8-1/200_100#post_21004139


----------



## TommyMoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> How do you disable that thing? Seriously it's making me super mad. And I cannot find it in the Nvidia control panel




Crappy pic but you get the idea. Just untick the check box.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I got rejected when trying to use my 8 key to install 8.1. Looks like it's a no go, if you want to fresh install. If you want to fresh install 8.1, you need an 8.1 key, no exceptions.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1432036/techrepublic-get-ready-for-your-upgrade-to-windows-8-1/200_100#post_21004139


Couldn't you just upgrade to 8.1 normally and once its up and running, then select clean install from general settings? That was my plan for tonight...


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Couldn't you just upgrade to 8.1 normally and once its up and running, then select clean install from general settings? That was my plan for tonight...


You could, but that just takes more time. It would be ideal to just have an 8.1 ISO so we can install from USB and have a clean copy of 8.1 using our 8.0 product key.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Couldn't you just upgrade to 8.1 normally and once its up and running, then select clean install from general settings? That was my plan for tonight...


It doesn't matter, because the key won't activate. For folks who own Windows 8 and would like to use 8.1.....you would have to install Windows 8 first, then update to 8.1....no way to fresh install 8.1 using an 8 key.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well that's not a problem for me as I'm running 8 now. I should just be able to download and install the upgrade then do a clean install from the settings menu...


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well that's not a problem for me as I'm running 8 now. I should just be able to download and install the upgrade then do a clean install from the settings menu...


Well I suppose thats not a problem if you don't mind going thru the extra steps. But I don't recall seeing any kind of clean install when upgrading to 8.1.....I simply selected upgrade to 8.1...and it did all the work for me. There was no option to do anything else.

For folks who bought Win8 last year...and say want to install Win8.1 on that new SSD of ours...we got to jump thru quite a bit of hoops....no fresh install


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy pic but you get the idea. Just untick the check box.


I don't have that option in my control panel. I shall completely uninstall NVidia and see what happens


----------



## DzillaXx

Don't upgrade to windows 8.1 if you want your inventor 2012 to still work.

Also make sure you update notepad++ if you have it, both of these would crash my explorer.exe till I uninstalled inventor and updated notepad++.

All good now.

Good I love being able to fix a problem by looking at event viewer.


----------



## TommyMoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> I don't have that option in my control panel. I shall completely uninstall NVidia and see what happens


Or go to Nvidias website, select and download newest drivers for your card then install using 'custom' then tick 'clean install'. This will then delete old drivers and install the new ones.


----------



## Dyaems

i havent tried downloading it yet since im pretty sure i will be stucked in queue because of the people trying to download the update all at the same time...

i got a question for those people who are updating it though, do we need to open up windows store the whole time just to download the update? i noticed in my computer when i open the store, and minimize it, the store never loads, stucked in the green screen with the store icon. im guessing it will do the same thing when downloading?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i havent tried downloading it yet since im pretty sure i will be stucked in queue because of the people trying to download the update all at the same time...
> 
> i got a question for those people who are updating it though, do we need to open up windows store the whole time just to download the update? i noticed in my computer when i open the store, and minimize it, the store never loads, stucked in the green screen with the store icon. im guessing it will do the same thing when downloading?


Mine downloaded just fine with Store in the background.


----------



## dstoler

I got screwed awhile back when I upgraded to Windows 8 from Win 7 (only paid $14 for it with tons of coupons found on OCN) and was running it for a year without any hitches. I moved to a different city and needed to reinstall Windows 8 due to an unbelievable virus that even anti rootkit wouldn't destroy. I had no backups because the virus was blocking everything. When I tried to re-download Windows 8 Pro with my key that Microsoft mailed to me, it said invalid. I did some research and came to discover that it was solely an upgrade product key and I needed to re-install my previous Windows 7, which I no longer had. Long story short, I am a Linux user 90% of the time now, Mint FTW!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Wait a minute, so now Microsoft is bullying people into turning on Secure Boot in the BIOS otherwise you're greeted with a watermark you can't get rid of unless you get less security than Windows 7 by having to completely disable UAC ?
> 
> Or if you turn secure boot off completely (I'm assuming there might be a problem where it's configured to be on in one place and off in another) the watermark will disappear ?
> 
> 
> 
> With secure boot on or off in uefi (msi z87) watermark stays and this was the only way to remove it. I have also never had UAC enabled. First thing i do after a fresh install is disable the thing.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Man, that is completely unacceptable. Microsoft is flexing its monopoly muscles to annoy users. If people don't want to have secure boot enabled because they want to load their own Linux distributions, they should have a way to disable that watermark (without completely disabling UAC). That is akin to having that watermark on the desktop when Windows hasn't been activated within the required time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Couldn't you just upgrade to 8.1 normally and once its up and running, then select clean install from general settings? That was my plan for tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter, because the key won't activate. For folks who own Windows 8 and would like to use 8.1.....you would have to install Windows 8 first, then update to 8.1....no way to fresh install 8.1 using an 8 key.
Click to expand...

When will Microsoft learn?

I bet a lot of people like me have Windows 8 licenses that have never been installed and could now want to give 8.1 a try by installing from a Windows 8.1 fulll OS ISO.

I'm not going to go through the mess of installing 8, possibly all the security patches in between (any word on whether 8.1 works like a Service Pack in that regard ? Does it include all previously released security patches ?), all the while being vulnerable to security exploits from the past year while downloading the update, and then having to download and install the 8.1 update.

This is not the proper way to do things Microsoft.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I got screwed awhile back when I upgraded to Windows 8 from Win 7 (only paid $14 for it with tons of coupons found on OCN) and was running it for a year without any hitches. I moved to a different city and needed to reinstall Windows 8 due to an unbelievable virus that even anti rootkit wouldn't destroy. I had no backups because the virus was blocking everything. When I tried to re-download Windows 8 Pro with my key that Microsoft mailed to me, it said invalid. I did some research and came to discover that it was solely an upgrade product key and I needed to re-install my previous Windows 7, which I no longer had. Long story short, I am a Linux user 90% of the time now, Mint FTW!


One thing I haven't seen anybody explain yet is how the different licenses come together. Windows 8 was sold only in upgrade format at retail, whereas Windows 8.1 is being sold as the full product.

_If_ a full Windows 8.1 ISO is made available, will it carry the same upgrade license or the full license ?

Mint is pretty good.


----------



## Aspateer

for anyone having the black screen issue where it logs you out and comes to a blue lock screen..... hit ctrl+alt+del chose task manager then run cmd in admin mode... then type sfc /scannow once its done you can run explorer.exe.... this will only fix it till your next reboot however.... still looking for a permanent solution.... will keep everyone posted


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Wrong. If you "borrow" a Windows 8.1 key for the download. It will accept it and you can dl the software through MS. Then you use your 8 key to activate it. So, there is a way around it. Just a bit more work for the end user. Why MS is making it hard for people. I don't understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> It doesn't matter, because the key won't activate. For folks who own Windows 8 and would like to use 8.1.....you would have to install Windows 8 first, then update to 8.1....*no way to fresh install 8.1 using an 8 key.*


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Wrong. If you "borrow" a Windows 8.1 key for the download. It will accept it and you can dl the software through MS. Then you use your 8 key to activate it. So, there is a way around it. Just a bit more work for the end user. Why MS is making it hard for people. I don't understand.


Have you tried this for yourself using your windows 8 key?

I just tried this earlier today...I got the 8.1 ISO and tried to fresh install....I used two different Win 8 keys I have, both were invalid. Other folks are reporting the same results as me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If you simply install the 8.1 upgrade from your Win8 PC you will then have the option to do a full clean install in the general settings menu of your new Win8.1 version (just like you can do a clean install at any time in Win8). Of course a clean install via ISO and your Win8 key ought to work and its a shame that MS didn't allow that but it is still the first day. I've heard that tomorrow the full d/l would go live but haven't confirmed it...


----------



## rebelextrm02

Any idea when 8.1 Enterprise will drop? I'm not seeing the download under software assurance in the volume licensing service center. I assume this is where Admins will be able to get the ISO. Anybody "in the know?"


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you simply install the 8.1 upgrade from your Win8 PC you will then have the option to do a full clean install in the general settings menu of your new Win8.1 version (just like you can do a clean install at any time in Win8). Of course a clean install via ISO and your Win8 key ought to work and its a shame that MS didn't allow that but it is still the first day. I've heard that tomorrow the full d/l would go live but haven't confirmed it...


Yeah it confuses me as well....when Windows 7 SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows 7 key.....when Windows Vista SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows Vista key....same with all the XP versions.....why not Windows 8.1? Windows 8.1 is a service pack isn't it?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Yeah it confuses me as well....when Windows 7 SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows 7 key.....when Windows Vista SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows Vista key....same with all the XP versions.....why not Windows 8.1? Windows 8.1 is a service pack isn't it?


Windows 8.1 is not a service pack

You upgrade to it like you would upgrade 7 to 8.

You even get a windows.old folder left behind.

You get a new fresh Windows Key after you update.

Only way to get the key would be to go through the update process, then if you want to reinstall on a different hard drive all you should need is that key and a simple reg edit to make it look like you upgraded. If it still works in 8.1. Else if you want to do a fresh install on your current hard drive the built-in refresh option should do the trick.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Yeah it confuses me as well....when Windows 7 SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows 7 key.....when Windows Vista SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows Vista key....same with all the XP versions.....why not Windows 8.1? Windows 8.1 is a service pack isn't it?


Not really, that's why it's 8.1 instead of SP1.

Anyways I would bet most of the key issues are from people torrenting older .iso files for the installer.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*
> 
> Any idea when 8.1 Enterprise will drop? I'm not seeing the download under software assurance in the volume licensing service center. I assume this is where Admins will be able to get the ISO. Anybody "in the know?"


Same here. Waiting for it and R2 to show up.


----------



## anubis1127

Is it fairly safe to delete the Windows.old folder? Doesn't seem to be anything of much importance in mine, and it's taking up 4 gb.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Windows 8.1 is not a service pack
> 
> You upgrade to it like you would upgrade 7 to 8.
> 
> You even get a windows.old folder left behind.
> 
> You get a new fresh Windows Key after you update.
> 
> Only way to get the key would be to go through the update process, then if you want to reinstall on a different hard drive all you should need is that key and a simple reg edit to make it look like you upgraded. If it still works in 8.1. Else if you want to do a fresh install on your current hard drive the built-in refresh option should do the trick.


Weird....I could have sworn Windows 8.1 was a service pack to Windows 8....but whatever.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Is it fairly safe to delete the Windows.old folder? Doesn't seem to be anything of much importance in mine, and it's taking up 4 gb.


I've deleted it in the past. It's mostly just an archive in case you left something in your documents folder or on your old desktop.


----------



## anubis1127

Cool, cool. I assumed it'd be fine, but just thought I'd double check. Doesn't seem to be anything in there I really need.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Is it fairly safe to delete the Windows.old folder? Doesn't seem to be anything of much importance in mine, and it's taking up 4 gb.


I removed it with disc cleanup, some other things are free to clean up as well after updating in there.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I removed it with disc cleanup, some other things are free to clean up as well after updating in there.


Thanks +rep, worked like a charm.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Cool, cool. I assumed it'd be fine, but just thought I'd double check. Doesn't seem to be anything in there I really need.


You might want to leave it for a week or two. Some games (or applications with data) save their saves in a subfolder in documents, and stuff like that... you may not realize it until you reinstall the game and realize you had just deleted the saves for it







.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You might want to leave it for a week or two. Some games (or applications with data) save their saves in a subfolder in documents, and stuff like that... you may not realize it until you reinstall the game and realize you had just deleted the saves for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For me I moved all those folders to my Raid. Though weirdly after updating windows made all new versions of those folders on my C driver not being used at all. I simply deleted them, also had to move my skydrive folder back to my raid after updating.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Is it fairly safe to delete the Windows.old folder? Doesn't seem to be anything of much importance in mine, and it's taking up 4 gb.


i deleted mine using the built-in disk cleanup tool when i upgraded from windows 7 to windows 8. its taking 24gb inside my ssd so i have to get rid of it.

edit: late posting it lol


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i deleted mine using the built-in disk cleanup tool when i upgraded from windows 7 to windows 8. its taking 24gb inside my ssd so i have to get rid of it.
> 
> edit: late posting it lol


I forget what the spaced wasted after the update was on my desktop, but on my HTPC it was 10gb. While I have yet to install the SSD I bought for it, 10gb on a SSD is no small thing. Especially for wasted space.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you simply install the 8.1 upgrade from your Win8 PC you will then have the option to do a full clean install in the general settings menu of your new Win8.1 version (just like you can do a clean install at any time in Win8). Of course a clean install via ISO and your Win8 key ought to work and its a shame that MS didn't allow that but it is still the first day. I've heard that tomorrow the full d/l would go live but haven't confirmed it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it confuses me as well....when Windows 7 SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows 7 key.....when Windows Vista SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows Vista key....same with all the XP versions.....why not Windows 8.1? Windows 8.1 is a service pack isn't it?
Click to expand...

Yes, for all intents and purposes the 8.1 update is indeed a beefed up service pack that brings new features, just like Windows XP SP2. The difference here is the marketing attention that a new version number gets versus a service pack (even though Windows XP SP2 got a lot of attention).

See more below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Windows 8.1 is not a service pack
> 
> You upgrade to it like you would upgrade 7 to 8.
> 
> You even get a windows.old folder left behind.
> 
> You get a new fresh Windows Key after you update.
> 
> Only way to get the key would be to go through the update process, then if you want to reinstall on a different hard drive all you should need is that key and a simple reg edit to make it look like you upgraded. If it still works in 8.1. Else if you want to do a fresh install on your current hard drive the built-in refresh option should do the trick.


It really is a Service Pack.

Proof of it is that Microsoft is treating it like a Service Pack which you will have to install sooner or later if you want to benefit from the full support period a major OS version entitles you to. Windows 8 will lose mainstream support in October of 2015, to get the rest of the mainstream support period you have to install the 8.1 update.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-8-support-lifecycle-windows-xp-enterprise,24665.html

There is no reason all this process should be this complicated. Windows XP SP2 brought major kernel changes to the OS and you could use the same key. Windows Vista SP1 and SP2 also brought new features and you could use the same key.


----------



## KaiZ51

Did someone notice that the search on the Start screen for apps and settings seems to be way slower than it was before? I've upgraded to 8.1 last night and noticed that right from the start.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> Did someone notice that the search on the Start screen for apps and settings seems to be way slower than it was before? I've upgraded to 8.1 last night and noticed that right from the start.


Isn't Microsoft sending your search queries to their Bing servers now in order to give you those nice looking search heroes complete with web based results ?

I don't know if it comes on by default, but that might be slowing it down (not to mention stripping you of your privacy).

Also, don't forget that in Windows 8 the search feature was inferior to the one in Windows 7, in that it only showed one category at a time. Now it's having to present more information all at once.


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Isn't Microsoft sending your search queries to their Bing servers now in order to give you those nice looking search heroes complete with web based results ?
> 
> I don't know if it comes on by default, but that might be slowing it down (not to mention stripping you of your privacy).
> 
> Also, don't forget that in Windows 8 the search feature was inferior to the one in Windows 7, in that it only showed one category at a time. Now it's having to present more information all at once.


Yeah I remembered that, but I deactivated it when I did the upgrade since that option showed up, so it can't be that... I'm thinking it's just some bug that needs to be corrected, or maybe it's because I did an upgrade install without doing a fresh Windows install.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Yeah it confuses me as well....when Windows 7 SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows 7 key.....when Windows Vista SP1 went live, you could reuse your Windows Vista key....same with all the XP versions.....why not Windows 8.1? Windows 8.1 is a service pack isn't it?


No it's not. My programs actually treat it like a new operating system


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Have you tried this for yourself using your windows 8 key?
> 
> I just tried this earlier today...I got the 8.1 ISO and tried to fresh install....I used two different Win 8 keys I have, both were invalid. Other folks are reporting the same results as me.


You didn't do it right.

Go online, look for any random 8.1 volume license key. Use it to install 8.1. Then once it's installed, activate it using your Windows 8 key.

It really shouldn't be this complicated though, not sure why it is.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> Or go to Nvidias website, select and download newest drivers for your card then install using 'custom' then tick 'clean install'. This will then delete old drivers and install the new ones.


also, you can just tell the driver package to NOT install any of the 3d options...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Is the update option down? I can't find it in the store, neither through one of my desktops running W8 Pro nor through my Surface RT store. I've seen screenshots--the update option is supposed to be right there when you open the Store, but it doesn't show up for me, even when I search for it. Looked a few pages back in this thread and there are no reports of this. Am I doing anything wrong? (Checked Windows Update too, just in case).


----------



## d-block

This update broke my setup. It also somehow took out my mouse. Had to find another one and it seems to be working. Maybe 8.1 doesn't like a dual boot system. Luckily I was able to uninstall the update.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> also, you can just tell the driver package to NOT install any of the 3d options...


Yes, I always do that anyway, because well, I don't have the NV 3D glasses. Needless to say I didn't have any issues with NV drivers after the update, weird.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well, I've just found someone saying that the release is staggered through the Store, so perhaps it is why I'm not seeing the update option.

Finally, the option to update has appeared!


----------



## djriful

Must warn for Steelseries owners, Steelseries Engine software driver will ruin your Windows 8.1. Do not install them until they update it from Steelseries OEM.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4647722&postcount=127

Lucky, I didn't install the driver yet for my Sensei mouse. phew.


----------



## skupples

ohhh i'm having win 8 launch flash backs, MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, my upgrade is working perfectly and took only a few minutes. No to do a clean install of 8.1 and hopefully start getting decent Valley results again...


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*
> 
> Any idea when 8.1 Enterprise will drop? I'm not seeing the download under software assurance in the volume licensing service center. I assume this is where Admins will be able to get the ISO. Anybody "in the know?"


Supposedly there will be a blog post tomorrow about enterprise and key server licensed copies, but the upgrade won't go through the store.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Must warn for Steelseries owners, Steelseries Engine software driver will ruin your Windows 8.1. Do not install them until they update it from Steelseries OEM.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4647722&postcount=127
> 
> Lucky, I didn't install the driver yet for my Sensei mouse. phew.


That's the mouse I'm using. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ejb222

For those on 8.1 preview. My install went well. I think I've finally got the hang of it. Games and steam installed on storage drive so I don't have to reload them








the update basically removed all apps and kept personal files as expected. No hitches...so far.


----------



## Granzon

Where do I get the iso file for windows 8.1 to do clean install?


----------



## Shogon

Updated to 8.1 on my Lenovo tablet, but now I have this watermark in the corner. "Windows 8.1 SecureBoot isn't configured correctly 9600".

Other then that all is well.


----------



## anticommon

I had the 3d issue when I first installed 8.1, but a driver reinstall (which is weird because I was on the same exact driver) fixed that problem. But now I've noticed a few other programs are now broken, such as one program I use which runs in Java SE and my cities XL game is unstable as all hell. Crash after crash after crash. Kinda knew this was going to happen, but still disappointing..


----------



## TrevBlu19

Windows 8.1 lowered my fps of my burrowed AMD 5750 by 2/3rds even with the latest drivers. I uninstalled everything and re-installed and same thing? What gives? Use to get 45-55fps in bf3 ,, now i get 15 fps,, 55-70fps in diablo 3 and now i get 25-30

Yeah i don't know how to fix this, anyway to go back? lol

Update2: I just found out my GPU is stuck @ 400 mhz and 900 mhz for the memory.. no wonder!! how do i fix this?


----------



## Dyaems

Mine is stucked at 0%, anyone happened something like this? Do I need to download something through Windows Update to get it to work, or change some settings through the Windows Firewall?

I tried downloading/updating an app though and it pushed through. Maybe because the download is too big and my internet connection is somewhat slow is the reason why im stucked with 0%?


----------



## randomizer

Being able to set the Start screen background to the same as my desktop is something that should have been in 8. It makes the whole screen appear as more of an overlay than an entirely separate environment. It's significantly less disorienting.

It doesn't seem like all settings migrate properly. My mouse wheel scroll rate reverted to 3 lines per notch instead of 10.


----------



## Apolladan

lucid virtu causes rolling black screens and eventually a blue screen on 8.1

pretty disappointing, i rolled back to 8


----------



## Kaze105

I upgraded from Windows 8 Pro to 8.1. There were problems in installation. I didnt know I needed the product key and had trouble with that since it wouldnt let me boot to desktop after I started the installation process. Even after entering the key, there was another problem that indicated I had to reboot the computer. Did reboot a few times, but it still said I had to reboot. A few changes later, I was able to somehow install 8.1. It seemed to have reset a few things. I had to redo a few steps in the Windows 8 and SSD thread.

At one point, superfetch was using like 50% of my CPU non-stop and I couldnt manually stop it from services. It was fixed after I changed it from regedit and rebooted. I still do have some minor problems every now and then so I will probably do a fresh install eventually.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thats weird. I never had to put in my key and everything was automatic. From d/l to installation and using Win8.1 only took about 30min...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thats weird. I never had to put in my key and everything was automatic. From d/l to installation and using Win8.1 only took about 30min...


Same experience for me, however it did took 1hr probably b/c slow download speed.

I am a bit disappointed with the new Skydrive integration. I use a different microsoft account for my skydrive(shared log-in with a few others on my project team) than the one I use with Windows 8. Upgrading to 8.1 have disallowed using a Skydrive account that is not on the same MS account as your Win 8.1 login account.

it is quite a big problem and will probably force me to migrate my project files to Google Drive .


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Mine is stucked at 0%, anyone happened something like this? Do I need to download something through Windows Update to get it to work, or change some settings through the Windows Firewall?
> 
> I tried downloading/updating an app though and it pushed through. Maybe because the download is too big and my internet connection is somewhat slow is the reason why im stucked with 0%?


Been yapping about it here for 2 days, but it seems to be a very rare problem, because from what I can gather, only you, myself and maybe one other person is experiencing this issue.

At this point I could care less. Work is dispatching a new W530 for me, so I don't have to keep using this Twist for much longer.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Same experience for me, however it did took 1hr probably b/c slow download speed.
> 
> I am a bit disappointed with the new Skydrive integration. I use a different microsoft account for my skydrive(shared log-in with a few others on my project team) than the one I use with Windows 8. Upgrading to 8.1 have disallowed using a Skydrive account that is not on the same MS account as your Win 8.1 login account.
> 
> it is quite a big problem and will probably force me to migrate my project files to Google Drive .


Yeah I didn't like that ether, with skydrive that is.

Forced me to have a password on my desktop, as I also have one on my laptop that I do have synced. Probably will end up looking for a auto login method to get around it. Don't need a password on my desktop simply because I have noting to hide, and others don't touch it anyways. Always had one on my laptop though, really liked my old t61p's figure print reader as well. Quick log in.

Overall Found it kinda odd how different windows 8.1 was in terms of app compatibility. For me having Inventor 2012 installed would make explorer crash any time you right clicked a folder. Also a old version of notepad++ was doing the same thing as well but not as bad, updating it fixed that. No fix for inventor other then getting 2014 I guess. Think it might be due to visual c++ redistributable for visual studio 2010 might be a different version that simply doesn't work right. Because I'm unable to uninstall autocard design review 2012 because I don't have the newest visual c++ visual studio 2010 redistributable, and the newest version is already installed.

Laptop had a couple problems as well, and all pretty easy fixes.

I haven't done any game testing but I'm sure it's fine. Overall Liking it

Definitely no Service Pack.


----------



## fateswarm

Jesus christ. I did the mistake to "make it easy to myself" by using a leaked RTM iso and avoid the download, a move that locked me in a non-activated version of Enterprise 8.1. Luckily I was able to find a tweak that let me use my legit MSDNAA version of 8.1 Pro.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I had a couple oddities in my 8.1 install.

First, the download through the App store seemed wonky. Maybe it was just the number of people downloading it, but it seemed like the speed dropped significantly to less than 50kB/sec when I switched screens back to the desktop. After a couple hours, the progress was showing 8%. When I stayed on that screen, it jumped to 10%. Went back to desktop for 30 minutes or so and it was only at 12%. Watched it and it climbed to being finished within only another couple minutes.

Next, it was like it wanted to go through part of the initial setup again, asking for Microsoft account info and IE security settings. Strangely, I didn't remember my M$ info, so I told it to skip and use the existing account after a failed password attempt or two. Everything seems to work fine.

The other issue I had, I don't believe is a Windows issue at all. My display was scaled down, making my screen have about a 1" black bar on each of the sides. This was the edge of the screen, and not just a background. Eventually found the AMD video drivers had set scaling to -8% or so. Moved that back to 0% and the screen filled again.


----------



## Razor 116

Can someone with the update installed check a direct input game e.g. COD and tell us if it has the same mouse issues that are present in the RTM?


----------



## sub50hz

Everything's working fine for me across three desktops and a Surface RT. Gained a few PPD for Folding as well, though it could just be a placebo effect.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Downloaded the 8.1 for my Surface RT. I left it installing when I left for work this morning.

When the ISO download is up, can we edit it into the OP please


----------



## xxela

Can anyone to confirm that when you close a app it still remains active in the background and to closed for good you have to stop it from Task Manager ?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> Can anyone to confirm that when you close a app it still remains active in the background and to closed for good you have to stop it from Task Manager ?


depends what app it is. Is it something that you want streaming? W8 is very good at handling things in its RAM. It's not "on" per say, just in a hibernate state. It'll be flushed from the RAM when it needs to free up RAM for newer tasks


----------



## xxela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> depends what app it is. Is it something that you want streaming? W8 is very good at handling things in its RAM. It's not "on" per say, just in a hibernate state. It'll be flushed from the RAM when it needs to free up RAM for newer tasks


Just regular apps like Photos, Yahoo Mail or any other. I didn't see that before this 8.1 update. Don`t know if this is a glitch or maybe is a new way to handle apps.


----------



## sub50hz

Are live tiles active for those apps?


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> Can anyone to confirm that when you close a app it still remains active in the background and to closed for good you have to stop it from Task Manager ?


Apps don't immediately close, they're just hidden. The OS can choose at some later point to clean them up when it has spare CPU cycles (usually a few seconds later in my experience).

I'm not sure how exactly how live tiles work, but those can run even when an app is not open as well.


----------



## Mainsil

I upgraded from 64 bit version of Windows 8.0 pro to 8.1 pro on my home computer, and the only noticeable improvement is being able to boot to the desktop (the toggle for this is strangely put in taskbar options). Contrary to my expectations I had to reinstall several programs, including Steam, so the upgrade was far from seamless.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mainsil*
> 
> I upgraded from 64 bit version of Windows 8.0 pro to 8.1 pro on my home computer, and the only noticeable improvement is being able to boot to the desktop (the toggle for this is strangely put in taskbar options). Contrary to my expectations I had to reinstall several programs, including Steam, so the upgrade was far from seamless.


So you didn't notice different tile sizes, More options to organize tiles, Desktop background as start screen background, Xbox music improvements, people hub improvements, Skydrive baked into the files system, improved mail app, improved search, amoungst a host of under the hood improvements? Maybe you should actually use the OS.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I didnt need to reinstall steam or origin or anything else. Maybe you just did something wrong?


----------



## xxela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Are live tiles active for those apps?


It doesn't matter if live tiles is on or off, the apps doesn`t close with drag and drop (although they seems to be closed) only when you close them from Task Manager with end task command


----------



## alpsie

I just close apps, from with in them. alt+f4


----------



## fateswarm

My impression so far: I like the 'Shut down and sign out' menu on the right-click the start button menu, for everything else it's like I'm on 8.

The thing is I'm sure most people didn't even know that right click menu even existed at 8, and some may not even know now, heh.

It single-handily made "mah 7 start menu" cries pointless.

edit: Ah, and it *might* be more responsive, but that may be placebo.


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> edit: Ah, and it *might* be more responsive, but that may be placebo.


I have the same feeling for gaming on 8.1 on my Surface... I mean, it did have newer drivers... but I might just be imagining slightly higher FPS...


----------



## xxela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> I just close apps, from with in them. alt+f4


It doesn't matter how you close them. They seem to be closed but when you open task manager they are active under processes tab (in windows 8 the app that you've closed it was stopped not suspended) . Just open and close an app and then open task manager and tell me if it still there. Thanks


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> It doesn't matter how you close them. They seem to be closed but when you open task manager they are active under processes tab (in windows 8 the app that you've closed it was stopped not suspended) . Just open and close an app and then open task manager and tell me if it still there. Thanks


just did a test with the default map app, closed it with alt+f4, looked in task manager, it was there for 2 sec then vanished, so guess its fixed


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone has this strange issue ? I have updated to 8.1 and now my windows are moving like on 60Hz, and my monitor has 144Hz.

Reinstalled the video driver, same thing. Now i reinstalled windows 8.0 clean install, and the problem is gone....

Anyone has this issue with windows moving like 60Hz on a 144Hz monitor ?

PS: After the update my video driver didn't showed in the uninstall programs, and 8.1 still has many bugs to fix.

The only nice thing is that the OS is rebooting/shutting down very quick now.


----------



## xxela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> just did a test with the default map app, closed it with alt+f4, looked in task manager, it was there for 2 sec then vanished, so guess its fixed


Thanks for the reply. Apparently is a new feature named "tombstone". Here is an article who describe it
http://www.wpcentral.com/windows-8-1-apps-dont-want-to-close-tombstoning-new-cool


----------



## lacrossewacker

Running 8.1 on my surface RT now. First thing I noticed was that the internet explorer scaling is much better. I use the ocn mobile site and previously it was overly stretched out horizontally. Now it fits the screen comfortably and is much more consistent with the experience I have with my SG4.


----------



## djriful

I had some issue with Asmedia USB3 drivers, man I need to force the driver replace the Microsoft one.


----------



## Kaldari

Well 8.1 broke Fences for me. I can't move anything on my desktop with it on. As soon as Stardock patches that, I won't have anymore complaints for now.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> Can anyone to confirm that when you close a app it still remains active in the background and to closed for good you have to stop it from Task Manager ?


New way metro applications are handled, the conventional click the top of the app and drag it to the bottom of the screen to close an app was modified. Now that behavior just sets that application to run in the background. The new way to close an application is the same way, except you have to click and drag from top to bottom and then hold it there until you see the application tile "flip". Then the application iwll be terminated, its a bit inconvenient but I guess that's just how it is now.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I upgraded. No issues so far.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> I upgraded. No issues so far.


Same, although it took a really long time to download.


----------



## axel000

Upgraded my laptop and gaming rig and, yep other than the download time, no issues at all. Can't complain, at almost 4GB and the volume of downloads they must have been managing it has all gone pretty smoothly tbh.

Quite like the new "start" toggle icon in the lower left corner, flips back and forth really quickly and makes the start screen feel like it is more integrated with the desktop and vice versa.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I love how you can now have metro apps on one screen and the desktop apps on another. On 8 the metro apps on one screen would default back to the desktop if you clicked on a desktop icon on the other screen which I always thought was stupid...


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axel000*
> 
> Quite like the new "start" toggle icon in the lower left corner, flips back and forth really quickly and makes the start screen feel like it is more integrated with the desktop and vice versa.


This was there in 8.


----------



## Mainsil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> So you didn't notice different tile sizes, More options to organize tiles, Desktop background as start screen background, Xbox music improvements, people hub improvements, Skydrive baked into the files system, improved mail app, improved search, amoungst a host of under the hood improvements? Maybe you should actually use the OS.


Just my opinion, so chill. A change is only an improvement if it matters.

Smaller tiles - Noticed but it has no impact on my ability to find and launch applications.
Desktop background - Noticed, but has no impact, see above.
Xbox music improvements - Didn't notice, don't use.
People hub improvements - Didn't notice, don't use.
Skydrive - Noticed, regard as minor negative as I had to turn it off. I don't want my stuff online.
Improved Mail App - Read about, but I already set up a mail application that I am happy with, not going back unless it breaks.
Improved Search - Read that it improved, don't notice a difference.
Under the hood improvements - Read about, but the key point here is noticeable. Not seeing anything.
Maybe you should actually use the OS - For what? LOL, I boot the computer, launch applications, to work or play. What else am I supposed to do with it, wash my car?


----------



## Mainsil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I didnt need to reinstall steam or origin or anything else. Maybe you just did something wrong?


It is possible I suppose, but the process is so automated I'm not sure I could do something wrong if I tried. I think it is more likely a unique difference in configuration (e.g. I have the OS on the C drive and applications on the D drive, or I have a completely different motherboard, peripherals, etc..). In fairness to windows programmers everywhere, it is amazing that anything works on such a wide variety of machines. Minor glitches are bound to happen.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have all my data on my HDD and all my programs on my SSD. The only thing that got remotely messed up in the upgrade is that my libraries got borked. I use my libraries instead of folders because I don't store anything in the default "My Music/Video etc" folders as they are defaulted to the C: drive and all my stuff is on the D: drive. Now though clicking on the little folder in the taskbar just pulls up the My Computer window instead of my libraries which kind of sucks. Still looking into how to change the default location of all the folders to my D: drive rather than the C: folders...


----------



## sammkv

I found a bug in 8.1. Mouse poll rate is locked to 200hz no matter what settings you try to use.


----------



## whtchocla7e

What a crap update. I can't use Windows mail anymore unless I log in to my windows crap live account. And when I do that, I have to enter my live password everytime to access my damn computer. Total fail.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I found a bug in 8.1. Mouse poll rate is locked to 200hz no matter what settings you try to use.


Ongoing issue.


----------



## RiverOfIce

Honest question. Why do I have to log into windows store to get the 8.1 update? Why doesn't it just update through the normal cycle?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How could any of us know the answer to that? Only MS would know why they rolled out the update this way...


----------



## matt1898

Question. Is there a decent windows 7 program that I can use to see how windows 8 and the tile structure will be? I'm thinking of going to 8.1 . I'm an android user and I love live widgets on my phone/tablet.

Edit. I love my new avatar. hehe


----------



## xxela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> New way metro applications are handled, the conventional click the top of the app and drag it to the bottom of the screen to close an app was modified. Now that behavior just sets that application to run in the background. The new way to close an application is the same way, except you have to click and drag from top to bottom and then hold it there until you see the application tile "flip". Then the application iwll be terminated, its a bit inconvenient but I guess that's just how it is now.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

MS claims that metro apps do not cause any drain on the system resources while running in the background, therefore they don't have to be terminated.


----------



## kpo6969

*CAUTION: You May Lose Reset/Refresh if You Upgrade to Windows 8.1*

http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1183043-caution-you-may-lose-resetrefresh-if-you-upgrade-to-windows-81/#entry596034845


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> MS claims that metro apps do not cause any drain on the system resources while running in the background, therefore they don't have to be terminated.


Since when did anyone believe what Microsoft says?


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> *CAUTION: You May Lose Reset/Refresh if You Upgrade to Windows 8.1*
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1183043-caution-you-may-lose-resetrefresh-if-you-upgrade-to-windows-81/#entry596034845


And here I was thinking that having my settings reset was bad. That's some serious QA failure right there.


----------



## iNcontroL

I just bought Windows 8.1 and I'm trying to get a hold of an ISO to put on USB. Am I just blind or does Microsoft not have an official ISO download?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*
> 
> Honest question. Why do I have to log into windows store to get the 8.1 update? Why doesn't it just update through the normal cycle?


Wait a minute, can't people using a local account go into the store and get the update ? Brandon LeBlanc publicly said people would be able to do this. I hope he didn't lie.

Quote:


> you can use your local account on Windows 8 to update to Windows 8.1 from the Windows Store. You do not need a connected Microsoft account.


http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2013/09/17/pricing-and-packaging-for-windows-8-1.aspx

As to not updating through Windows Update, well, they _reeeeeally_ want you to go to the store, if you know what I mean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> I just bought Windows 8.1 and I'm trying to get a hold of an ISO to put on USB. Am I just blind or does Microsoft not have an official ISO download?


No, they don't, at least not for the consumer versions.

Quote:


> I've had a few users ask whether Microsoft plans to make Media (.ISO) updates available to the general public for Windows 8.1. The answer is no.


http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-1-what-enterprise-users-need-to-know-7000022134/

Microsoft makes it easy for me. I won't be making a fresh install of Windows 8 for then to have to possibly update it and then download and install the 8.1 update. It's a mess and a security problem as the system will be vulnerable to all the exploits from the last twelve months while it downloads the update(s).


----------



## fateswarm

Did anyone see a feature that can really use on a desktop over 8? I currently still see only the 'shut down and sign out' extra submenu when right clicking the corner.


----------



## iNcontroL

So what would a non-enterprise user need to do to have a fresh install if we didn't purchase the original Windows 8?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> So what would a non-enterprise user need to do to have a fresh install if we didn't purchase the original Windows 8?


Fresh installs are easy. Just stick the dvd in a windows already running or mount an iso (no need to actually use disks nowadays (since Vista I think)), and then choose 'keep my files only' on setup.

'keep my files only' is a euphemism of 'fresh install but don't wipe the drive!', nothing else.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have all my data on my HDD and all my programs on my SSD. The only thing that got remotely messed up in the upgrade is that my libraries got borked. I use my libraries instead of folders because I don't store anything in the default "My Music/Video etc" folders as they are defaulted to the C: drive and all my stuff is on the D: drive. Now though clicking on the little folder in the taskbar just pulls up the My Computer window instead of my libraries which kind of sucks. Still looking into how to change the default location of all the folders to my D: drive rather than the C: folders...


You should still get libraries showing up when using the folder icon on the taskbar.


You should be able to change the locations by right clicking>properties >location
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whtchocla7e*
> 
> What a crap update. I can't use Windows mail anymore unless I log in to my windows crap live account. And when I do that, I have to enter my live password everytime to access my damn computer. Total fail.


You can disable password entry quite easily.
This How to works on 8.1 as well
http://www.overclock.net/a/how-to-enable-auto-logon-in-windows-7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*
> 
> Honest question. Why do I have to log into windows store to get the 8.1 update? Why doesn't it just update through the normal cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, can't people using a local account go into the store and get the update ? Brandon LeBlanc publicly said people would be able to do this. I hope he didn't lie.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you can use your local account on Windows 8 to update to Windows 8.1 from the Windows Store. You do not need a connected Microsoft account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2013/09/17/pricing-and-packaging-for-windows-8-1.aspx
Click to expand...

You can use a local account to get the update but 8.1 needs a live account to complete setup from what I could see when I updated mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Did anyone see a feature that can really use on a desktop over 8? I currently still see only the 'shut down and sign out' extra submenu when right clicking the corner.


Right click the "start button" in the lower left.


----------



## xxela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have all my data on my HDD and all my programs on my SSD. The only thing that got remotely messed up in the upgrade is that my libraries got borked. I use my libraries instead of folders because I don't store anything in the default "My Music/Video etc" folders as they are defaulted to the C: drive and all my stuff is on the D: drive. Now though clicking on the little folder in the taskbar just pulls up the My Computer window instead of my libraries which kind of sucks. Still looking into how to change the default location of all the folders to my D: drive rather than the C: folders...


Try right click on the left and check Show Libraries and next time you click file explorer in the taskbar you will have the libraries back


----------



## AngeloG.

Does it require activated Windows to show the update?


----------



## CalinTM

Windows 8.1 ISO, where ?


----------



## Levesque

Going to 8.1, everything was fine except 2 small things

My i1Pro calibration ''disappeared'', so I had to recalibrate my 3 monitors. It took 10 minutes, and I had to recalibrate them again anyway.









And I also had to redo my game specific 3D settings in Nvidia control panel also.

Except for those 2 small things, everything is working fine for me in 8.1.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whtchocla7e*
> 
> What a crap update. I can't use Windows mail anymore unless I log in to my windows crap live account. And when I do that, I have to enter my live password everytime to access my damn computer. Total fail.


http://www.pcworld.com/article/2015587/how-to-bypass-the-windows-8-password-screen.html


----------



## Kylepdalton

I don't know if this has been posted because the search is down on the site, but I have found this page extremely useful. Quite a few new keyboard shortcuts that make W8 nicer. I hardly use a mouse anyways so it was nice to find.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/keyboard-shortcuts

Also for those of you who have ridiculous passwords for your Microsoft accounts (I have to have a complex password for work) you can switch to using a 4 digit pin number instead for just that PC.

Finally has anyone figured out how to increase the concurrent users in 8.1? None of the patches work and the registry setting has been moved for it somewhere else.


----------



## uaedroid

I got this weird issue after upgrading to 8.1, my games becomes like 3D after upgrading. I rolled back my Nvidia driver to 327.23 WHQL and it resolved the issue. I am using the beta 331.40 when I upgrade.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I got this weird issue after upgrading to 8.1, my games becomes like 3D after upgrading. I rolled back my Nvidia driver to 327.23 WHQL and it resolved the issue. I am using the beta 331.40 when I upgrade.


Yes just turn off stereoscopic 3D in nvidia control panel.

One issue I had other than that was my punkbuster needed to be reinstalled for bf3.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

I have lots of weird issues lol.
Asus Xonar DX and Asus PCE-N53 aren't supported so I have no sound or Wifi (My fault for not seeing this)

Windows Explorer keeps crashing

Can't get my Three monitors working because of drivers (Two on HD5750 and One one Intel integrated)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I got this weird issue after upgrading to 8.1, my games becomes like 3D after upgrading. I rolled back my Nvidia driver to 327.23 WHQL and it resolved the issue. I am using the beta 331.40 when I upgrade.


----------



## psyside

Ok i need some help.

I tired everything, and i cant disable the login animation, the password is gone, i don't need to enter it, but the login animation is still there adding like 5 seconds + to my boot, making it 15 instead of 10.

On my windows 7, i had 10 seconds on 2 months old OS, which is embarrassing knowing windows 8 should boot really fast?

How to disable the animation? thanks.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Something that makes 8.1 even better is the fact Snipe Elite V2 actually works, now I can enjoy a game I bought in June that I could play due to 8.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This inability to do a system refresh or reinstall is super duper LAME! I can't get the Enterprise ISO to d/l properly and there is no way to do a reinstall because the files are missing! MS is about to be getting an angry phone call shortly...


----------



## skupples

they want you to buy a disk!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm not re-buying an OS I already bought two copies of...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Right click the "start button" in the lower left.


Yep that's what I said. It was actually there on 8 too but without the 'shut down' submenu. It had made the cries about "mah start menu" pointless.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm not re-buying an OS I already bought two copies of...


I'm in a similar boat... I have three windows 8 key's, two of them have been flagged as pirate... Waiting on Microsoft ruling on the matter, even though I have proof of purchase directly from MS website during the upgrade offer, they claim i never purchased them...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can use a local account to get the update but 8.1 needs a live account to complete setup from what I could see when I updated mine.


If that is true it is the second time Microsoft blatantly omits very important information to the consumers. What Brandon said would essentially be bait (you already downloaded the huge update...) and ultimately a lie.

The first serious omission is the also privacy related matter on the setup screen that completely omits that a certain feature - "Help protect your PC from unsafe files, apps..." - thy don't even name it (Smartscreen) sends information to Microsoft about every file you run and download. If people are not aware of this, they are much less likely to turn it off. They could have implemented it the same way Anti-virus programs work - download a database signatures file and check against that, but no, they want to have information about everything you do on the computer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Windows 8.1 ISO, where ?


Nowhere. They are not planning on making one.
Quote:


> I've had a few users ask whether Microsoft plans to make Media (.ISO) updates available to the general public for Windows 8.1. The answer is no.


http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-1-what-enterprise-users-need-to-know-7000022134/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Right click the "start button" in the lower left.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's what I said. It was actually there on 8 too but without the 'shut down' submenu. It had made the cries about "mah start menu" pointless.
Click to expand...

Not so fast.

The Start menu serves a lot of other purposes Windows 8.1 does not address. The most important one is related to the general philosophy of a desktop OS and its workflow: the Start menu does not require a complete context switch to a full screen menu that can't interact with the desktop or desktop applications. Moreover, the Start menu has all the stuff in one place, whereas in Windows 8.1 it's scattered across two, three or even four places: the Start screen, the right-click-context-pre-Windows-95-style-start-menu, the charms bar, and now even the search app or whatever it's called that you can invoke with a key combination without leaving the desktop.

Also, people working on 24", 27", 30" and 31.5" screens generally find it annoying and time consuming to be using a fullscreen menu that uses a huge physical space on-screen, which in turns takes longer to navigate around.

An example taken from the web:



The Start menu has all the programs organized alphabetically in a scroll down list which is much easier to go through.


----------



## Kevdog

I just tried to update and got this


----------



## skupples

the only thing I ever use on the win7 start button is the search & run feature. I haven't been into the all programs tab in years.


----------



## jlw777

I'm getting only 60hz @ 1440p options in games setting after upgrading. I have tried both 327.23 and 24 driver and have OC my monitor to satisfactory spec before using same method according to the Korean monitor thread. Even my my monitor setting shows 120hz under windows, graphical option in games show 60 hz. Anyone?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Not so fast.
> 
> The Start menu serves a lot of other purposes Windows 8.1 does not address. The most important one is related to the general philosophy of a desktop OS and its workflow: the Start menu does not require a complete context switch to a full screen menu


Wait, "not so fast". Are you aware you can *right* click (not left click) the corner and get a new menu? It doesn't send you to metro.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlw777*
> 
> I'm getting only 60hz @ 1440p options in games setting after upgrading. I have tried both 327.23 and 24 driver and have OC my monitor to satisfactory spec before using same method according to the Korean monitor thread. Even my my monitor setting shows 120hz under windows, graphical option in games show 60 hz. Anyone?


Possibly related:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434936/windows-8-1-poor-120hz-ui-performance/0_30

A user in this thread also says there are topics in the Windows sub-reddit on the issue.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Not so fast.
> 
> The Start menu serves a lot of other purposes Windows 8.1 does not address. The most important one is related to the general philosophy of a desktop OS and its workflow: the Start menu does not require a complete context switch to a full screen menu
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, "not so fast". Are you aware you can *right* click (not left click) the corner and get a new menu? It doesn't send you to metro.
Click to expand...

You're either willingly taking things out of context to make your point or you didn't read the whole post, I even mentioned what you said, literally in the next sentence you didn't quote.

The point you were making is that had the Shut down sub-menu on the right-click menu been in Windows 8 from the start, people wouldn't be crying about the lack of a Start menu. My whole argument starts with that not being the case at all. That isn't the only thing the Start menu is used for.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> You're either willingly taking things out of context to make your point or you didn't read the whole post, I even mentioned what you said, literally in the next sentence you didn't quote.
> 
> The point you were making is that had the Shut down sub-menu on the right-click menu been in Windows 8 from the start, people wouldn't be crying about the lack of a Start menu. My whole argument starts with that not being the case at all. That isn't the only thing the Start menu is used for.


OK, I find it fine for my needs though. I mainly needed control panel, device manager and now shut down etc.

For starting programs I have the most obvious ones (only 2-4) on metro and most on desktop, rarely I use the desktop-search of metro, it's probably the only thing it does well.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> If that is true it is the second time Microsoft blatantly omits very important information to the consumers. What Brandon said would essentially be bait (you already downloaded the huge update...) and ultimately a lie.
> 
> The first serious omission is the also privacy related matter on the setup screen that completely omits that a certain feature - "Help protect your PC from unsafe files, apps..." - thy don't even name it (Smartscreen) sends information to Microsoft about every file you run and download. If people are not aware of this, they are much less likely to turn it off. They could have implemented it the same way Anti-virus programs work - download a database signatures file and check against that, but no, they want to have information about everything you do on the computer.
> Nowhere. They are not planning on making one.
> http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-1-what-enterprise-users-need-to-know-7000022134/
> Not so fast.
> 
> The Start menu serves a lot of other purposes Windows 8.1 does not address. The most important one is related to the general philosophy of a desktop OS and its workflow: the Start menu does not require a complete context switch to a full screen menu that can't interact with the desktop or desktop applications. Moreover, the Start menu has all the stuff in one place, whereas in Windows 8.1 it's scattered across two, three or even four places: the Start screen, the right-click-context-pre-Windows-95-style-start-menu, the charms bar, and now even the search app or whatever it's called that you can invoke with a key combination without leaving the desktop.
> 
> Also, people working on a 24", 27", 30", 31.5" screens generally find it annoying and time consuming to be using a fullscreen menu that uses a huge physical space on-screen, which in turns takes longer to navigate around.
> 
> An example taken from the web:
> 
> 
> 
> The Start menu has all the programs organized alphabetically in a scroll down list which is much easier to go through.


How does the start menu popping up in a little window and a full screen start really differ in terms of workflow.

Not like you can use desktop apps with start menu open. Sure you can see your desktop but the metro menu still isn't interfering with your desktop apps as the metro menu is its own overlay. Simply Click what you would need just like you would with a start menu. In Fact Metro is probably better at workflow as you can find things easier and takes less clicks to open the program you want.

Though I still like my classic start, therefor using start8. Though going though all programs on the classic start menu isn't the quickest thing in the world, and why MS changed to the Metro Menu. You just have a problem adapting to it, though so am I. Not that it doesn't work fine, I just like the old look. If you want the old look back, plenty of 3rd party programs.

Wish windows 8.1 had the features modern mix brought to the table, as well as a metro start menu that acts as a window snapped to the left side of the screen when you clicked the start button. Would totally use that over Start8.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Right click start menu is all I need from the desktop (well and the taskbar). For everything else I launch from metro...


----------



## fateswarm

Don't sweat it, metro full screen is indeed nonsense for a desktop. It was designed with iPhone in mind, just like Android, but in this case, not all of us have it on a phone or a pad.

My favorite is not start menu either since it's cumbersome to navigate (and easy to accidentally close sub-menus), but a way to open category folder/groups located somewhere on the desktop (e.g. categories on a bar) and since I haven't found something robust enough for the desktop I just go old fashioned and make shapes of shortcuts and folder-categories on the desktop, at least that way they stay in place (especially with utilities that save their position).

edit: The irony (though not exactly, it's common sense) is that even on Android I find it nonsense to navigate through ALL icons or even by searching for them and I find folders of categories on its "desktops" much more easier and robust.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Don't sweat it, metro full screen is indeed nonsense for a desktop. It was designed with iPhone in mind, just like Android, but in this case, not all of us have it on a phone or a pad.
> 
> My favorite is not start menu either since it's cumbersome to navigate (and easy to accidentally close sub-menus), but a way to open category folder/groups located somewhere on the desktop (e.g. categories on a bar) and since I haven't found something robust enough for the desktop I just go old fashioned and make shapes of shortcuts and folder-categories on the desktop, at least that way they stay in place (especially with utilities that save their position).
> 
> edit: The irony (though not exactly, it's common sense) is that *even on Android I find it nonsense to navigate through ALL icons or even by searching for them and I find folders of categories on its "desktops" much more easier and robust.*


lol

I do that as well

One Page Dedicated to folders with names like "Meida", "News", "Utilities", "Games", and so on. Filled with the corresponding apps. No way am I going to go through androids long list of programs to open my apps. Along with my Home screen having my clock/weather widget and two rows underneath of my most commonly used apps.

Though I already put any commonly used app on my desktop anyways, as well as any game not in steam or origin.

I only use my start menu to open things like 3dmark or something.

Really wish MS would have a snapped metro menu on the left side of the screen for use as a start menu. Setup with titles for quick launch and the ability just to view all in alphabetical order if needed. I do dislike the full screen aspect of it. Maybe we will get another stardock program to fix it.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> If that is true it is the second time Microsoft blatantly omits very important information to the consumers. What Brandon said would essentially be bait (you already downloaded the huge update...) and ultimately a lie.


You can do it though? Once you download the update you can still use your local account. I'd did atleast, I wish I had made an image before hand so I do a step by step for people. It wasn't intuitive admittedly but you can.
Quote:


> The first serious omission is the also privacy related matter on the setup screen that completely omits that a certain feature - "Help protect your PC from unsafe files, apps..." - thy don't even name it (Smartscreen) sends information to Microsoft about every file you run and download. If people are not aware of this, they are much less likely to turn it off. They could have implemented it the same way Anti-virus programs work - download a database signatures file and check against that, but no, they want to have information about everything you do on the computer.


Smartscreen has been around since IE 8. Sure it is more pervasive in Windows 8 but not really terribly so. Full access UAC does nearly the exact same thing in Windows 7. Anyone that would choose to turn off UAC will turn off Smartscreen as well. They are right next to each other. This setup is more proactive than creating a database. If it was designed like a anti-virus then the responsibility would be on Microsoft to find and add apps to their blacklist. This way Microsoft can instead see what users are downloading and have a much larger and useful blacklist.

Don't get me wrong, for myself and most on this forum it is useless and annoying, but how many people here hate UAC with a passion and will turn everything off anyways. The rest of Windows users probably need it.
Quote:


> Nowhere. They are not planning on making one.
> http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-1-what-enterprise-users-need-to-know-7000022134/


They do exist though. I have the 8.1 ISOs for all three editions. If you buy a copy now you will get a 8.1 disk. Otherwise you have to use your 8 license and then update because of the license key setups (it is not handled the same as 7). You can also go straight from 7 to 8.1 if you use the upgrade option in control center.

You can also go the long way around to get the disk by following the instructions on the bottom of this page. I had a friend do it earlier today when he couldn't download the ISO from me.

http://www.ghacks.net/2013/10/19/download-windows-8-1-iso-image/


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> How does the start menu popping up in a little window and a full screen start really differ in terms of workflow.
> 
> Not like you can use desktop apps with start menu open. Sure you can see your desktop but the metro menu still isn't interfering with your desktop apps as the metro menu is its own overlay. Simply Click what you would need just like you would with a start menu. In Fact Metro is probably better at workflow as you can find things easier and takes less clicks to open the program you want.
> 
> Though I still like my classic start, therefor using start8. Though going though all programs on the classic start menu isn't the quickest thing in the world, and why MS changed to the Metro Menu. You just have a problem adapting to it, though so am I. Not that it doesn't work fine, I just like the old look. If you want the old look back, plenty of 3rd party programs.
> 
> Wish windows 8.1 had the features modern mix brought to the table, as well as a metro start menu that acts as a window snapped to the left side of the screen when you clicked the start button. Would totally use that over Start8.


The All Apps menu organization sucks. Lack of folders and subfolders make it a pain to navigate through, especially if you have specialized software that tend to have 15 introduction and user guide PDFs put on the All Apps menu. And since they' all tend to say "User Guide" or "Introduction," without the subfolders, it's impossible to tell which part of the program they apply to or what language they are in.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> The All Apps menu organization sucks. Lack of folders and subfolders make it a pain to navigate through, especially if you have specialized software that tend to have 15 introduction and user guide PDFs put on the All Apps menu. And since they' all tend to say "User Guide" or "Introduction," without the subfolders, it's impossible to tell which part of the program they apply to or what language they are in.


Autodesk. When you have 6 Autodesk products installed you end up with half of the start screen devoted to it alone. Add in other products like that and it is ridiculous looking for something like a utility that comes with those programs. Sure it is fine if you remember the name of it so you can just start typing it and find it, but when you have at least 30 or 40 of small rarely used utilities you never remember the names.

With 8.1 that is probably my biggest if not only complaint with it as a workstation OS.


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Autodesk. When you have 6 Autodesk products installed you end up with half of the start screen devoted to it alone. Add in other products like that and it is ridiculous looking for something like a utility that comes with those programs. Sure it is fine if you remember the name of it so you can just start typing it and find it, but when you have at least 30 or 40 of small rarely used utilities you never remember the names.
> 
> With 8.1 that is probably my biggest if not only complaint with it as a workstation OS.


Comsol alone takes up half my screen with PDF files. Cadence and Comsol combined take up the entire screen.


----------



## RiverOfIce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Wait a minute, can't people using a local account go into the store and get the update ? Brandon LeBlanc publicly said people would be able to do this. I hope he didn't lie.
> http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2013/09/17/pricing-and-packaging-for-windows-8-1.aspx


Honestly. When I click on the store icon it asks me to log in or cancel. I set up the pc as a local account only, maybe a year ago-ish and never really used it much. Windows 8 is such a nightmare it is easier to use the other laptops.

Any ideas? Do I have to sign into the store to download 8.1?


----------



## newbrevolution

Posted 4 hours ago on CNet

Microsoft yanks Windows RT 8.1 update from Windows Store


----------



## newbrevolution

Users with local account issues may want to check out this:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-security/windows-81-removing-local-account-bug-during/f2c43beb-7035-43ed-86f6-6d5560746222


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*
> 
> Honestly. When I click on the store icon it asks me to log in or cancel. I set up the pc as a local account only, maybe a year ago-ish and never really used it much. Windows 8 is such a nightmare it is easier to use the other laptops.
> 
> Any ideas? Do I have to sign into the store to download 8.1?


I'm not 100% sure but try the upgrade assistant from control panel to get 8.1 without going through the store. If that doesn't do it the head here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/buy and hit upgrade now.

You may need to sign in because of the license key issues. After you sign in you can still set up a local account on 8.1 two ways. First way is to unplug it from the network after it starts the update. The next way is to type a bogus email in during set up and then erase it and the local account option will appear. Technically a third way would be to set it up and then add another user and delete trhe MS account linked one.


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Users with local account issues may want to check out this:
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-security/windows-81-removing-local-account-bug-during/f2c43beb-7035-43ed-86f6-6d5560746222


This has been known since the 8.1 preview. It almost seems like they didn't do anything from the preview to the actual consumer release.


----------



## phre0n

i was having an issue updating my dads laptop earlier, it came with Windows 8, went to install 8.1 and keeps telling me i don't have the correct cd-key ._____________.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> Smartscreen has been around since IE 8. Sure it is more pervasive in Windows 8 but not really terribly so. Full access UAC does nearly the exact same thing in Windows 7. Anyone that would choose to turn off UAC will turn off Smartscreen as well. They are right next to each other. This setup is more proactive than creating a database. If it was designed like a anti-virus then the responsibility would be on Microsoft to find and add apps to their blacklist. This way Microsoft can instead see what users are downloading and have a much larger and useful blacklist.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, for myself and most on this forum it is useless and annoying, but how many people here hate UAC with a passion and will turn everything off anyways. The rest of Windows users probably need it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere. They are not planning on making one.
> http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-1-what-enterprise-users-need-to-know-7000022134/
> 
> 
> 
> They do exist though. I have the 8.1 ISOs for all three editions. If you buy a copy now you will get a 8.1 disk. Otherwise you have to use your 8 license and then update because of the license key setups (it is not handled the same as 7). You can also go straight from 7 to 8.1 if you use the upgrade option in control center.
> 
> You can also go the long way around to get the disk by following the instructions on the bottom of this page. I had a friend do it earlier today when he couldn't download the ISO from me.
> 
> http://www.ghacks.net/2013/10/19/download-windows-8-1-iso-image/
Click to expand...

1. There is no way to forgive Microsoft for this lack of information during the setup process. People are being lured into giving information about what programs they use in exchange for a little added security *without being informed at all*. There is really no excuse for this, stop trying to excuse them. If this was done just like Anti-virus applications work, you would even be protected from files you try to run while off-line; with the way the system is made, if you go off-line, it will give you a warning message each time you want to run a program because it can't check on-line to see if it's safe.

Besides, your argument "If it was designed like a anti-virus then the responsibility would be on Microsoft to find and add apps to their blacklist." is completely flawed. They have to test all those programs internally so see if they are dangerous, how will they know if they are dangerous in the first place ? By customer's OSes becoming corrupted and, provided they can still boot, sending the corresponding telemetry, and then leaving Microsoft to do the guesswork of which of the last files the user ran caused the problem and what problem it actually is ? Don't you see this is nothing but a cheap tactic to get to know people's habits for free and to try to get them to be always on-line so their habits can be traced more easily ?

And what do you mean by "Full access UAC does nearly the exact same thing in Windows 7" ? No it doesn't, it just checks to see if files have a signature and asks for your permission, it's not even remotely the same.

2. What a mess. If you really have to go through all of that in order to get the 8.1 ISO and activate it sucessfully *in order to make a clean install* - that is the point, upgrading from Windows 7 isn't a solution (which is a mess anyway as it doesn't let you keep your programs, unlike going from 7 to 8) and buying the OS _again_ is really not a solution either, then I'd rather take a course on Linux and how to set up WINE to run my Windows programs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> The All Apps menu organization sucks. Lack of folders and subfolders make it a pain to navigate through, especially if you have specialized software that tend to have 15 introduction and user guide PDFs put on the All Apps menu. And since they' all tend to say "User Guide" or "Introduction," without the subfolders, it's impossible to tell which part of the program they apply to or what language they are in.


This is also what I'm talking about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Users with local account issues may want to check out this:
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-security/windows-81-removing-local-account-bug-during/f2c43beb-7035-43ed-86f6-6d5560746222


At this point I can only say one thing about Microsoft's behaviour: despicable.

Honestly, they are just begging to be hit by a bunch of privacy lawsuits (see the other thing I mentioned about Microsoft not disclosing information about Smartscreen during the setup process a post above also) for not making options about the customer's privacy clear and going out of their way to lure people to sign in with an account.


----------



## Dyaems

Guys,

what does this small icons mean? the one with a down arrow and the underline under it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Download?


----------



## Dyaems

i dont think it is, not sure though! when i click on the apps (even the mail app has it) it goes in without problems

edit: when i go to all programs, it is saying "install" under the app name, thinking it has not yet been installed? although when i check the apps at the windows store, they are already installed.

maybe it is a syncing issue since i disabled them.

edit2: i enabled syncing again and it did not do anything to fix it so i disabled it again. no problems though since it is not really bugging me that much. it was working properly last night though.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> 1. There is no way to forgive Microsoft for this lack of information during the setup process. People are being lured into giving information about what programs they use in exchange for a little added security *without being informed at all*. There is really no excuse for this, stop trying to excuse them. If this was done just like Anti-virus applications work, you would even be protected from files you try to run while off-line; with the way the system is made, if you go off-line, it will give you a warning message each time you want to run a program because it can't check on-line to see if it's safe.
> 
> Besides, your argument "If it was designed like a anti-virus then the responsibility would be on Microsoft to find and add apps to their blacklist." is completely flawed. They have to test all those programs internally so see if they are dangerous, how will they know if they are dangerous in the first place ? By customer's OSes becoming corrupted and, provided they can still boot, sending the corresponding telemetry, and then leaving Microsoft to do the guesswork of which of the last files the user ran caused the problem and what problem it actually is ? Don't you see this is nothing but a cheap tactic to get to know people's habits for free and to try to get them to be always on-line so their habits can be traced more easily ?
> 
> And what do you mean by "Full access UAC does nearly the exact same thing in Windows 7" ? No it doesn't, it just checks to see if files have a signature and asks for your permission, it's not even remotely the same.
> 
> 2. What a mess. If you really have to go through all of that in order to get the 8.1 ISO and activate it sucessfully *in order to make a clean install* - that is the point, upgrading from Windows 7 isn't a solution (which is a mess anyway as it doesn't let you keep your programs, unlike going from 7 to 8) and buying the OS _again_ is really not a solution either, then I'd rather take a course on Linux and how to set up WINE to run my Windows programs.
> This is also what I'm talking about.
> At this point I can only say one thing about Microsoft's behaviour: despicable.
> 
> Honestly, they are just begging to be hit by a bunch of privacy lawsuits (see the other thing I mentioned about Microsoft not disclosing information about Smartscreen during the setup process a post above also) for not making options about the customer's privacy clear and going out of their way to lure people to sign in with an account.


I'd really suggest taking a look at CEIP (Customer Experience Improvement Program) in Windows 7. Unless you turned it off it does the exact same thing as SmartScreen and the privacy settings in Windows 8.

In fact go do a little reading, this has occurred in every Windows edition, but it seems everyone should know that because they tell you upfront about it. Right? No they don't, just like Windows 8. It seems as though you didn't know so it might be a good idea to figure it out and turn it off. You should also read up on WAT (Windows Activation Technologies) cause it does the same. Oh don't forget to disable SpyNet too cause... well you should be getting the picture by now.

Windows 7

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/windows-7-privacy-statement?T1=statement#T1=statement
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/windows-7-privacy-statement?T1=statement#T1=supplement
http://fe1.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/vistaprivacy.aspx?ln=en-us

Windows 8
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/windows-8-privacy-statement#T1=highlights
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/windows-8-privacy-statement#T1=statement
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/windows-8-privacy-statement#T1=supplement

You also seem to be uninformed how AV's collect data as well. They do it the same way, and for a little shock and horror, they sale or give to third parties.

http://www.avg.com/us-en/privacy

Don't forget information Steam and Origin collects and sends unless you opt out as well. Surely everyone knows to opt out of nearly every single application they install that has a way of self updating.









To clear up some information, you can certainly go offline and not be blocked from starting an app (and it . The reason this had to be done is due to the fact Microsoft accepts a certain amount of liability with anything in the appstore. Microsoft is not a software company in the strictest sense so taking care of the appstore is somewhat new so they made it just like every other appstore. If it ends up on your PC because it came from the appstore guess who's fault it is.

I don't have to defend Microsoft at all, I don't think it is necessary for me but the majority of users it is.

As for installing 8.1 I don't see too big of a problem doing a clean install. You insert your disk and install Windows 8 then you install updates. There are 8.1 ISOs out there but they aren't downloadable by everyone (legally at least). At any rate it isn't a drastic change to just let Windows update for you after an install. The reason at the moment it is handled this way due to how license keys are handled. I think it is daft myself but I really don't see how this is really that difficult. I managed to install 8.1 without using my Microsoft account and doing any searching on how to do it. I think the ISO should be available of course as it makes life easier.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't have any issue with offering the update through the appstore but I do have an issue with not being able to do a clean install once the update is completed. This is due to the fact that MS inexplicably forgot to include the files Windows needs to do a refresh or clean install of itself. Since there is no physical media at all (in my particular install scenario anyway) this becomes a massive problem as I need to do a clean install to fix a bunch of crap that has been adding up over the past 6 months. Just seems extraordinarily daft to me not to include the files needed to do these installations with the 8.1 upgrade through the appstore and is going to require a call to MS to fix.

Incidentally, I did see the workaround posted earlier of using the Enterprise ISO to get these missing files but for some reason the Enterprise d/l refuses to work for me. Has anybody else tried that yet?


----------



## Mainsil

It may be a coincidence, but I seem to be missing several applications (not just steam) after upgrading to 8.1. The directories are gone, and the shortcuts are dead links. When I go to "uninstall a program", it seems to think they are still around, so presumably they were just deleted rather than uninstalled. I used at least one of the missing applications before the install (steam). Nothing critical was missing, but it is a bit annoying to have to reinstall stuff. Full virus scan showed nothing.









Anyone else have applications go missing after the update?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> I'd really suggest taking a look at CEIP (Customer Experience Improvement Program) in Windows 7. Unless you turned it off it does the exact same thing as SmartScreen and the privacy settings in Windows 8.
> 
> In fact go do a little reading, this has occurred in every Windows edition, but it seems everyone should know that because they tell you upfront about it. Right? No they don't, just like Windows 8. It seems as though you didn't know so it might be a good idea to figure it out and turn it off. You should also read up on WAT (Windows Activation Technologies) cause it does the same. Oh don't forget to disable SpyNet too cause... well you should be getting the picture by now.
> 
> Windows 7
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/windows-7-privacy-statement?T1=statement#T1=statement
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/windows-7-privacy-statement?T1=statement#T1=supplement
> http://fe1.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/vistaprivacy.aspx?ln=en-us
> 
> Windows 8
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/windows-8-privacy-statement#T1=highlights
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/windows-8-privacy-statement#T1=statement
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/windows-8-privacy-statement#T1=supplement
> 
> You also seem to be uninformed how AV's collect data as well. They do it the same way, and for a little shock and horror, they sale or give to third parties.
> 
> http://www.avg.com/us-en/privacy
> 
> Don't forget information Steam and Origin collects and sends unless you opt out as well. Surely everyone knows to opt out of nearly every single application they install that has a way of self updating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clear up some information, you can certainly go offline and not be blocked from starting an app (and it . The reason this had to be done is due to the fact Microsoft accepts a certain amount of liability with anything in the appstore. Microsoft is not a software company in the strictest sense so taking care of the appstore is somewhat new so they made it just like every other appstore. If it ends up on your PC because it came from the appstore guess who's fault it is.
> 
> I don't have to defend Microsoft at all, I don't think it is necessary for me but the majority of users it is.
> 
> As for installing 8.1 I don't see too big of a problem doing a clean install. You insert your disk and install Windows 8 then you install updates. There are 8.1 ISOs out there but they aren't downloadable by everyone (legally at least). At any rate it isn't a drastic change to just let Windows update for you after an install. The reason at the moment it is handled this way due to how license keys are handled. I think it is daft myself but I really don't see how this is really that difficult. I managed to install 8.1 without using my Microsoft account and doing any searching on how to do it. I think the ISO should be available of course as it makes life easier.


You have no idea how CEIP works or what it is for in Windows 7 to say it does the exact same thing as Smartscreen in Windows 8. Instead of telling others to go do a little reading, I think that advice applies to you.

And yes, I have it disabled. Apparently Microsoft thinks it can just read telemetry data and draw their own conclusions to meet their objectives without talking to customers and trying to know what they want and how they feel, so I just turned it off, as Windows 8 proved to me that they are leveraging it in the wrong way. If a Formula 1 engineer tunes the car by solely looking at the telemetry data and doesn't talk with the driver, I can tell you that team won't work very well, and they certainly won't win championships.

And yet you continue to excuse them for their behaviour and even bring the tinfoil hattery demagogic argument into play, congratulations. They are not informing customers of the full meaning of what each option does in terms of privacy. They did the same thing before ? Other companies do it too ? So what ? When has that become an excuse ?

Oh, and I seem to be uninformed of how AV's collect data as well ? How nice, do you know the privacy statement and configuration options of every single AV maker and program out there or just that one from AVG ? Do you ? I know exactly what I'm sharing with the AV maker of my software because I was properly informed during setup, which is something Microsoft isn't doing with the Windows 8.1 setup.

As to Steam and Origin, I don't even know why you're using that emoticon, it doesn't do you any favours, really. So what, if the majority of people don't read EULAS and the subsequent updates and usually just click OK, people like me aren't allowed to protest when something isn't right just because of the dismal _status quo_ regarding consumer's awareness to certain problems ? Your logic underlines everything that is wrong with consumer rights.

Oh, and in case you don't know, the Hardware Survey in Steam *is opt-in*, not opt-out; in Origin it's mandatory. It's a whole different mindset when it comes to customer relations and respecting people's privacy and the right to make a decision.

As to installing Windows 8.1, it's a mess of a procedure, period, you are essentially downloading the OS all over again (it's 3.6 GB, that is the size of Windows 8's .ISO), you're losing time and money and even susceptible to all the security exploits from the past 12 months while the update(s) are being downloaded and installed.


----------



## Kylepdalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> And yet you continue to excuse them for their behaviour and even bring the tinfoil hattery demagogic argument into play, congratulations. They are not informing customers of the full meaning of what each option does in terms of privacy. They did the same thing before ? Other companies do it too ? So what ? When has that become an excuse ?
> 
> As to installing Windows 8.1, it is a mess of a procedure, period, you are essentially downloading the OS all over again (it's 3.6 GB, that is the size of Windows 8's .ISO), you're losing time and money and even susceptible to all the security exploits from the past 12 months while the update(s) are being installed.


I'll ignore the rest as I am quite sure I know exactly what I am talking about with securing Windows. We can end that conversation there and move on.

I will say I agree that these things should be more known to users. Myself and you as well would rather have it the other way around where we opt-in for things instead of having to hunt them down and turn them off.

The mind blowing thing for me though with your argument is that you are complaining about something that has never been any other way. This is not something new that Microsoft has come up with. This whole privacy issues here lately I think are great, people are finally becoming aware of it. I am glad for that but the notion that they have just started do it is ludicrous. I am even glad you are pointing it out to everyone as well because 80% of the population doesn't have a clue still. Just remind yourself and others that the steps should be taken in everything you do, every OS install, every program install, every account set up, and every device you purchase because it happens everywhere. It isn't new it has always been happening.

As for the install. Yes, it is annoying for enthusiast home users as we are the only ones who really do re-installs or clean installs any ways. Like I said though there are ISOs out there. Anyone who would be doing it where it could effect income will have access to a disk , WDS, or imaging and cloning. The fifteen minutes you have to wait while downloading the update isn't exactly a security problem. It isn't like the firewall shuts down and AV turns off. You should be behind several steps within your network to prevent it from happening. Possible? Yes, but about the same chance as getting hit by lightning.

The issue is the same as Windows 7 as well though. Great you have a Windows 7 SP1 ISO, but you still have to get all the same updates that followed it, about 2 years worth.Would that not be at risk until you can update? A Windows ISO is very compressed while the update is not, that accounts for the discrepancies in size you are not downloading almost the entire OS again. Screwy and annoying? Yes, I won't argue it isn't but it isn't difficult either.

You're angry and you have every right to be, I don't care for it myself in some situations. I'm quite happy to let you voice your opinions but you're trying to argue points as though only Windows 8 is the problem. Everything is the problem. Just understand that and guide people towards correcting it.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> ... If a Formula 1 engineer tunes the car by solely looking at the telemetry data and doesn't talk with the driver, I can tell you that team won't work very well, and they certainly won't win championships ...


Not to mention what will happen if a team begins imposing on its drivers changes of this kind:


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> I'll ignore the rest as I am quite sure I know exactly what I am talking about with securing Windows. We can end that conversation there and move on.
> 
> I will say I agree that these things should be more known to users. Myself and you as well would rather have it the other way around where we opt-in for things instead of having to hunt them down and turn them off.
> 
> The mind blowing thing for me though with your argument is that you are complaining about something that has never been any other way. This is not something new that Microsoft has come up with. This whole privacy issues here lately I think are great, people are finally becoming aware of it. I am glad for that but the notion that they have just started do it is ludicrous. I am even glad you are pointing it out to everyone as well because 80% of the population doesn't have a clue still. Just remind yourself and others that the steps should be taken in everything you do, every OS install, every program install, every account set up, and every device you purchase because it happens everywhere. It isn't new it has always been happening.
> 
> As for the install. Yes, it is annoying for enthusiast home users as we are the only ones who really do re-installs or clean installs any ways. Like I said though there are ISOs out there. Anyone who would be doing it where it could effect income will have access to a disk , WDS, or imaging and cloning. The fifteen minutes you have to wait while downloading the update isn't exactly a security problem. It isn't like the firewall shuts down and AV turns off. You should be behind several steps within your network to prevent it from happening. Possible? Yes, but about the same chance as getting hit by lightning.
> 
> The issue is the same as Windows 7 as well though. Great you have a Windows 7 SP1 ISO, but you still have to get all the same updates that followed it, about 2 years worth.Would that not be at risk until you can update? A Windows ISO is very compressed while the update is not, that accounts for the discrepancies in size you are not downloading almost the entire OS again. Screwy and annoying? Yes, I won't argue it isn't but it isn't difficult either.
> 
> You're angry and you have every right to be, I don't care for it myself in some situations. I'm quite happy to let you voice your opinions but you're trying to argue points as though only Windows 8 is the problem. Everything is the problem. Just understand that and guide people towards correcting it.


You'll ignore the rest ? Like when I pointed out that you were wrong about CEIP, or about Steam and Origin not even being the same in regards to privacy ? Or about different AV's having different EULAs and different configuration options and different setup procedures with more or less information to the consumer ? Ok, then.

Regarding the *specific privacy issue* I'm talking about, that is exactly it, it's a specific privacy issue, you must have confused something when you write "you are complaining about something that has never been any other way." *because that is blatantly false* - Smartscreen in Windows 8 is now system wide, that is entirely new compared to Windows 7 where you only have it through IE, and Microsoft is not informing consumers during the setup procedure as to what the function really does, they don't even name it specifically, they opt to hide behind a more general description.

As to Windows 7, don't worry, I have complained about there not being a Service Pack 2 a few days ago in another thread. And just like I said in that thread (and this is not directed at you), I don't really want new features, I understand Microsoft runs a business and wants to make money from new software, but I do expect Microsoft to provide better customer support for a product that is still covered - Microsoft should understand that in this day and age of broadband where people are always on-line, automated attacks are very common. Many years ago I got a Windows XP machine infected only because it was on-line. It was in the SP1 days where some nasty viruses were circulating and I had just done a fresh install and was installing updates - only that. I learned to install SP1 off-line instead of downloading it from Windows Update that day. I'm not saying something exactly the same could happen today because back in the pre SP2 days Windows XP's Firewall came turned off by default so it was perhaps easier, but the general idea is that the mere fact you're on-line with an outdated OS opens up an opportunity window for automated attacks bigger than it need be. Back in May of last year a fresh install of Windows 7 SP1 already needed more than 100 updates, I can only imagine it's probably up to 200 right now.

So, yes, I will point out problems in every situation where I think it's warranted. In an earlier post I even pointed out the privacy problems of both Windows 8 integrating Bing with local search *and* the fact Ubuntu was doing the same with Amazon search. I don't come here to criticize Microsoft just because, I always try to do constructive criticism, no matter the entity.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> ... If a Formula 1 engineer tunes the car by solely looking at the telemetry data and doesn't talk with the driver, I can tell you that team won't work very well, and they certainly won't win championships ...
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention what will happen if a team begins imposing on its drivers changes of this kind:
Click to expand...











That is pole position worthy, Sir.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Yes just turn off stereoscopic 3D in nvidia control panel.
> 
> One issue I had other than that was my punkbuster needed to be reinstalled for bf3.


Thank you Wildcard36qs, yes, me too, got that punkbuster need to be reinstalled. + rep!


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


Thanks a lot djriful, now I know. +rep


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> I got this weird issue after upgrading to 8.1, my games becomes like 3D after upgrading. I rolled back my Nvidia driver to 327.23 WHQL and it resolved the issue. I am using the beta 331.40 when I upgrade.


I just realized I had this same exact issue with my 8.1 upgrade. All my games were attempting to run in 3D. For some reason stereoscopic 3D was enabled in my NVCP. I unchecked it and all is well. Strange though...


----------



## randomizer

Man, what did they do to Explorer? The Desktop is now shown in at least 4 different places, and at least 3 are visible at the same time if you expand just the "This PC" node and also have Favourites visible.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm just getting tired of pop ups telling me to put my mouse here or there to see features. I thought they would go away after the first try but they just sit there all the time telling me to poke the corners.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Do what it suggests and then they will go away...


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm just getting tired of pop ups telling me to put my mouse here or there to see features. I thought they would go away after the first try but they just sit there all the time telling me to poke the corners.


They stopped for me once I did them all.


----------



## skupples

200+ updates and 30+ restarts... Or so it feels. Oh wait, just found another one, 31 restarts.


----------



## Ksireaper

Just upgraded to 8.1. Loving the updates so far. It is great.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody figured out any way to do a clean install yet?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anybody figured out any way to do a clean install yet?


Upgrade

Use magic jelly bean and write down your key.

Download ISO and do clean install and just use the reg edit to think you updated?

Or use the Refresh Option.

I don't think there is a way to get the windows 8.1 key without going though the automated upgrade.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No I mean anybody figured out a way to do a clean install after upgrading through the store? Apparently there are missing files in the upgrade that make refreshing or clean installing impossible. Since I downloaded my original copy of Win8 and the 8.1 upgrade, I've never had any physical media so now it would seem that I am unable to do a format and reinstall at all...


----------



## skupples

Time for a phone call to that magical hotline...


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I for one would like to take the time to appreciate how far installation technology has come. I installed a fresh copy of Windows 8.1 from within Windows 7. No messing around with cd's/usb, wonderful









idk how long this has been possible, but it blew my mind


----------



## Granzon

I did a clean install of windows 8.1 by using this tricks here: http://www.eightforums.com/installation-setup/33164-how-download-windows-8-1-iso.html
Just make sure you have a retail Win 8 pro key.

I don't know if that works anymore. Now I have a clean 8.1 install. So far not liking 8.1 atm. Too many crashes during gaming compared to 8.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> I did a clean install of windows 8.1 by using this tricks here: http://www.eightforums.com/installation-setup/33164-how-download-windows-8-1-iso.html
> Just make sure you have a retail Win 8 pro key.
> 
> I don't know if that works anymore. Now I have a clean 8.1 install. So far not liking 8.1 atm. Too many crashes during gaming compared to 8.


What does he mean by "Run the Win8.1 Setup" in step 3? When I clicked on 8.1 from the appstore everything was automated and there was no option to setup that I recall...


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What does he mean by "Run the Win8.1 Setup" in step 3? When I clicked on 8.1 from the appstore everything was automated and there was no option to setup that I recall...


Yes, I also did not see any option for a clean install, all automated during the update.


----------



## Derp

I still don't understand why the hell there isn't a page on Microsoft's website that allows you to download a fresh ISO for ANY of their operating systems as long as you provide the legit key that you plan on using before they allow the download.

Why is this so hard?


----------



## Granzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What does he mean by "Run the Win8.1 Setup" in step 3? When I clicked on 8.1 from the appstore everything was automated and there was no option to setup that I recall...


On step 3, what I did is click the win8.1 setup, and it should produce an error, or if not you can force exit. Then after that I click the win 8.1 setup again, and it will download the ISO. Thats what I did to get the ISO.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> lol
> 
> I do that as well
> 
> One Page Dedicated to folders with names like "Meida", "News", "Utilities", "Games", and so on. Filled with the corresponding apps. No way am I going to go through androids long list of programs to open my apps. Along with my Home screen having my clock/weather widget and two rows underneath of my most commonly used apps.
> 
> Though I already put any commonly used app on my desktop anyways, as well as any game not in steam or origin.
> 
> I only use my start menu to open things like 3dmark or something.
> 
> Really wish MS would have a snapped metro menu on the left side of the screen for use as a start menu. Setup with titles for quick launch and the ability just to view all in alphabetical order if needed. I do dislike the full screen aspect of it. Maybe we will get another stardock program to fix it.


I was thinking the obsession with throwing all icons to the user in bulk is mainly for clueless or disorganized users or users that see computers as gadgets they use once in a blue moon. A computer enthusiast will *know* what applications he has and will *know* where they are, often in categories he made himself etc.

By the way, if something extremely obscure is needed, e.g. the app of a utility that was never needed to start directly but an update unexpectedly made it important to find it, then just a desktop-search could be needed, and it's I think the only thing metro does well, desktop search, though I also suspect the very reason 8/8.1 exists is because someone told them 7's desktop search sucks and in their quest to fix it they came up with metro and then said, wait a second, let's build a mobile platform over it as well (wild speculation, I can't prove it).


----------



## CalinTM

What greedy bastards are those MS prople. Only MSDN subscribers can download windows 8.1 ISO image







)


----------



## Hyolyn

Ill stick to 7, thanks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> On step 3, *what I did is click the win8.1 setup*, and it should produce an error, or if not you can force exit. Then after that I click the win 8.1 setup again, and it will download the ISO. Thats what I did to get the ISO.


Where? In the Store?


----------



## RiverOfIce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylepdalton*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but try the upgrade assistant from control panel to get 8.1 without going through the store. If that doesn't do it the head here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/buy and hit upgrade now.
> 
> You may need to sign in because of the license key issues. After you sign in you can still set up a local account on 8.1 two ways. First way is to unplug it from the network after it starts the update. The next way is to type a bogus email in during set up and then erase it and the local account option will appear. Technically a third way would be to set it up and then add another user and delete trhe MS account linked one.


Everything I am trying is requiring me to create an email account and sign in. After using windows 8 for 3 hours this morning, I hate it more and have a headache. Is there any chance you can intall something like kde or unity or something?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*
> 
> Everything I am trying is requiring me to create an email account and sign in. After using windows 8 for 3 hours this morning, I hate it more and have a headache. Is there any chance you can intall something like kde or unity or something?


If you see 'use existing account' click it. It avoids needing an email and microsoft account and just uses a windows old-fashioned account.

Their wording and UI in general is misleading to make it seem a web account is required, there should be laws against this deception.


----------



## Granzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where? In the Store?


In this link. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where? In the Store?
> 
> 
> 
> In this link. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only
Click to expand...

It doesn't work. I've tried twice yesterday, and just downloaded the same file again to see if they had patched something in the meantime, just tried four times, it doesn't work. It's appalling they are providing a broken assistant. Anyway, they already said to a site they wouldn't be providing an .ISO, I have no idea why the option even appears.


----------



## mitchtaydev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> It doesn't work. I've tried twice yesterday, and just downloaded the same file again to see if they had patched something in the meantime, just tried four times, it doesn't work. It's appalling they are providing a broken assistant. Anyway, they already said to a site they wouldn't be providing an .ISO, I have no idea why the option even appears.


I made my own bootable ISO, however it won't accept a window 8 cd key ... yet. Still working on that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchtaydev*
> 
> I made my own bootable ISO, however it won't accept a window 8 cd key ... yet. Still working on that.


You install with fake 8.1 key and change key once you boot up to 8. Worked for me.


----------



## mitchtaydev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You install with fake 8.1 key and change key once you boot up to 8. Worked for me.


I didn't think of that. It may have to be the solution, I would have preferred to be able to use my normal key but this will definitely do. I can now add 8.1 to my pxe server for network installation.


----------



## CalinTM

I guess they really want for us to download 8.1 from Store each time we reinstall our OS.... i'm not installing 8.1 until they offer official windows 8.1 ISO.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> I guess they really want for us to download 8.1 from Store each time we reinstall our OS.... i'm not installing 8.1 until they offer official windows 8.1 ISO.


They do. There is a kind of setup utility that let's you make ISOs. It uses your key and makes specialized ISOs based on that key.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> I guess they really want for us to download 8.1 from Store each time we reinstall our OS.... i'm not installing 8.1 until they offer official windows 8.1 ISO.


Try this

http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-download-windows-81-iso-windows-8-product-key


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> I guess they really want for us to download 8.1 from Store each time we reinstall our OS.... i'm not installing 8.1 until they offer official windows 8.1 ISO.
> 
> 
> 
> They do. There is a kind of setup utility that let's you make ISOs. It uses your key and makes specialized ISOs based on that key.
Click to expand...

The kind of which I posted a screenshot of, and that doesn't work, because even though they said they wouldn't to Mary Joe Foley, the assistant has the option that doesn't do anything ?


----------



## RiverOfIce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> If you see 'use existing account' click it. It avoids needing an email and microsoft account and just uses a windows old-fashioned account.
> 
> Their wording and UI in general is misleading to make it seem a web account is required, there should be laws against this deception.


Nope. So when click on the upgrade button in the store, I get brought to a screen that says

"Switch to a Microsoft account on this pc, many apps and services liek this one rely on a Microsoft account to sync content and setting across devices. We we'll help you set up your Microsoft account now. Firs confirm your password (we need to know it is you) "user name" Current password."

Type in current password

The next page says sign into Microsoft account.... asks for email and password.

.
Does have one link at the bottom called create a new account and privacy statement.

No other links on the page. I have googled it and so far it seems not possible.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is so stupid. Why on earth am I not allowed to do a clean install MS??? Am I supposed to hope that this copy never gets corrupted or a virus or has any other of a million issues that I may need to do a clean install to fix?????


----------



## mitchtaydev

I know I can always do a clean install of Windows 8 OEM but do we have any guarantees that the update will stay free indefinitely through the windows store?
And besides that, it seems to long winded to have to install windows 8 and then download nearly 4GB of files per machine that needs reinstalling. Some of us don't have unlimited bandwidth.

I think the best option so far is to get your hands on a copy of the 8.1 iso, use any cd key to install the software and then change the product key later. I just wonder if this will work for OEM keys as well as retail ones?!?!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is the method I'm using right now (it was mentioned earlier but this is a good walkthrough):

http://www.neowin.net/news/here-is-how-to-get-the-windows-81-iso-and-create-a-usb-install-stick

This is a workaround though and you'll still need a generic win8 key to start the installation as your real win8 key won't work for 8.1. You can get the generic one at the bottom of this page:

http://www.eightforums.com/windows-8-news/30445-windows-8-1-rtm-core-pro-enterprise-x86-x64-leaked.html#post272401

Pretty ridiculous that you have to go through all of this just to get a clean copy of an OS you already paid for to install...


----------



## FattysGoneWild

If you have a windows 8 upgrade key. Which the majority do. It wont work. You need a retail key for that method to work getting the new iso.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is the method I'm using right now (it was mentioned earlier but this is a good walkthrough):
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/news/here-is-how-to-get-the-windows-81-iso-and-create-a-usb-install-stick
> 
> This is a workaround though and you'll still need a generic win8 key to start the installation as your real win8 key won't work for 8.1. You can get the generic one at the bottom of this page:
> 
> http://www.eightforums.com/windows-8-news/30445-windows-8-1-rtm-core-pro-enterprise-x86-x64-leaked.html#post272401
> 
> Pretty ridiculous that you have to go through all of this just to get a clean copy of an OS you already paid for to install...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep. You need the generic key I posted to start the installation but you need your retail Win8 key to download the 8.1 ISO and to activate 8.1 after install...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is so stupid. Why on earth am I not allowed to do a clean install MS??? Am I supposed to hope that this copy never gets corrupted or a virus or has any other of a million issues that I may need to do a clean install to fix?????


The more I think of it, the more it seems Microsoft only cares about boosting its download numbers from the store and nothing else. They don't care that desktop users make up the large majority of the Windows 8 install base and they don't care about early adopters especially in this case.

They are basically saying that people who didn't buy Windows 8 at release did well, after all Windows 8.1 is sold in a full retail package which means whoever buys this product gets the full benefits. Early adopters get shown the middle finger by having to install Windows 8 and then download the huge 8.1 update, which amounts to the same size of the initial Windows 8 .ISO, every single time they want to do a clean install.

Way to go Microsoft.


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> The more I think of it, the more it seems Microsoft only cares about boosting its download numbers from the store and nothing else. They don't care that desktop users make up the large majority of the Windows 8 install base and they don't care about early adopters especially in this case.
> 
> They are basically saying that people who didn't buy Windows 8 at release did well, after all Windows 8.1 is sold in a full retail package which means whoever buys this product gets the full benefits. Early adopters get shown the middle finger by having to install Windows 8 and then download the huge 8.1 update, which amounts to the same size of the initial Windows 8 .ISO, every single time they want to do a clean install.
> 
> Way to go Microsoft.


Well, looks like I'm going to be staying on 8 then. I don't want to deal with the 8.1 crap, improvements aside. There's not much improvement for me as I would keep the Start Screen on startup anyways, since what I do is click on the Firefox icon first thing when I start my comp.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm going to be staying on 8 then. I don't want to deal with the 8.1 crap, improvements aside. There's not much improvement for me as I would keep the Start Screen on startup anyways, since what I do is click on the Firefox icon first thing when I start my comp.


The thing is, Microsoft is not treating Windows 8 (and 8.1) as a separate product, which means it won't get the full mainstream support period, instead Windows 8.1 falls under the Windows 8 lifecycle policy. In other words, the 8.1 update is essentially a beefed up service pack, just like XP SP2, that you have to install by October 2015 if you want to benefit from the additional mainstream support period.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-8-support-lifecycle-windows-xp-enterprise,24665.html


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I would imagine that by October 2015 it won't be that big of a deal to clean install 8.1. This is certainly an issue right now but within a few weeks I wouldn't doubt that there will be an official ISO released (regardless of what they are saying today)...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I would imagine that by October 2015 it won't be that big of a deal to clean install 8.1. This is certainly an issue right now but within a few weeks I wouldn't doubt that there will be an official ISO released (regardless of what they are saying today)...


Let's hope so. Microsoft is getting accustomed to backtracking as of late (though not much when it comes to Windows 8), so anything can happen.


----------



## Sydfrey24

The only reason I upgrade to Win 7 and soon to Win 8 is to play games. Windows XP still their best OS around, sadly they're going to kill XP soon.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> The only reason I upgrade to Win 7 and soon to Win 8 is to play games. Windows XP still their best OS around, sadly they're going to kill XP soon.


Can you please offer an explanation of why XP is better than 7 / 8.

I'll grant you it was a great OS but it is long outdated now. It's time to move on.

Not only does Windows 7 / 8 have every feature Windows XP had plus more, it can run Windows XP within itself also.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Can you please offer an explanation of why XP is better than 7 / 8.
> 
> I'll grant you it was a great OS but it is long outdated now. It's time to move on.
> 
> Not only does Windows 7 / 8 have every feature Windows XP had plus more, it can run Windows XP within itself also.


Well, It's simply more of a user preference. I've been an XP user for a decade before switching to this much advance 7 and 8. Then 80% of our users are using XP mainly for POS, I am in a retail industry and as of now our programs are proven and tested in XP, altough we're slowly switching to 7 or 8.

I only do Inside windows when using other OS.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*
> 
> Nope. So when click on the upgrade button in the store, I get brought to a screen that says
> 
> "Switch to a Microsoft account on this pc, many apps and services liek this one rely on a Microsoft account to sync content and setting across devices. We we'll help you set up your Microsoft account now. Firs confirm your password (we need to know it is you) "user name" Current password."
> 
> Type in current password
> 
> The next page says sign into Microsoft account.... asks for email and password.
> 
> .
> Does have one link at the bottom called create a new account and privacy statement.
> 
> No other links on the page. I have googled it and so far it seems not possible.


Weird. I'm not exactly sure what was the wording but both times I installed it I first had to enter current user account (I was upgrading) and then after 1 or 2 pages later I had a 'use existing account' option that let me have no microsoft account.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*
> 
> Nope. So when click on the upgrade button in the store, I get brought to a screen that says
> 
> "Switch to a Microsoft account on this pc, many apps and services liek this one rely on a Microsoft account to sync content and setting across devices. We we'll help you set up your Microsoft account now. Firs confirm your password (we need to know it is you) "user name" Current password."
> 
> Type in current password
> 
> The next page says sign into Microsoft account.... asks for email and password.
> 
> .
> Does have one link at the bottom called create a new account and privacy statement.
> 
> No other links on the page. I have googled it and so far it seems not possible.


Try updating the Metro applications. I never used to be able to access the store either but at some point in time I was allowed to walk those hallowed halls with my unblessed local account. I do recall upgrading a number of the applications some time ago, and perhaps a newer version of the store application allows local accounts to access it.

Unfortunately I can't remember how to update them.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

XP? Man you live in some ancient times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> The only reason I upgrade to Win 7 and soon to Win 8 is to play games. Windows XP still their best OS around, sadly they're going to kill XP soon.


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> They do. There is a kind of setup utility that let's you make ISOs. It uses your key and makes specialized ISOs based on that key.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Try this
> 
> http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-download-windows-81-iso-windows-8-product-key


Already tried that, my key doesn't work, the download doesn't start because of the key.


----------



## pez

To this day, CS:S still runs much better on XP.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> To this day, CS:S still runs much better on XP.


And DOS games on MSDOS 5.0.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> And DOS games on MSDOS 5.0.


Obviously my point reaches beyond your implication, but if you're unable to see that, I understand.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

That is not being a pirate. Its called a workaround. You are downloading a legit iso and using a legit key for a clean install. Many others are doing the same. MS are just being hard asses about allowing legit 8 owners a clean install. They want you to buy 8.1 again with a new key if you want that clean install option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I dont want to be saying this but i can since i own 2 copies of Windows 8 Pro. Its easier to pirate Windows and try to install a Genuine copy these days. Anyways for those that want a clean install easiest method is Torrent Windows 8.1 ISO and install it with a fake key and once Windows installs use your genuine key.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*
> 
> Nope. So when click on the upgrade button in the store, I get brought to a screen that says
> 
> "Switch to a Microsoft account on this pc, many apps and services liek this one rely on a Microsoft account to sync content and setting across devices. We we'll help you set up your Microsoft account now. Firs confirm your password (we need to know it is you) "user name" Current password."
> 
> Type in current password
> 
> The next page says sign into Microsoft account.... asks for email and password.
> 
> .
> Does have one link at the bottom called create a new account and privacy statement.
> 
> No other links on the page. I have googled it and so far it seems not possible.


Just enter a bogus email and password combo when it fails, you will get the option to use a local account like before in Windows 8.0


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> XP? Man you live in some ancient times.


Nope, not really. I only use XP when working, JDA systems works better in XP. I am using Win 7 Ultimate at home.


----------



## TrevBlu19

Anyone having problems with alt-tabbing in games? It freezes the games now.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevBlu19*
> 
> Anyone having problems with alt-tabbing in games? It freezes the games now.


Nope. But I know what it most probably is.

It often downgrades the drivers, use the latest graphics drivers available.


----------



## TrevBlu19

I have the latest drivers


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Have you found anything on this yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Ok i need some help.
> 
> I tired everything, and i cant disable the login animation, the password is gone, i don't need to enter it, but the login animation is still there adding like 5 seconds + to my boot, making it 15 instead of 10.
> 
> On my windows 7, i had 10 seconds on 2 months old OS, which is embarrassing knowing windows 8 should boot really fast?
> 
> How to disable the animation? thanks.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Have you found anything on this yet?


No animation as in boot animation?

msconfig -> boot -> no GUI boot?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sorry, not going to go through 50 pages but are people having issues with games? All my valve games refuse to work. I can load up CS:GO or L4D2 but the when I load into a map, it always crashes "failed to run, app already running".

I tried to play killing floor now but all I get is a white screen. Never had ANY of these issues before I upgraded to Win 8.1. I was on 327 driver before and after the transition. Now i'm on 331 if that makes a difference.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sorry, not going to go through 50 pages but are people having issues with games? All my valve games refuse to work. I can load up CS:GO or L4D2 but the when I load into a map, it always crashes "failed to run, app already running".
> 
> I tried to play killing floor now but all I get is a white screen. Never had ANY of these issues before I upgraded to Win 8.1. I was on 327 driver before and after the transition. Now i'm on 331 if that makes a difference.


Could be driver related.

I updated my rig from 8 pro wmc -> 8.1 pro wmc

I updated my laptop from 8 pro -> 8.1 pro

But I'm using AMD GPU on both and using 13.11b3 on the desktop and 13.11b1 on the laptop and I was able to play CS:GO fine.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> No animation as in boot animation?
> 
> msconfig -> boot -> no GUI boot?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Have you found anything on this yet?


http://youtu.be/GftViE34qlE?t=37s

I need to disable that animation, my login pass was removed but the animation is still there, spinning circle and my name/login. No solution so far!


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Thanks for the reply.

This is a screenshot from Killing Floor.



I could try doing a clean install of video drivers, but still... doesn't make sense. Even when I was using that driver before. Most of my games work though.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> This is a screenshot from Killing Floor.
> 
> 
> 
> I could try doing a clean install of video drivers, but still... doesn't make sense. Even when I was using that driver before. Most of my games work though.


Yeah, could also try using this: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html to uninstall your drivers.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Haven't done this in a while but what are the procedures to I need to take? I don't have an IGPU like my old pc so if I completely remove my video driver, how will I install new driver?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Haven't done this in a while but what are the procedures to I need to take? I don't have an IGPU like my old pc so if I completely remove my video driver, how will I install new driver?


You have discrete card or what?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Well yea, I just assumed that once you got rid of the driver, the discrete gpu would become useless. Anyways, I took at shot at it. It's installing now.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nope, issue still there.

I've done everything on the steam support page, verified the caches of these games and now, wiped drivers.

No way in hell am I wasting bandwidth to re-download these games. There has to be a fix.


----------



## skupples

win8 release flash backs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Did a full clean install using the 8.1 ISO and everything works great so far. I've tried all my games so far and they all work great, though I don't have that many. The only issue I've had with 8.1 so far is the ridiculous PITA it was to do a clean install. After having done just the simple upgrade through the app store my Nvidia drivers reset to 3D mode for some reason but that was it...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I had that too for some reason. All my games were red until I went into Nvidia and disabled it. Besides my Valve games (L4D2 + CS:GO) crashing when loading maps, and Killing Floor starting to a white screen, everything else works fine. Feels more snappy.

None of my CAD programs have issues either.


----------



## UZ7

Its weird cause I did an upgrade with my rig but on my laptop I did a full reinstall and it works fine on both hmm


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My clean install is working brilliantly. Definitely an improvement over 8, just a PITA to get the ISO...


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sorry, not going to go through 50 pages but are people having issues with games? All my valve games refuse to work. I can load up CS:GO or L4D2 but the when I load into a map, it always crashes "failed to run, app already running".
> 
> I tried to play killing floor now but all I get is a white screen. Never had ANY of these issues before I upgraded to Win 8.1. I was on 327 driver before and after the transition. Now i'm on 331 if that makes a difference.


Try running the game in compatibility mode for windows 8 or windows 7. Doing that fixed the crashes I was having in some steam games and GW2.

..And yes there actually is a application runtime compatibility mode for windows 8 in windows 8.1.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I've done everything. Believe me.

Deleted folders in the Steam Directory (so steam has to reacquire them)
Verified integrity of cache
Set launch options in windowed mode and the other launch option that resets to default settings
Applied compatibility mode to Win 7 and Win 8
Set programs as Admin
Wiped video drivers

I think thats it...









I don't think re-installing the game will help either. It's probably something random like a microsoft tool (Microsoft.net framework 3.5, c++ redistributable, direct X driver)

or just some where during the install, some registries got messed up. I don't know.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I've done everything. Believe me.
> 
> Deleted folders in the Steam Directory (so steam has to reacquire them)
> Verified integrity of cache
> Set launch options in windowed mode and the other launch option that resets to default settings
> Applied compatibility mode to Win 7 and Win 8
> Set programs as Admin
> Wiped video drivers
> 
> I think thats it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think re-installing the game will help either. It's probably something random like a microsoft tool (Microsoft.net framework 3.5, c++ redistributable, direct X driver)
> 
> or just some where during the install, some registries got messed up. I don't know.


Wow. Sounds like you have tried quite a bit. Yes it could be a problem with WDDM 1.3, Framework 4.5, or DX11 not migrating properly to 8.1. You never can know in situations like this. I'd try reinstalling the game at some point just to be 100% sure that it isn't a set of obsolete DLL's linking back to some outdated pre 8.1 windows files.


----------



## Granzon

When I upgraded to 8.1 from 8, I keep getting crash from steam games like l4d. When I did a clean install of 8.1, the crash is no more. So I think that 8.1 needs to be clean install for the best reliability.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The only reason why I don't want to re-install (yet) is because I have a bandwidth cap at 120gbs a month. I can download some where else on a portable HDD and bring it home. But that wouldn't be anytime soon.

sigh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> When I upgraded to 8.1 from 8, I keep getting crash from steam games like l4d. When I did a clean install of 8.1, the crash is no more. So I think that 8.1 needs to be clean install for the best reliability.


Is that the same as re-formatting or is there a tool to re-install it?


----------



## Granzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> The only reason why I don't want to re-install (yet) is because I have a bandwidth cap at 120gbs a month. I can download some where else on a portable HDD and bring it home. But that wouldn't be anytime soon.
> 
> sigh...
> Is that the same as re-formatting or is there a tool to re-install it?


It's a complete reformat. I got the window 8.1 ISO from Microsoft which I burned into a DVD. I then reformat my ssd and put the 8.1 in there. I also reformat my gaming HD and reinstall steam and all the game I currently play just to make sure everything is clean. I also updated my mobo bios before installing 8.1.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I also did a full re-install using the ISO from MS but I put it on a USB stick. Haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## uaedroid

3DMark will not run. I uninstalled and re-installed but in vain. Any tip mates?


----------



## Granzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> 3DMark will not run. I uninstalled and re-installed but in vain. Any tip mates?


That happen to me too. After I clean install 8.1, it runs now.


----------



## hollowtek

just tried it, and can confirm 8.1 is vastly better than 8.


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone doesn't have slow movement on dragging windows on windows 8.1 ?


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Anyone doesn't have slow movement on dragging windows on windows 8.1 ?


nothing like that, but i noticed by internet ping/speed is randomly gets SUPER slow with 8.1, 2 nights in a row. Very weird!


----------



## alick

I have to say its is so much better the new update with is so much faster!! i dont care much fo the ui update but the kernel update has made it faster that is forsure!


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> That happen to me too. After I clean install 8.1, it runs now.


Oh thanks, problem is, I don't have W 8.1 ISO. And they say 8.1 after clean install will not accept my Windows 8 keys to activate?


----------



## Pip Boy

Mouse lag for gaming built in to windows 8.1 by default

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv_y0hxKg44&feature=share


----------



## godftw

anyone get an error while updating.
i get 0x8007045D-0x2000C while attempting to go from 8.1 pro preview to 8.1 pro.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> It's a complete reformat. I got the window 8.1 ISO from Microsoft which I burned into a DVD. I then reformat my ssd and put the 8.1 in there. I also reformat my gaming HD and reinstall steam and all the game I currently play just to make sure everything is clean. I also updated my mobo bios before installing 8.1.


Yea screw that. Not gonna reformat just because 3 games don't work.


----------



## Granzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Oh thanks, problem is, I don't have W 8.1 ISO. And they say 8.1 after clean install will not accept my Windows 8 keys to activate?


If you have the retail key for 8 pro, you can use it for 8.1 pro. Thats what i did. I posted a link in my earlier post on how to get the 8.1 pro iso, but idk if it still works anymore.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Careful though. If you have a Win8 key that you used to upgrade through the app store already then it won't work as a code for a full reinstall later. Found that out the hard way and had to use my last Win8 key that I hadn't used yet to activate my 8.1 fresh install via ISO. The generic key works fine to install but won't be activated...


----------



## Satans_Hell

Not a fan of doing upgrades. I always do a full re-install. Got the iso from my wife who used her company MSDN account, but the above methods so work in getting the iso from Microsoft.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Careful though. If you have a Win8 key that you used to upgrade through the app store already then it won't work as a code for a full reinstall later. Found that out the hard way and had to use my last Win8 key that I hadn't used yet to activate my 8.1 fresh install via ISO. The generic key works fine to install but won't be activated...


I heard you can't use the 8.0 key on a fresh install of 8.1 anyway. Its not because you used it on the store. That's what I've heard at least.

I'm waiting for a way to clean install 8.1 with my 8.0 pro upgrade key.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> I heard you can't use the 8.0 key on a fresh install of 8.1 anyway. Its not because you used it on the store. That's what I've heard at least.
> 
> I'm waiting for a way to clean install 8.1 with my 8.0 pro upgrade key.


I thought they promised that you can use a 8.0 upgrade key on a 8.1 full fresh instal .. Whats going on here


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthole2013*
> 
> I thought they promised that you can use a 8.0 upgrade key on a 8.1 full fresh instal .. Whats going on here


You could always install 8.1 w/ a generic key, they'll ask activation when you install and you use your 8.0 key and it'll work.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> You could always install 8.1 w/ a generic key, they'll ask activation when you install and you use your 8.0 key and it'll work.


So use a generic key when it asks you before install and then when its done you put your key in ? so where do you get generic keys ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> I heard you can't use the 8.0 key on a fresh install of 8.1 anyway. Its not because you used it on the store. That's what I've heard at least.
> 
> I'm waiting for a way to clean install 8.1 with my 8.0 pro upgrade key.


No, I used a Win8 key to activate my clean install. It just was a key that hadn't been used yet...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthole2013*
> 
> *So use a generic key when it asks you before install and then when its done you put your key in ?* so where do you get generic keys ?


Yes, that is what I did. But my earlier point is that the Win8 upgrade key will not work if you already upgraded that copy of Win8 to 8.1 using the app store. It needs to be a Win8 key that has never been used on 8.1 before as far as I can tell...


----------



## codycodycody23

Mod please delete this if this is not appropriate to post here.

How to download the legit 8.1 ISO with a 8 upgrade key.

Warning Requires windows 7 install to download the ISO. The windows 7 install does not have to be activated just installed.

http://www.eightforums.com/installation-setup/33164-how-download-windows-8-1-iso.html

Used the temporary key in the 8.1 ISO with then enter your 8 upgrade once the instillation is complete. You will most likely have to call and do the automated system activation by phone.

http://superuser.com/questions/661261/windows-8-1-fresh-install-with-windows-8-licence

I did this a few days ago and can confirm it is working 100%


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Liar. I have a Windows 8 upgrade key and done a clean install of 8.1 And before that. I upgraded directly through the store. Both ways activated just fine. You just have to know how to do it properly with a clean install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Careful though. If you have a Win8 key that you used to upgrade through the app store already then it won't work as a code for a full reinstall later. Found that out the hard way and had to use my last Win8 key that I hadn't used yet to activate my 8.1 fresh install via ISO. The generic key works fine to install but won't be activated...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, yeah I'm lying.









All I know is when I input the key that my current Win8.1 was using it said the key wasn't valid for installation (though I was using a completely activated Win8.1 with it at the time). Then I tried my last unused Win8 key and it worked fine. Don't really know the how's or why's but that was my experience.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthole2013*
> 
> So use a generic key when it asks you before install and then when its done you put your key in ? so where do you get generic keys ?


http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/47480-windows-8-1-generic-keys

I was just looking at these and it worked for some people i know.

Installed 8.1 w/ generic key -> wont activate -> change -> 8.0 key.

I myself have not done it I went 8.0 -> 8.1 via store so i dunno


----------



## aeRsneM

Meh. I just got windows 8.1 free through school and ordered the backup disk for 13 shekels. Looks like hassle free clean installs for this guy.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeRsneM*
> 
> Meh. I just got windows 8.1 free through school and ordered the backup disk for 13 shekels. Looks like hassle free clean installs for this guy.


Ha Do you feel special ...


----------



## CalinTM

So there is a solution for downloading full windows 8.1 ISO and install it fresh ?

If i want to use this thing: http://philipyip.wordpress.com/download-windows-8-1-iso/

When i put my windows 8 OEM key doesn't work, says needs a retail key.


----------



## MoGTy

Finally upgraded today. I must say I'm liking it so far. None of the issues I had with 8. I still prefer the old start menu but I'm working on getting used to it.

Some of the problems I have with the new start menu is :

- It's full screen. IE too big. Although I'm getting used to it.

- It's relatively slow when popping up, the icons arrange them selves, slide from the side, blah blah I don't want that, I want it instant.

Anyone know how to make it faster ?


----------



## Bloodcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> So there is a solution for downloading full windows 8.1 ISO and install it fresh ?
> 
> If i want to use this thing: http://philipyip.wordpress.com/download-windows-8-1-iso/
> When i put my windows 8 OEM key doesn't work, says needs a retail key.


How about actually reading your own link?









Easiest way is to:
1. Download Windows 8.1 ISO from a p2p site and load it onto a USB-drive. (Perfectly legal, if you own a license.)
2. Use the generic retail keys from the link for clean installation.
3. Finish the installation and activate Win8.1 with your own Win8 or Win8.1 license, this is done by going into system properties and clicking change product-key.

(Generic keys can be found here: http://philipyip.wordpress.com/download-windows-8-1-iso/)

Play it safe:
Make sure the ISO is clean by running an MD5 check on the file and compare it with this one.
Portable MD5 Tool:SourceForge Download

MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.8.1.RTM.X64.ENGLISH
FILE: Windows_8.1_EN-US_x64.ISO
SIZE: 3,899,295,744 byte
SHA-1: BC2F7FF5C91C9F0F8676E39E703085C65072139B
MD5: F104B78019E86E74B149AE5E510F7BE9


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> http://youtu.be/GftViE34qlE?t=37s
> 
> I need to disable that animation, my login pass was removed but the animation is still there, spinning circle and my name/login. No solution so far!


Anyone please?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyone please?


Could you clarify what the issue is please? Are you able to get into past the login screen at all? You may need to try and repair Windows....


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Could you clarify what the issue is please? Are you able to get into past the login screen at all? You may need to try and repair Windows....


I want to get rid of that ******ed animation, which i'm sure takes like *5 seconds from my boot time.*

There is no need for me to see it, because i removed the password anyway.


----------



## pez

Lol how often do you restart your PC for a 5 second animation to be that much of an issue for you? I think you need to reevaluate what is actually important in your life.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

So yea... I deleted my Killing floor and did a fresh install of the game




This is what happens. Looks like the screen is melting.

This is what ive done so far to try and fix my games
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I've done everything. Believe me.
> 
> Deleted folders in the Steam Directory (so steam has to reacquire them)
> Verified integrity of cache
> Set launch options in windowed mode and the other launch option that resets to default settings
> Applied compatibility mode to Win 7 and Win 8
> Set programs as Admin
> Wiped video drivers
> 
> I think thats it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think re-installing the game will help either. It's probably something random like a microsoft tool (Microsoft.net framework 3.5, c++ redistributable, direct X driver)
> 
> or just some where during the install, some registries got messed up. I don't know.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol how often do you restart your PC for a 5 second animation to be that much of an issue for you? I think you need to reevaluate what is actually important in your life.


5 times on a day, + i hate how it looks, and i hate stupid things effecting my boot times. I'm tweaker...i want everything to go as fas as possible, i even have my oc stucked @4.7 fixed clock, never goes bellow cause of potential core parking issues.

Anyway, that's not the point, what i do in my life, is my personal thing, not yours. If anyone knows, please tell me how to disable it.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I want to get rid of that ******ed animation, which i'm sure takes like *5 seconds from my boot time.*
> 
> There is no need for me to see it, because i removed the password anyway.


I found two articles that I hope may help...

How to Disable the Animations on the Windows 8 Start Screen

How To Disable First Sign-In Animation In Windows 8


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyway, that's not the point, what i do in my life, is my personal thing, not yours. If anyone knows, please tell me how to disable it.


^ This^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol how often do you restart your PC for a 5 second animation to be that much of an issue for you? I think you need to reevaluate what is actually important in your life.


He asked for help, the reasons are his own. If you don't want to help don't, but telling someone they don't need it is pointless as you / I don't know what someone else may or may not need.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I found two articles that I hope may help...
> 
> How to Disable the Animations on the Windows 8 Start Screen
> 
> How To Disable First Sign-In Animation In Windows 8


Thanks ill try that.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks ill try that.


I also I created another thread this morning about "How Windows 8 Hybrid Shutdown / Fast Boot feature works".

Considering you like to tweak and make Windows as efficient as possible you may find the read from TechRepublic interesting.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol how often do you restart your PC for a 5 second animation to be that much of an issue for you? I think you need to reevaluate what is actually important in your life.


It's not up to you to decide what's important to other people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I found two articles that I hope may help...
> 
> How to Disable the Animations on the Windows 8 Start Screen
> 
> How To Disable First Sign-In Animation In Windows 8


Thank you so much !








I finally got an instant Start menu.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol how often do you restart your PC for a 5 second animation to be that much of an issue for you? I think you need to reevaluate what is actually important in your life.


That reminds me of my reluctance of investing too much on SSDs. I mean ok, it is a benefit, but since 99% of the time I have *already loaded* what I personally do, then it's largely a gimmick, to me, to my style of computing.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> That reminds me of my reluctance of investing too much on SSDs. I mean ok, it is a benefit, but since 99% of the time I have *already loaded* what I personally do, then it's largely a gimmick, to me, to my style of computing.


SSDs dramatically speed up web browsing.


----------



## blackhole2013

I don't know why you are all having so many steam problems my all of my steam games are running fine since I upgraded to 8.1 thru the windows store ...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> SSDs dramatically speed up web browsing.


My browser runs faster than on an SSD. It's on a RAMdisk.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthole2013*
> 
> I don't know why you are all having so many steam problems my all of my steam games are running fine since I upgraded to 8.1 thru the windows store ...


It's only source/valve games. I don't think Killing Floor runs on source but its the only other game that has issues. Everything else is fine. It's just that those are the only games I want to play atm.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> SSDs dramatically speed up web browsing.


YES, and if you want to gain additional speed do this few tweaks.

In chrome, settings,

*1.* Uncheck this 4

Use a web service to help resolve navigation errors

Use a prediction service to help complete searches and URLs typed in the address bar

Automatically send usage statistics and crash reports to Google

In the change proxy settings> lan settings- uncheck - automatically detect settings.

*2.* In the browser, type chrome:flags enable this,

GPU compositing on all pages

Threaded compositing (disable if you get artifacts during scrolling)

Override software rendering list

For the end, click relaunch chrome, at the bottom of the flags settings page.

That's all


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I found two articles that I hope may help...
> 
> How to Disable the Animations on the Windows 8 Start Screen
> 
> How To Disable First Sign-In Animation In Windows 8


Doesent help. Tried


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> SSDs dramatically speed up web browsing.
> 
> 
> 
> YES, and if you want to gain additional speed do this few tweaks.
> 
> In chrome, settings,
> 
> *1.* Uncheck this 4
> 
> Use a web service to help resolve navigation errors
> 
> Use a prediction service to help complete searches and URLs typed in the address bar
> 
> Automatically send usage statistics and crash reports to Google
> 
> In the change proxy settings> lan settings- uncheck - automatically detect settings.
> 
> *2.* In the browser, type chrome:flags enable this,
> 
> GPU compositing on all pages
> 
> Threaded compositing (disable if you get artifacts during scrolling)
> 
> Override software rendering list
> 
> For the end, click relaunch chrome, at the bottom of the flags settings page.
> 
> That's all
Click to expand...

Thanks for this bro !! +rep


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh god... I tried loading BF3 and after it crashing 2-3 times, this is what happend to my desktop


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> YES, and if you want to gain additional speed do this few tweaks.
> 
> In chrome, settings,
> 
> *1.* Uncheck this 4
> 
> Use a web service to help resolve navigation errors
> 
> Use a prediction service to help complete searches and URLs typed in the address bar
> 
> Automatically send usage statistics and crash reports to Google
> 
> In the change proxy settings> lan settings- uncheck - automatically detect settings.
> 
> *2.* In the browser, type chrome:flags enable this,
> 
> GPU compositing on all pages
> 
> Threaded compositing (disable if you get artifacts during scrolling)
> 
> Override software rendering list
> 
> For the end, click relaunch chrome, at the bottom of the flags settings page.
> 
> That's all


Nice +rep !

Just out of curiosity, you wouldn't happen to know even more tricks and tips like these, for any software a like


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Doesent help. Tried


Are you talking about the login animation? You cannot bypass that, the OS is using that time to initialize the desktop and everything. There's a separate boot sequence and a login sequence. It's not like Microsoft is adding that login animation to take up your time. It needs to load the user profile and the user services into the memory.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Nice +rep !
> 
> Just out of curiosity, you wouldn't happen to know even more tricks and tips like these, for any software a like


Hmm yes i know.

This might help or might not. Some of the power savings almost always limit your speed, for little or alot.

Click on the network icon in the task bar> open network and sharing settings> change adapter settings >configure>power managment>

Uncheck,

1. *Energy Efficent Ethernet*

2. Reduce Link Speed During Standby

3. *Green Internet*

4. Allow this computer to turn off this device to save power

You need to search the bolded 2 options, if they are not there, chek the other options, maybe they are a bit hidden, or on other place, depending from your lan controller. Make sure you disable them both!

Also change your DNS, > network and sharing centar > change adapter settings>properties> Internet protocol version 4> preferred DNS & alternate DNS server> 8.8.8.8. - preferred and - 8.8.4.4. - alternate.

You are done.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow you really are OCD about efficiency! Thanks for the good info and +Rep!


----------



## psyside

No problem guys


----------



## psyside

Here is another one,

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USERControl PanelDesktop]
"AutoEndTasks"="1"
"HungAppTimeout"="1000"
"MenuShowDelay"="8"
"WaitToKillAppTimeout"="2000"
"LowLevelHooksTimeout"="1000"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USERControl PanelMouse]
"MouseHoverTime"="8"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetControl]
"WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="2000"

Copy and save this in txt document, rename it to speed.reg and just run it, then reboot.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> YES


SSD will decrease my browser speed. Its whole profile is on a RAMdisk. It's more than 10 times faster than a SSD.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> SSD will decrease my browser speed. Its whole profile is on a RAMdisk. It's more than 10 times faster than a SSD.


Agreed, RAMdisk is quicker. No-one is denying it. However, from personal experience I just can't be bothered with RAMdisks. It uses part of the RAM (duh), it's extra software you got to run to use it and programs need to be configured to use it.

In the end, popping in an SSD is much easier to me. Heck even configuring RAID with SSDs is less of a hassle than RAMdisks. IMO.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Here is another one,
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USERControl PanelDesktop]
> "AutoEndTasks"="1"
> "HungAppTimeout"="1000"
> "MenuShowDelay"="8"
> "WaitToKillAppTimeout"="2000"
> "LowLevelHooksTimeout"="1000"
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USERControl PanelMouse]
> "MouseHoverTime"="8"
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrentControlSetControl]
> "WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="2000"
> 
> Copy and save this in txt document, rename it to speed.reg and just run it, then reboot.


Thank you sir !


----------



## psyside

No problem guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> SSD will decrease my browser speed. Its whole profile is on a RAMdisk. It's more than 10 times faster than a SSD.


You are not the only one here man....others don't use RAMdisk.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> ^ This^
> He asked for help, the reasons are his own. If you don't want to help don't, but telling someone they don't need it is pointless as you / I don't know what someone else may or may not need.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> It's not up to you to decide what's important to other people.
> Thank you so much !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got an instant Start menu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> That reminds me of my reluctance of investing too much on SSDs. I mean ok, it is a benefit, but since 99% of the time I have *already loaded* what I personally do, then it's largely a gimmick, to me, to my style of computing.


I was busting his balls, but he seemingly is the only one that took it the way it was meant to go...jokingly. Learn your internet sarcasm







. Duh.

Psyside...you should make a thread about this stuff you do. A lot of people aren't aware of it...may get ya' a sticky, too.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> SSD will decrease my browser speed. Its whole profile is on a RAMdisk. It's more than 10 times faster than a SSD.


RamDrives are only useful when handling heavy I/O. When surfing the web you will notice exactly *zero* difference in speed SSD vs RamDrive. They both will show the same exact response time to the end user. Cached content for example on my machine is 257 MB since 9/6/2013. So your cached content isn't ever going to get so large that you'll need a RamDrive to utilize it. Especially as pages usually only call less than 1 MB of that cached content at a time (and that's only on page loads). So saying you have to run a RamDrive for faster web surfing over a SSD is just ignorance. The only time a RamDrive will boost cache performance is when you're running a mechanical drive that has long access times.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> RamDrives are only useful when handling heavy I/O. When surfing the web you will notice exactly *zero* difference in speed SSD vs RamDrive. They both will show the same exact response time to the end user. Cached content for example on my machine is 257 MB since 9/6/2013. So your cached content isn't ever going to get so large that you'll need a RamDrive to utilize it. Especially as pages usually only call less than 1 MB of that cached content at a time (and that's only on page loads). So saying you have to run a RamDrive for faster web surfing over a SSD is just ignorance. The only time a RamDrive will boost cache performance is when you're running a mechanical drive that has long access times.


Start up a system monitor of disk activity. You will freak out at the disk operations of a modern browser, they even save the state of every single tab now for crash-protection so it's extra chaotic.

Though I admit, I personally have an extra reason, a faulty controller or drive was pausing the programs running on it for a second or two every few minutes so a RAMdrive was my savior.


----------



## psyside

Ok i found a solution, you will boot windows 8 in 10 sec less for sure











The tweak.


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Ok i found a solution, you will boot windows 8 in 10 sec less for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tweak.


I'm running a very similar SSD and I can get 12 second boot times just by using Sean's installation advice on this very site.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> I'm running a very similar SSD and I can get 12 second boot times just by using Sean's installation advice on this very site.


Windows 8?

Hibernation disabled?

Also my SSD is configured almost the same as the Sean guide. Without this tweak, windows 8 boots 10 sec slower, because they added some stupid delay for apps launch for older systems.


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Windows 8?
> 
> Hibernation disabled?
> 
> Also my SSD is configured almost the same as the Sean guide. Without this tweak, windows 8 boots 10 sec slower, because they added some stupid delay for apps launch for older systems.


Yes, Windows 8. I do believe Sean has you disable hibernation, but you'd have to check his article to be certain. Apparently my rig is newer enough that there is no need for the delay, although my DVD-ROM is ancient.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> Yes, Windows 8. I do believe Sean has you disable hibernation, but you'd have to check his article to be certain. Apparently my rig is newer enough that there is no need for the delay, although my DVD-ROM is ancient.


Is that 64 pro windows?


----------



## Chakravant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Is that 64 pro windows?


Yep. Upgraded from W7 64 Pro, fresh install on a fresh SSD. I don't know if 8.1 will be as fast, as I haven't upgraded to it yet. I tend to fresh and full install my OS every 6-12 months (keeps my software/hardware synergy skills up), so my 8.1 upgrade is scheduled for around the 29th.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> And slower.


Faster than loading data into and out of a RAM disk during reboot cycles. Either way, the difference between running the browser off a RAM disk and an SSD isn't perceivably significant. Both are much faster than a HDD, and much faster than the network connection.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakravant*
> 
> Yep. Upgraded from W7 64 Pro, fresh install on a fresh SSD. I don't know if 8.1 will be as fast, as I haven't upgraded to it yet. I tend to fresh and full install my OS every 6-12 months (keeps my software/hardware synergy skills up), so my 8.1 upgrade is scheduled for around the 29th.


Install bootracer, and post the screenshot here please









Thanks..


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> Faster than loading data into and out of a RAM disk during reboot cycles. Either way, the difference between running the browser off a RAM disk and an SSD isn't perceivably significant. Both are much faster than a HDD, and much faster than the network connection.


I do it to save read and writes on my SSD. Also, you don't need to save and load a ramdisk for internet data cache, all you need to do is just have it create a blank ramdisk each bootup.


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> I do it to save read and writes on my SSD.


Really? I thought SSD paranoia had passed, but I guess not.


----------



## nyk20z3

If i go from Win 7 to Win 8 will it auto update all my drivers or will a big mess be awaiting me ?


----------



## Ksireaper

So far, the only thing that i am disapointed with on my 8.1 upgrade is that the volume went down overall on my PC and i cannot get it to go any louder.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> If i go from Win 7 to Win 8 will it auto update all my drivers or will a big mess be awaiting me ?


I personally did not have a driver mess on my HTPC, main PC, or daughters laptop after the move to 8.1. All with different hardware specs.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Doesent help. Tried


Auto Login to Windows-8 or Windows-8.1 without entering a password is a very useful feature in Windows to cancel the login screen on Win 8/8.1!

Of course you could always go into the registry...


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Auto Login to Windows-8 or Windows-8.1 without entering a password is a very useful feature in Windows to cancel the login screen on Win 8/8.1!
> 
> Of course you could always go into the registry...


I'm talking about different issues, but i think its not possible to disable what i wanted to be disabled, thanks anyway.


----------



## randomizer

I just noticed that network media devices apparently belong to "This PC" in Explorer. What on earth were they thinking by making everything fall under another catch all tree node? It was bad enough that the Desktop contained everything.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> I just noticed that network media devices apparently belong to "This PC" in Explorer. What on earth were they thinking by making everything fall under another catch all tree node? It was bad enough that the Desktop contained everything.


Yea, not a fan of the This PC segment. I'm looking into ways of changing that.

It's just horrible that it seems to collect absolutely everything... external HDDs, phone, tablet, my TV which I never use via my computer...


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomizer*
> 
> I just noticed that network media devices apparently belong to "This PC" in Explorer. What on earth were they thinking by making everything fall under another catch all tree node? It was bad enough that the Desktop contained everything.


Things like this and Secureboot watermark are keeping me on Windows 8... lol.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Things like this and Secureboot watermark are keeping me on Windows 8... lol.


I think secureboot watermark is fixed, I had it. Now it's gone









EDIT : Yeah, secureboot is fine now. In BIOS - enabled secure boot, reload secure boot keys. Problem solved


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I think secureboot watermark is fixed, I had it. Now it's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Yeah, secureboot is fine now. In BIOS - enabled secure boot, reload secure boot keys. Problem solved


Not problem solved for those that want to dual-boot systems or want Secureboot disabled for some reason or other, or those with systems that don't have UEFI for Secureboot. Most of last year's Windows 7 laptops do not have a bios that supports Secureboot either.

So no, the problem is not solved until there is a way to remove the watermark without having to enable Secureboot.


----------



## fateswarm

Week two of this and I'm still like "what the hell, for my needs only the shut down sub-menu on the right click menu of the corner was added".

It's indeed a minor upgrade on 8, like a linux distribution editing some stuff for a month and updating it.

But in this case they had to go with the pain of reinstalling the whole OS and deny having future stuff like future DX releases.. ..thanks obama.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Not problem solved for those that want to dual-boot systems or want Secureboot disabled for some reason or other, or those with systems that don't have UEFI for Secureboot. Most of last year's Windows 7 laptops do not have a bios that supports Secureboot either.
> 
> So no, the problem is not solved until there is a way to remove the watermark without having to enable Secureboot.


http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-81-secureboot-isnt-configured-correctly-watermark-finally-removed-hotfix


----------



## homestyle

Can I download the windows 8.1 iso from microsoft with the genetic key?

I heard if I use the 8.0 upgrade key I wont be able to use tge key again.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Can I download the windows 8.1 iso from microsoft with the genetic key?
> 
> I heard if I use the 8.0 upgrade key I wont be able to use tge key again.


In my situation with win8 upgrade key's, I had to call MS and spend literally an hour with them validating my purchases to get them to re-activate my key's. Utter pain in the ass. Some day the NSA will release it's own operating system, & none of this will matter as they will already have all the proof they need. They would probably fine you for not using it too.


----------



## luckyduck

I was running the 8.1 preview. I upgraded to 8.1 though the store, it reinstalled windows with my 8 pro key, activated no issues.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ... Some day the NSA will release it's own operating system ...












All in due time







:


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in due time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


HA .....


----------



## Dromihetes

Windows 8 doesn t look like an upgrade to me








Even Vista looks better overall.
It feels like some kind of Win 98 to me.
A step backwards.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In my situation with win8 upgrade key's, I had to call MS and spend literally an hour with them validating my purchases to get them to re-activate my key's. Utter pain in the ass. Some day the NSA will release it's own operating system, & none of this will matter as they will already have all the proof they need. They would probably fine you for not using it too.


Is this everyone elses experience too? In the past, it was an automated phone system I could call.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> Windows 8 doesn t look like an upgrade to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Vista looks better overall.
> It feels like some kind of Win 98 to me.
> A step backwards.


Wat? Windows 8 is awesome. The best performing Windows to date. It's lacking Aero but Aero was useless and wasted VRAM and CPU cycles for no reason. You also got to remember that Windows 8 also runs on tablets (no not just the RT version). So Windows 8 has become a all around success for Microsoft, something Vista never did.


----------



## Dromihetes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> Wat? Windows 8 is awesome. The best performing Windows to date. It's lacking Aero but Aero was useless and wasted VRAM and CPU cycles for no reason. You also got to remember that Windows 8 also runs on tablets (no not just the RT version). So Windows 8 has become a all around success for Microsoft, something Vista never did.


No Aero ,HUGE DPC latency so gaming for real is impossible due to mouse lag,interface looks like crap ,that start menu improvisation is utterly stupid it would of been done better.This are the first one spoted in 2 days of usage.

WHY WOULD I USE W8 instead of Windows 7 man !?








1-2% more performance at a fresh install ?!

Vista was a great OS ,it had technical issues mostly ,not to say thati nthat one you could even put a movie as desktop background.

Nothing really new with WIndows8 and the way the graphical interface is made and the colors used really make me fell like using something made 15 years ago.

Windows8 =CRAPWARE


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> No Aero ,HUGE DPC latency so gaming for real is impossible due to mouse lag,interface looks like crap ,that start menu improvisation is utterly stupid it would of been done better.This are the first one spoted in 2 days of usage.
> 
> WHY WOULD I USE W8 instead of Windows 7 man !?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2% more performance at a fresh install ?!
> 
> Vista was a great OS ,it had technical issues mostly ,not to say thati nthat one you could even put a movie as desktop background.
> 
> Nothing really new with WIndows8 and the way the graphical interface is made and the colors used really make me fell like using something made 15 years ago.
> 
> Windows8 =CRAPWARE


DCP latency - bad bios settings. Turn off power savings, and similar crap, high performance in control panel - no latency.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> No Aero ,HUGE DPC latency so gaming for real is impossible due to mouse lag,interface looks like crap ,that start menu improvisation is utterly stupid it would of been done better.This are the first one spoted in 2 days of usage.
> 
> WHY WOULD I USE W8 instead of Windows 7 man !?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2% more performance at a fresh install ?!
> 
> Vista was a great OS ,it had technical issues mostly ,not to say thati nthat one you could even put a movie as desktop background.
> 
> Nothing really new with WIndows8 and the way the graphical interface is made and the colors used really make me fell like using something made 15 years ago.
> 
> Windows8 =CRAPWARE


forced evolution via dx update's that will only go to win8(.1), not win7. This can already be viewed with BattleField4 which utilizes DX11.1, which win7 does not have full access to.

Welcome to the PC, where we evolve, people who like to hermit can keep playing on 360 if they like.


----------



## Dromihetes

First things i turn off are the power management stuff i never have them on ,but isn t one of the mighty W8 features the extraordinary power management ?!

DPC latency is high and my G5 mouse also got in contact with it , you really cant play FPS in this crap.

The DX 11.1 support that transforms the gaming is a bling bling ,we can all see BF4 looks the same in both OS-es
And it performed great in W7 too ,after they patched their crap code in the game.

Windows 8.1 will not get a mass adoption ,it s just another failure.
SP1 for Windows8 has failed.

Oh ,feel free (or not) to DOWNGRADE to Windows 8 ,i really don t care.Don t mind me.
It s just that the NEW this time will not win.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Been gaming on Win8 since launch and havent had any latency issues...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> First things i turn off are the power management stuff i never have them on ,but isn t one of the mighty W8 features the extraordinary power management ?!
> 
> DPC latency is high and my G5 mouse also got in contact with it , you really cant play FPS in this crap.
> 
> The DX 11.1 support that transforms the gaming is a bling bling ,we can all see BF4 looks the same in both OS-es
> And it performed great in W7 too ,after they patched their crap code in the game.
> 
> Windows 8.1 will not get a mass adoption ,it s just another failure.
> SP1 for Windows8 has failed.
> 
> Oh ,feel free (or not) to DOWNGRADE to Windows 8 ,i really don t care.Don t mind me.
> It s just that the NEW this time will not win.


What will you do when microsoft sends out the death code to kill off win7? (no proof of this, just a joke)

steamOS will hopefully be live by then.

Feel free to stay on your out dated, slower OS.







It's natural for people to be afraid of change.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> ... Aero was useless and wasted VRAM and CPU cycles for no reason ...


I can disable Aero in Windows 7 if I want. You are condemned to suffer the Tiles in 8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> Windows 8 has become an all around success for Microsoft ...


Wow, wrong planet man. This is Earth, third rock from Sun. Planet Delusion is somewhere beyond the Oort Cloud, to the right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ... What will you do when microsoft sends out the death code to kill off win7? ...


Simple: If by then MS keeps on the current path of desktop destruction, interface dumbing down, and walled gardening, we will just overcome our resistance to change







, say bye-bye it was good while it lasted, and jump ship forever.

You can no longer strong-arm the market, those days are gone for good.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I use and quite enjoy the live tiles. Sorry you don't like them but to assume that everybody hates them like you is not only arrogant but totally incorrect. Win8.1 has done a great job of melding the desktop and metro interfaces, though they still have some work to do. I'd be happy if the entire desktop was eschewed in favor a metro-only experience but there is simply too much legacy stuff to account for. I can tell you that since moving on to Win8 I have had zero interest in apps like Rainmeter which I found necessary to spice up the stale look and feel of a UI that we have basically been stuck with since 1995. Amazing that people actually want to use the same old crap forever...


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, all the W8 hate I read is this thread is pretty unfounded, and usually just misinformation, or opinions (and poor ones at that, pfft, aero, what a joke).


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> See *here*.
> See *here*, then please see above for directions to planet Delusion.
> It's because it works. You never ***k with an interface that works.
> 
> Empirical demonstration. Look at the interface of The Red Baron's Fokker Triplane fighter, 1917:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A century later current Luftwaffe pilots still use exactly the same interface onboard their Eurofighters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now try calling fighter pilots and aeronautical engineers "luddites resistant to change"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You just don't ***k with the interface that works.


Someone's sour over improvements.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Well I was hoping this update would bring stability improvements... but it refuses to even download it.







Every time I turn the computer on or wake it up from sleep it asks me if it can go to the store to update, I click yes, and it does absolutely nothing.

I've adapted to the tiles(and actually do prefer them to the old system), but 8 is far more unstable than 7. For the two years I had 7, I had a grand total of 2 crashes. With 8, they're nearing a daily occurrence. And strangely enough they only happen when the computer is idle. So long as it is doing something even remotely demanding(from watching youtube to playing a game) it's fine. And last week one of the regular updates brought in a new bug, now I have to replug in my mouse and keyboard every time I take it out of sleep.

Anyways, I wouldn't call 8 a faster OS, not for gaming at least. When I first installed it I did the Valley benchmark, 7 was like .3% faster, and 8 had the advantage of being a clean install with updated GPU drivers.







Functionality wise it's great, but it is still suffering from new-OS sickness.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> First things i turn off are the power management stuff i never have them on ,but isn t one of the mighty W8 features the extraordinary power management ?!
> 
> DPC latency is high and my G5 mouse also got in contact with it , you really cant play FPS in this crap.


How do you test DCP latency? and what exactly did you turn off in BIOS?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> Well I was hoping this update would bring stability improvements... but it refuses to even download it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I turn the computer on or wake it up from sleep it asks me if it can go to the store to update, I click yes, and it does absolutely nothing.
> 
> I've adapted to the tiles(and actually do prefer them to the old system), but 8 is far more unstable than 7. For the two years I had 7, I had a grand total of 2 crashes. With 8, they're nearing a daily occurrence. And strangely enough they only happen when the computer is idle. So long as it is doing something even remotely demanding(from watching youtube to playing a game) it's fine. And last week one of the regular updates brought in a new bug, now I have to replug in my mouse and keyboard every time I take it out of sleep.
> 
> Anyways, I wouldn't call 8 a faster OS, not for gaming at least. When I first installed it I did the Valley benchmark, 7 was like .3% faster, and 8 had the advantage of being a clean install with updated GPU drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functionality wise it's great, but it is still suffering from new-OS sickness.


Do a clean install of 8.1, updating / upgrading is not really the best way to install a M$ OS. Did you do an "upgrade" when you initially installed W8 from W7?

I ran W8 for a year with multiple different boards / CPUs / GPUs, etc, and not once had the issues you are describing. I would say your OS is corrupt, or your hardware is not stable. Try a clean install of the OS to rule out the OS, if problems persist it is likely hardware related. You could always try W7 again to see if the issues persist.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How do you test DCP latency? and what exactly did you turn off in BIOS?


Maybe a tewl?


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> I've adapted to the tiles(and actually do prefer them to the old system), but 8 is far more unstable than 7. For the two years I had 7, I had a grand total of 2 crashes. With 8, they're nearing a daily occurrence.


Sounds like driver issues. I'd make sure you have all the latest drivers for your stuff. If that doesn't help, I'd do a clean install like someone else mentioned. You may also want to retest your overclock to see if it's stable under Windows 8.

Windows 8 was very stable for me, and 8.1 also seems to be very stable, so I don't think it's the OS.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> Someone's sour over improvements.


And also doesn't know how to follow the TOS. Just because you think its clever to misspell a curse word to get it to show up doesn't mean you are allowed to.







And guess what? Win8 "works" too and manages to do so without being boring so what now?


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Do a clean install of 8.1, updating / upgrading is not really the best way to install a M$ OS. Did you do an "upgrade" when you initially installed W8 from W7?
> 
> I ran W8 for a year with multiple different boards / CPUs / GPUs, etc, and not once had the issues you are describing. I would say your OS is corrupt, or your hardware is not stable. Try a clean install of the OS to rule out the OS, if problems persist it is likely hardware related. You could always try W7 again to see if the issues persist.


I did a fresh install for 8. I suppose that will probably be what I'll have to do at this point. I really don't have that much on my PC so it shouldn't be that much of a hassle.

I have reinstalled drivers multiple times. The crashing I mainly have is with my internet browsers(I've tried many) though I do get a blue-screen about once per week. Shouldn't be the hardware, I've ran the usual tests(Furmark, OCCT, Intelburntest, prime95) as well as tests on the SSD and HDD and everything comes back fine. And nothing in my PC has been OCed, because I'm boring like that.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> See *here*.
> See *here*, then please see above for directions to planet Delusion.
> It's because it works. You never **** with an interface that works.
> 
> Empirical demonstration. Look at the interface of The Red Baron's Fokker Triplane fighter, 1917:
> 
> A century later current Luftwaffe pilots still use exactly the same interface onboard their Eurofighters:
> 
> Now try calling fighter pilots and aeronautical engineers "luddites resistant to change"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You just don't **** with the interface that works.


A few things :

A)
- 77% of an overclockers community = not everyone.
- That poll is about Windows 8 not 8.1.

B)
- The article is an opinion piece by the author, hardly evidence of a bad OS.
- His findings may or may not be applicable to a person, he just presumes that they are.
- No population-test, no scoring system. Two criteria for evidence based research. Without these there's no such thing as EBR.

C)
- The basics are there, the appearance changed. Same thing for Windows 8.x.
- They added two screens that they didn't have in WWII. Legacy Desktop - Metro UI. That's a nice analogy for Windows 7 -> 8.x









I bleeped out the curse words for you.


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> A few things :
> 
> A)
> - 77% of an overclockers community = not everyone.
> - That poll is about Windows 8 not 8.1.
> 
> B)
> - The article is an opinion piece by the author, hardly evidence of a bad OS.
> - His findings may or may not be applicable to a person, he just presumes that they are.
> - No population-test, no scoring system. Two criteria for evidence based research. Without these there's no such thing as EBR.
> 
> C)
> - The basics are there, the appearance changed. Same thing for Windows 8.x.
> - They added two screens that they didn't have in WWII. Legacy Desktop - Metro UI. That's a nice analogy for Windows 7 -> 8.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bleeped out the curse words for you.


Also, the poll was about whether or not you would buy Windows 8, which is extremely different from whether or not you like it. I like Windows 8 just fine, but I wouldn't buy it if the computer didn't come with it.

This is the real poll to use.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Any poll that does not use a random sample is invalid. Any pollster will tell you that.

Every poll I've seen for or against Windows 8 wasn't using a random sample so they're all invalid.

The opinion of this community is COMPLETELY invalid when comparing to the overall consumer market.... The crying will always be louder than the praise, especially on the internet.

I had to be dragged to windows from dos and then from 98 to XP and then from XP to 7.... I made the hop to 8 and now 8.1 couldn't be happier.

Also, I've noticed no mouse latency (using 3 different mice, a cheap logitech, a razer deathadder 3.5, and finally a custom mass luminosity limited edition cm storm recon) that sounds like a user issue not an operating system issue. The only crash I've experienced is a hardware related crash I've had ever since this system was built (which started on glorious windows 7). I have yet to nail it down but I have pretty much narrowed it to a memory failure or a bad HDD sector. I have had 0 blue screens on Windows 8 (or 8.1) in the 13 months Ive had it.

I also had no issues updating. I often wonder if you guys are just so paranoid about your security that you have ports and circuit level gateways so blocked off that it prevents the proper update. I've always found firewalls to be more annoying and trouble than they're worth when it comes to pushing through updates or starting online applications. What I have typically done is run them until its time to update then disable ALL security software for OS level updates.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> Maybe a tewl?


Doesn't work properly on WIndows 8. You should try Latencymon.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in due time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> *snip


Wow...LMAO...Well we had all been thinking it but they said it!


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Been gaming on Win8 since launch and havent had any latency issues...


I agree with this and most other statements regarding Windows 8 general improvements and gaming improvements. I noticed improvements in all games and benchmarks I run on my system...even when I was first checking out Windows 8 before it was released. Yes, the improvements are not major, small percentages. But keep in mind Windows 8 is not that old yet and Microsoft will continue to tweak it, along with hardware manufactures tweaking drivers. Windows 7 was no different in the beginning, it had issues but was refined over time into what we know it is today.

Why some have decided to make it their personal vendetta to bash Windows 8 like it is been forced on them is beyond me...I am sure there are many other wonderful things out there to devote some much time to that would be worth while. Windows 8 is here and is not going anywhere, get used to it. Windows 7 will be support until Jan 2015 and Jan 2020 respectively. So if you are that hard up to avoid Windows 8 no problem. I am sure they will have another OS out before Windows 7 is completely unsupported. Technically right now Microsoft is still support four different operating systems!

Windows lifecycle fact sheet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> See *here*.
> See *here*, then please see above for directions to planet Delusion.
> It's because it works. You never ***k with an interface that works.
> 
> Empirical demonstration. Look at the interface of The Red Baron's Fokker Triplane fighter, 1917:
> 
> *Snip
> 
> A century later current Luftwaffe pilots still use exactly the same interface onboard their Eurofighters:
> 
> *Snip
> 
> Now try calling fighter pilots and aeronautical engineers "luddites resistant to change"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You just don't ***k with the interface that works.


You do realize you are using dated posts and articles to prove a point...But not only that the pole is from one source and does not come close to constituting any kind of factual statement about Windows 8. Maybe for this site, but I am willing to guess that has changed by now. Especially with 8.1 being released....Well 8.1 for those that have got the download to work









Also you are trying to compare an Operating System for a computer to airplane controls in some attempt to what...convince all of us that we are going what...stark raving mad for liking Windows 8...


----------



## Mainsil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> Windows 8 doesn t look like an upgrade to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Vista looks better overall.
> It feels like some kind of Win 98 to me.
> A step backwards.


I am assuming you are talking about the Metro interface, I have to aggree that it seems more Retro than Modern with the lack of windowing and multitasking capability.







As a daily user of an 8 system (my main home computer) I have to say that 8.1 isn't too horrible since you can just boot to the desktop and mostly ignore the Metro disaster. The only thing that is really missing now is the start menu. Even so, I can't see why anyone would upgrade to 8 from either Vista or 7 unless there was some compelling Win 8 software they needed.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Again, what exactly is "disastrous" about metro or its apps? I think its funny that probably everyone here uses a similar style of interface everyday with their phones (either iOS, Android, or WP8) but for some reason bringing that functionality to the desktop is seen as some sort of catastrophe. I could maybe understand it if the regular desktop functionality was lost and all there was was the metro interface but that's not the case. Metro, the app store, and all of its applications are an ADDITION to everything that Windows has always been, not a replacement. You know its OK to like and use metro apps right? It won't somehow make you a "lesser" PC geek or anything to try metro apps and like them. And guess what, there are a lot of really cool apps for metro; things that are also really cool on your phone *GASP*! I guess some people are just too threatened that their PC "cred" will take a hit if they try and (God forbid) actually enjoy metro apps...


----------



## mitchtaydev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> So there is a solution for downloading full windows 8.1 ISO and install it fresh ?
> 
> If i want to use this thing: http://philipyip.wordpress.com/download-windows-8-1-iso/
> 
> When i put my windows 8 OEM key doesn't work, says needs a retail key.


I did it!

I managed to create Windows 8.1 ISO that can be installed and activated using a Windows 8 OEM product key.
You need both a Windows 8 OEM iso and a Windows 8.1 (RTM) iso / $Windows.~BT directory (created during the windows store upgrade)
Then just these extract two files from the Windows 8 OEM iso

sources\winsetup.dll
sources\unbcl.dll
and insert them into the Windows 8.1 (RTM) iso.

I used this method to make a network windows 8.1 pxe install that I can use with my original windows 8 oem keys.









If I get time I might document this and put a tutorial up somewhere for people to follow.


----------



## Mainsil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Again, what exactly is "disastrous" about metro or its apps?


In a desktop computer the lack of a multi-windowing, multi-tasking UI is a giant step backward. Why would I bother with such an antiquated UI on a modern full sized computer?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think its funny that probably everyone here uses a similar style of interface everyday with their phones (either iOS, Android, or WP8) but for some reason bringing that functionality to the desktop is seen as some sort of catastrophe.


I use a droid phone and an iPad on a regular basis, and I don't complain the wall of icons or the single application at a time interface; but that's because there isn't anything better available. The UIs on these things are in their infancy, they don't multi-window because the hardware can't handle it yet. I would certainly trade in my iPad for a multi-tasking, multi-window tablet with a usable touch based UI; hopefully some day I will get that chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Metro, the app store, and all of its applications are an ADDITION to everything that Windows has always been, not a replacement.


In fairness I stated that Windows 8 wasn't too horrible because you could mostly avoid the Metro disaster, so I'm not condemning Windows 8. Additionally, they still force you to go there in some cases, even with 8.1 (just a minor annoyance at this point).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You know its OK to like and use metro apps right? It won't somehow make you a "lesser" PC geek or anything to try metro apps and like them. And guess what, there are a lot of really cool apps for metro; things that are also really cool on your phone *GASP*! I guess some people are just too threatened that their PC "cred" will take a hit if they try and (God forbid) actually enjoy metro apps...


Actually it has nothing to do with a 'geek' thing or pc cred (if there is such a thing). I like a few metro games (mahjong and backgammon and minesweeper). I even toyed with the idea of getting a touch based monitor when I was planning to get Windows 8.

This could actually be a significant marketing disaster for MS. They wanted Metro to be familiar to everyone. However, Metro feels clunky on a desktop. As a result, I now associate Metro with clunky and am not likely to even consider a Windows phone, or Tablet. Perhaps the approach will ultimately work, but I don't see how.


----------



## newbrevolution

FYI for those with Secureboot issues, hope it helps.

[TechRepublic] Deal with the SecureBoot isn't configured correctly watermark in Windows 8.1

Direct link to TechRepublic article


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-81-secureboot-isnt-configured-correctly-watermark-finally-removed-hotfix


----------



## newbrevolution

My bad I did not see that post...


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> My bad I did not see that post...


Don't worry it could have gotten lost in all of the sobbing! Thanks for the repost of it!


----------



## tpi2007

It seems Microsoft may be making a Windows 8.1 ISO available to the general public later this month. Let's hope that the installation accepts Windows 8 keys. Well, it should, otherwise making it officially available wouldn't make much sense if you had to go through all of the rest in order to make it work.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-Expected-to-Release-Windows-8-1-ISOs-This-Month-396247.shtml

This is still unofficial information though.


----------



## kpo6969

It's about time.


----------



## MoGTy

Yeah considering the speed at which illegal ISOs release these days an official one is about freaking time


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Yeah considering the speed at which illegal ISOs release these days an official one is about freaking time


YEa and this OS has already been cracked also ...


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

We are done here...Thanks everyone who participated in this discussion...


----------

